# Junior Cally



## danny (20 Gennaio 2020)

Mi è arrivato l'invito a firmare una petizione on line, dove probabilmente avranno come interesse solo a prendere i miei dati, per non far partecipare Junior Cally a Sanremo perché ha cantato una canzone che inciterebbe alla violenza sulle donne e sarebbe sessista.
Incredibilmente la petizione partiva da un  liceo dive probabilmente non ascoltano Paky o Marrakech. 
Ora, anche zia Teresina di 97 anni di Zompate di sopra grazie a questa martellante campagna pubblicitaria sa chi è questo rapper.
Trovo sia una fantastica idea di marketing saccheggiare argomenti di moda, come il sessismo, il razzismo e il cinismo, creare una polemica ad hoc e sponsorizzare l'ennesimo brano rap con parolacce e testi tipo bella troia ti scopo col mio rolex al polso scandalizzando i benpensanti da Facebook beccando i like delle tante mummie follower che non sanno che loro figlio ascolta cose peggiori.
Ringrazio tutti perché mi avete fatto venire delle meravigliose idee per il mio futuro nella musica.
Sto aspettando con ansia la prossima inutile polemica social sul festival. 
PS Ma chi cazzo sono le vallette di Amadeus? Una ho capito che è la moglie di Valentino Rossi, ma l'altra? È single? LGBT? JTD? SRL? Ma almeno una col velo c'è? 
Concludo con un: sticazzi.


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2020)

Io invece non so chi cazzo sia Junior Cally.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io invece non so chi cazzo sia Junior Cally.


Manco io, e neppure chi siano le vallette di Amadeus.


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mi è arrivato l'invito a firmare una petizione on line, dove probabilmente avranno come interesse solo a prendere i miei dati, per non far partecipare Junior Cally a Sanremo perché ha cantato una canzone che inciterebbe alla violenza sulle donne e sarebbe sessista.
> Incredibilmente la petizione partiva da un  liceo dive probabilmente non ascoltano Paky o Marrakech.
> Ora, anche zia Teresina di 97 anni di Zompate di sopra grazie a questa martellante campagna pubblicitaria sa chi è questo rapper.
> Trovo sia una fantastica idea di marketing saccheggiare argomenti di moda, come il sessismo, il razzismo e il cinismo, creare una polemica ad hoc e sponsorizzare l'ennesimo brano rap con parolacce e testi tipo bella troia ti scopo col mio rolex al polso scandalizzando i benpensanti da Facebook beccando i like delle tante mummie follower che non sanno che loro figlio ascolta cose peggiori.
> ...


dovrebbe esserci una palestinese che ha sposato un miliardario ebreo e che ha misteriosamente un passaporto italiano che sostiene di essere una giornalista e che quindi non si capisce perchè dovrebbe fare la velina pagata coi soldi di tutti noi


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2020)

.





Vera ha detto:


> Io invece non so chi cazzo sia Junior Cally.


Ho chiesto a mia figlia e ho capito che è uno che spacca.
Mi ha fatto ascoltare Capelli Rossi, che conosce a memoria.
Io non sapevo chi fosse fino a ieri.
Come tutti quelli con più di 17 anni, credo.


----------



## Vera (20 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> .
> Ho chiesto a mia figlia e ho capito che è uno che spacca.
> Mi ha fatto ascoltare Capelli Rossi, che conosce a memoria.


Chiederò a mia figlia, domani, ma non l'ho mai sentito nominare.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Manco io, e neppure chi siano le vallette di Amadeus.


Ah, quelle credo nessuno lo sappia.
Neppure perché siano lì.


----------



## danny (20 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> dovrebbe esserci una palestinese che ha sposato un miliardario ebreo e che ha misteriosamente un passaporto italiano che sostiene di essere una giornalista e che quindi non si capisce perchè dovrebbe fare la velina pagata coi soldi di tutti noi






Ma chi, questa?
Canta qualcosa?


----------



## perplesso (20 Gennaio 2020)

ah boh, non saprei se sa cantare.

di sicuro strilla come una poiana


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma chi, questa?
> Canta qualcosa?


Gran gnocca ; è un po'che non si vedeva...
È invecchiata pure lei....


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Gennaio 2020)

mi fa piacere che ormai anche in Italia antisessismo e antirazzismo siano diventati i nuovi fondamenti indiscutibili della società civile.
l'antifascismo come elemento aggregatore in effetti non funzionava più


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2020)

Sono andata, per curiosità, a leggere i testi di sto tizio. Non ci mette nemmeno la faccia. È un coglione.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi fa piacere che ormai anche in Italia antisessismo e antirazzismo siano diventati i nuovi fondamenti indiscutibili della società civile.
> l'antifascismo come elemento aggregatore in effetti non funzionava più


purtroppo i tumori danno metastasi, se non curati.   l'antifascismo all'italiana è una sciagura.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono andata, per curiosità, a leggere i testi di sto tizio. Non ci mette nemmeno la faccia. È un coglione.


La maschera l'ha tolta, recentemente, in un video. Strategia di marketing palese.
I testi sono la solita roba rap/trap per dodicenni.
Non ricordo se anch'io alla loro età ascoltavo robaccia come loro.
Forse sì. Kobra della Rettore in effetti non era una canzone intellettuale. Neppure Comprami della Valentino.
Per fortuna crescendo cambieranno i gusti.
E si troveranno a 40 anni a mandare petizioni su qualche chat se mai ci saranno ancora per proibire a un insulso futuro cantante di un genere ancora da inventare per adolescenti di andare a Sanremo.
Sì, perché quello ci sarà ancora. Uguale.
D'altronde Albano io me lo ricordo nell'82.


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La maschera l'ha tolta, recentemente, in un video. Strategia di marketing palese.
> I testi sono la solita roba rap/trap per dodicenni.
> Non ricordo se anch'io alla loro età ascoltavo robaccia come loro.
> Forse sì. Kobra della Rettore in effetti non era una canzone intellettuale. Neppure Comprami della Valentino.
> ...


Per dodicenni?


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Per dodicenni?


Il trap sì, purtroppo.
Il target medio è quello.


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> La maschera l'ha tolta, recentemente, in un video. Strategia di marketing palese.
> I testi sono la solita roba rap/trap per dodicenni.
> Non ricordo se anch'io alla loro età ascoltavo robaccia come loro.
> Forse sì. Kobra della Rettore in effetti non era una canzone intellettuale. Neppure Comprami della Valentino.
> ...


che i padri non capiscano la musica che ascoltano i figlioli è ciclico.    però almeno nel XX secolo vedevi gente che suonava degli strumenti.  bene, male è un altro discorso.

 qui io ho dei grossi dubbi a credere che tutti sti fenomeni da falsity show abbiano mai visto un pentagramma in vita loro.  tra 20 anni non so come funzionerà.  temo male.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> purtroppo i tumori danno metastasi, se non curati.   l'antifascismo all'italiana è una sciagura.


Sì, facevo ironia sul fatto che a quanto pare si sente la necessità di creare un mito che non puo' essere neanche discusso, pena l'esclusione dal consesso dei cittadini rispettabili.
L'antifascismo è stato questo, anche in assenza di fascismo.
Poi quando cominciava ad essere ridicolo, è stato sostituito dall'antirazzismo, e più recentemente dall'antisessismo.
Entrambe le questione sono secondo me ampiamente discutibili, ma la discussione è impedita a monte con l'esclusione di chi vorrebbe discuterne.
Credevo fosse una dittatura unicamente francese, invece noto "con piacere" che anche in Italia state messi maluccio


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, facevo ironia sul fatto che a quanto pare si sente la necessità di creare un mito che non puo' essere neanche discusso, pena l'esclusione dal consesso dei cittadini rispettabili.
> L'antifascismo è stato questo, anche in assenza di fascismo.
> Poi quando cominciava ad essere ridicolo, è stato sostituito dall'antirazzismo, e più recentemente dall'antisessismo.
> Entrambe le questione sono secondo me ampiamente discutibili, ma la discussione è impedita a monte con l'esclusione di chi vorrebbe discuterne.
> Credevo fosse una dittatura unicamente francese, invece noto "con piacere" che anche in Italia state messi maluccio


quell'uomo ste robe di solito partono da New York e poisi diffondono stile pandemia ovunque almeno in Occidente.   In Francia di solito è più virulenta perchè lì c'è anche il portato della mattanza del 1789 che non è mai stato superato davvero.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> che i padri non capiscano la musica che ascoltano i figlioli è ciclico.    però almeno nel XX secolo vedevi gente che suonava degli strumenti.  bene, male è un altro discorso.
> 
> qui io ho dei grossi dubbi a credere che tutti sti fenomeni da falsity show abbiano mai visto un pentagramma in vita loro.  tra 20 anni non so come funzionerà.  temo male.


Il mondo dello spettacolo funziona con parametri diversi rispetto a quello della musica.
Deve aprirsi e interessare il numero più ampio possibile di persone.
Non è mai stato necessario avere una grossa cultura musicale per andare a un talent o anche a Sanremo.
Il trap va di autotune a manetta, puoi anche essere stonato ma questo rientra nei parametri di un genere che è pura convenzione.
D'altronde non si vendono più neppure i dischi di un tempo, qualsiasi adolescente scarica la musica gratuitamente, la guarda su YouTube.
Non c'è lo stesso impegno di chi sceglieva cosa COMPRARE con i propri soldi e magari evitava certe cose.
Poi c'è l'effetto moda, ascoltare certi generi è cool alle scuole medie, altri fanno sfigato, come è sempre stato.
Il rock è roba da anziani, i ragazzini amano il trap, è la solita distanza generazionale che c'è da 50 anni.
E' musica commerciale, come lo era la disco degli anni '90, che per una buona metà era merda (qualche schifezza dell'epoca l'ho postata qui pure io).
Ma d'altronde anche un Guccini, che nessun adolescente oggi ascolterebbe, musicalmente era quel che era, sicuramente inferiore rispetto a un Nat King Cole, dal quale se studi canto puoi trarre tanta tanta ispirazione ancora oggi.
Io ho un'amica di 21 anni che fa Soul, un amico di 20 che canta Bowie e tanti ancora fanno musica seriamente, anche a livello classico.
C'è speranza per il futuro.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Sì, facevo ironia sul fatto che a quanto pare si sente la necessità di creare un mito che non puo' essere neanche discusso, pena l'esclusione dal consesso dei cittadini rispettabili.
> L'antifascismo è stato questo, anche in assenza di fascismo.
> Poi quando cominciava ad essere ridicolo, è stato sostituito dall'antirazzismo, e più recentemente dall'antisessismo.
> Entrambe le questione sono secondo me ampiamente discutibili, ma la discussione è impedita a monte con l'esclusione di chi vorrebbe discuterne.
> Credevo fosse una dittatura unicamente francese, invece noto "con piacere" che anche in Italia state messi maluccio


Hai letto Gentile sull'Antifascismo?
E' interessante.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> quell'uomo ste robe di solito partono da New York e poisi diffondono stile pandemia ovunque almeno in Occidente.   In Francia di solito è più virulenta perchè lì c'è anche il portato della mattanza del 1789 che non è mai stato superato davvero.


certo partono da lì ma è in Europa che diventano religione unica imposta.
mi risulta che il presidente USA sia sessista, fascista e razzista.
c'è un dibattito, una lotta tra "religioni" diverse.
qui invece si è sotto una cappa. 
se ne esci, mettendo in discussione certi valori "religiosi", rinunci a far parte della società civile.
secondo me è totalmente diverso da quello che si puo' vivere a New York.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> certo partono da lì ma è in Europa che diventano religione unica imposta.
> mi risulta che il presidente USA sia sessista, fascista e razzista.
> c'è un dibattito, una lotta tra "religioni" diverse.
> qui invece si è sotto una cappa.
> ...


Noi abbiamo tutta la stampa e i media principali orientati culturalmente a sinistra.
Le Anpi. I sindacati. Tutta l'organizzazione dietro la manifestazioni è legata alla sinistra.
Associazioni ecologiste, femministe, culturali. La gran parte del corpo docente.
Gran parte della comunicazione è monotematica, a tal punto che abbiamo l'opinione del presidente USA non vista da parte dell'elettorato USA, ma da quella del partito democratico.
Non c'è una formazione del libero pensiero, anche perché le persone esauriscono il loro confronto nella lettura di Repubblica.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Hai letto Gentile sull'Antifascismo?
> E' interessante.


ho seguito un po' il dibattito, su alcune cose sono d'accordo (negazione del fascismo come categoria eterna) su altre un po' meno (il fascismo come regime totalitario, contro le tesi Arendt e Pasolini). 
se ne puo' discutere, ma per me il problema è l'impossibilità di mettere in discussione i principi che reggono le posizioni dette di sinistra, che sono ormai in larga parte le posizioni dell'ipocrisia fatta ideologia.
vi giuro che qui il clima è asfissiante.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> ho seguito un po' il dibattito, su alcune cose sono d'accordo (negazione del fascismo come categoria eterna) su altre un po' meno (il fascismo come regime totalitario, contro le tesi Arendt e Pasolini).
> se ne puo' discutere, ma per me il problema è l'impossibilità di mettere in discussione i principi che reggono le posizioni dette di sinistra, che sono ormai in larga parte le posizioni dell'ipocrisia fatta ideologia.
> vi giuro che qui il clima è asfissiante.


Gentile diceva che il limite dell'Antifascismo postbellico era di aver ereditato i metodi dal fascismo, in sintesi.
Dopodiché senza ideologia è dura costituire un'unità politica, guarda il fallimento del M5S.
Per questo tutto ciò che tenta di emergere a destra viene duramente combattuto, perché potrebbe essere l'unica alternativa politica credibile in questo momento.
Non certo i movimenti...


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> certo partono da lì ma è in Europa che diventano religione unica imposta.
> mi risulta che il presidente USA sia sessista, fascista e razzista.
> c'è un dibattito, una lotta tra "religioni" diverse.
> qui invece si è sotto una cappa.
> ...


Trump è sessista tanto quanto lo è qualsiasi americano ricco della sua generazione.   razzista non mi pare.  almeno non nel senso ottuso che gira qui.

Fascista è ridicolo anche solo pensarlo, ma tanto nessuno in realtà sa cosa sia il fascismo davvero, a sinistra.  per loro è fascismo tutto quello che non gli piace, in definitiva.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Gentile diceva che il limite dell'Antifascismo postbellico era di aver ereditato i metodi dal fascismo, in sintesi.
> Dopodiché senza ideologia è dura costituire un'unità politica, guarda il fallimento del M5S.
> Per questo tutto ciò che tenta di emergere a destra viene duramente combattuto, perché potrebbe essere l'unica alternativa politica credibile in questo momento.
> Non certo i movimenti...


Di Gentile (lo storico) conoscevo altre tesi.
Comunque per capirci, per me il problema è che, anche in questa discussione, si dà per scontato che il fascismo sia "il Male".
E questa demonizzazione del "pericolo nero" distoglie da ben altri pericoli, che per me sono rappresentati proprio dal mito della democrazia nata dall'antifascismo.
E non parlo certo da destra, per capirci.


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Trump è sessista tanto quanto lo è qualsiasi americano ricco della sua generazione.   razzista non mi pare.  almeno non nel senso ottuso che gira qui.
> 
> Fascista è ridicolo anche solo pensarlo, ma tanto nessuno in realtà sa cosa sia il fascismo davvero, a sinistra.  *per loro è fascismo tutto quello che non gli piace,* in definitiva.


è proprio questo il punto. 
la promozione dell'ottusità.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> *Di Gentile (lo storico)* conoscevo altre tesi.
> Comunque per capirci, per me il problema è che, anche in questa discussione, si dà per scontato che il fascismo sia "il Male".
> E questa demonizzazione del "pericolo nero" distoglie da ben altri pericoli, che per me sono rappresentati proprio dal mito della democrazia nata dall'antifascismo.
> E non parlo certo da destra, per capirci.


Scusa, infatti volevo scrivere De Felice. 
Ovvio non ti tornasse.
L'età (la mia)...


----------



## perplesso (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> è proprio questo il punto.
> la promozione dell'ottusità.


se in Francia trovano posto per cattedre di prestigio dei dementi come Letta e la Marzano, non è che i risultati possano essere diversi da questi.


----------



## Vera (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il trap sì, purtroppo.
> Il target medio è quello.


Quelle che lui definisce puttane con le Lelly Kelly che scopano con Junior Cally?


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quelle che lui definisce puttane con le Lelly Kelly che scopano con Junior Cally?


(perché non leggo i testi fino in fondo? ).
ah.
Sì, il target sembra sia quello.
Ma perché certi testi oggi fanno così schifo?
Ma perché certi testi che fanno schifo piacciono alle ragazzine?


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> mi fa piacere che ormai anche in Italia antisessismo e antirazzismo siano diventati i nuovi fondamenti indiscutibili della società civile.
> l'antifascismo come elemento aggregatore in effetti non funzionava più


Non funziona più per quelli che non sanno di cosa si tratti....Forse ti sfugge su quali basi poggi la nostra costituzione...
E, un ringraziamento speciale da parte di chi ne ha beneficiato (parlo dell'amnistia), era dovuto al "Migliore"....
Che se si era in URSS od in Cina .....altro che tarallucci e vino: vero, qualcuno potrebbe pensare che non si sia trattato di vero antifascismo....


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> certo partono da lì ma è in Europa che diventano religione unica imposta.
> mi risulta che il presidente USA sia sessista, fascista e razzista.
> c'è un dibattito, una lotta tra "religioni" diverse.
> qui invece si è sotto una cappa.
> ...


Gli americani sono al 50% psicopatici, il restante non sa nemmeno dove sia teheran... hanno un posto prigione ogni cento abitanti (si conoscono bene ed hanno investito in quel settore), ed hanno un presidente che definire psicopatico è un eufemismo (degno rappresentante della popolazione). Mangiano merda ,sono al 70% obesi o in sovrappeso....
Abbiamo ben poco da invidiare loro...


----------



## Irrisoluto (21 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non funziona più per quelli che non sanno di cosa si tratti....Forse ti sfugge su quali basi poggi la nostra costituzione...
> E, un ringraziamento speciale da parte di chi ne ha beneficiato (parlo dell'amnistia), era dovuto al "Migliore"....
> Che se si era in URSS od in Cina .....altro che tarallucci e vino: vero, qualcuno potrebbe pensare che non si sia trattato di vero antifascismo....


Non funziona più perché una volta spazzato via il fascismo, l'antifascismo è servito solo a fornire vuota retorica volta a unire forze politiche che avrebbero dovuto rimanere opposte. Il nemico comune ha reso amici gruppi politici opposti, e questo è sempre male.
Per non parlare poi del fatto che io credo - e so che la sparo grossa ma sticazzi - che la portata catastrofica del fascismo è stata ampiamente sopravvalutata.
Sono convinto che un giorno si studieranno con maggiore attenzione i danni dell'antifascismo.
Il fascismo sarà letto, com'è giusto che sia, come una fase necessaria della barbarie capitalista.


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Noi abbiamo tutta la stampa e i media principali orientati culturalmente a sinistra.
> Le Anpi. I sindacati. Tutta l'organizzazione dietro la manifestazioni è legata alla sinistra.
> Associazioni ecologiste, femministe, culturali. La gran parte del corpo docente.
> Gran parte della comunicazione è monotematica, a tal punto che abbiamo l'opinione del presidente USA non vista da parte dell'elettorato USA, ma da quella del partito democratico.
> Non c'è una formazione del libero pensiero, anche perché le persone esauriscono il loro confronto nella lettura di Repubblica.


Con la Repubblica mi ci pulisco il culo...
Qui non si tratta di politica ...ma di lobbies economico finanziarie che si sono innestate nel mondo della sinistra che, evidentemente, è intellettualmente più vivace ,non solo culturalmente (stando ai dati della produzione) ma anche nella gestione delle risorse . 
  Non è questione di destra e sinistra.... si tratta proprio della natura predisposta all' intrallazzo dell'italiano medio.
Discorso già affrontato....
Poi ci sarà un motivo per cui il "socialista" Mussolini venne sponsorizzato dal latifondo e dal capitale....mica dalla lega dei camalli!


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Non funziona più perché una volta spazzato via il fascismo, l'antifascismo è servito solo a fornire vuota retorica volta a unire forze politiche che avrebbero dovuto rimanere opposte. Il nemico comune ha reso amici gruppi politici opposti, e questo è sempre male.
> Per non parlare poi del fatto che io credo - e so che la sparo grossa ma sticazzi - che la portata catastrofica del fascismo è stata ampiamente sopravvalutata.
> Sono convinto che un giorno si studieranno con maggiore attenzione i danni dell'antifascismo.
> Il fascismo sarà letto, com'è giusto che sia, come una fase necessaria della barbarie capitalista.


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

Anche noi abbiamo esportato la democrazia,come gli americani....


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

Da Sanremo 2020 a Mussolini.
Sarà che più o meno è tutta roba ormai che ha tanti anni sulle spalle, ma devo afferrare il collegamento... 
Comunque l'antifascismo oggi non c'entra un cazzo  con Mussolini che è morto da 75 anni.
L'ultima riunione sull'Anpi a cui sono andato verteva sul 'Ma mica possiamo lasciare la gestione di quella sede a quegli stronzi del Pd a cui frega solo di raccogliere voti fregandocela a noi, l' antifascismo è roba nostra.'
I famosi dibattiti costruttivi della politica italiana.
Uguali fin dai tempi del liceo, quando quelli del Fronte sfidavano gli autonomi a suon di sprayate sul muro e tutti non sapendo che cazzo fare il sabato sera andavano a menarsi fuori da scuola. 
Io me li ricordo (mod. Venditti ON), come mi ricordo quelli del Fronte col poster del Che in camera. 
Cazzo ci fa il Che sulla parete di un fascista? 
È un eroe. 
Ah ok.


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da Sanremo 2020 a Mussolini.
> Sarà che più o meno è tutta roba ormai che ha tanti anni sulle spalle, ma devo afferrare il collegamento...
> Comunque l'antifascismo oggi non c'entra un cazzo  con Mussolini che è morto da 75 anni.
> L'ultima riunione sull'Anpi a cui sono andato verteva sul 'Ma mica possiamo lasciare la gestione di quella sede a quegli stronzi del Pd a cui frega solo di raccogliere voti fregandocela a noi, l' antifascismo è roba nostra.'
> ...


Evidentemente quelli che conoscevi tu avevano poche idee e ben confuse 
che poi il vero problema è che le istanze come le persone vengono quasi sempre strumentalizzate dai poteri!
Che Guevara era un vero rivoluzionario che rompeva le palle pure a Fidel,  che per compiacere i sovietici l'ha mandato in missione senza copertura, dove poi è stato ammazzato....


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Da Sanremo 2020 a Mussolini.
> Sarà che più o meno è tutta roba ormai che ha tanti anni sulle spalle, ma devo afferrare il collegamento...
> 
> Comunque l'antifascismo oggi non c'entra un cazzo  con Mussolini che è morto da 75
> anni.


----------



## danny (21 Gennaio 2020)

Santo Marx, non mi prendere come esempio dei coglioni.
Ce ne sono a iosa in giro che inneggiano a cadaveri, tra cui quelli nella foto che ti allego, ma a me non interessa la politica necrofila in cerca di semplificazioni. 
Probabilmente c'è anche chi rimpiange Bava Beccaris, se vai a cercarlo.
Tiriamo avanti, come disse Amatore Sciesa (a proposito di riferimenti al passato).


----------



## stany (21 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Santo Marx, non mi prendere come esempio dei coglioni.
> Ce ne sono a iosa in giro che inneggiano a cadaveri, tra cui quelli nella foto che ti allego, ma a me non interessa la politica necrofila in cerca di semplificazioni.
> Probabilmente c'è anche chi rimpiange Bava Beccaris, se vai a cercarlo.
> Tiriamo avanti, come disse Amatore Sciesa (a proposito di riferimenti al passato).
> View attachment 8614


Sicuramente a Londra non esiste la legge contro l'apologia del comunismo...
Da noi invece esiste contro l'apologia del fascismo....


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sicuramente a Londra non esiste la legge contro l'apologia del comunismo...
> Da noi invece esiste contro l'apologia del fascismo....


Sì, l'ho sentita un milione di volte questa cosa, non puoi fondare un partito fascista e cose così.
Difatti io stavo in lista dall'altra parte. 
Poi mi son rotto dell'archeologia. 
Ma al di là di questo la storia assegna uno spazio al fascismo italiano in un periodo limitato nel tempo, dopodiché dal 1946 l'Italia diventa repubblica con presidente del Consiglio Alcide De Gasperi, tra i fondatori della Democrazia Cristiana e ora in attesa di beatificazione, sotto l'egida USA con 59 basi e 13.000 militari che dal 1951 vigilano sul nostro territorio, cosa che ha impedito di diventare nuovamente fascisti (ma quando mai, non gliene fregava più a nessuno) o finire sotto il comunismo dell'URSS (qui magari qualcuno ci sperava, anche tra gli anti).
L'Italia più vicina a noi è quella di Don Camillo e Peppone, se vuoi guardare al passato. 
Ora, che ci sia un pericolo fascista in un Italia dove sono confluiti finanziamenti statunitensi e sovietici per decenni mi fa sorridere. 
Onore ai nostri nonni, ma per l'appunto, erano i nostri nonni. 
Pensiamo ai figli, vah.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, l'ho sentita un milione di volte questa cosa, non puoi fondare un partito fascista e cose così.
> Difatti io stavo in lista dall'altra parte.
> Poi mi son rotto dell'archeologia.
> Ma al di là di questo la storia assegna uno spazio al fascismo italiano in un periodo limitato nel tempo, dopodiché dal 1946 l'Italia diventa repubblica con presidente del Consiglio Alcide De Gasperi, tra i fondatori della Democrazia Cristiana e ora in attesa di beatificazione, sotto l'egida USA con 59 basi e 13.000 militari che dal 1951 vigilano sul nostro territorio, cosa che ha impedito di diventare nuovamente fascisti (ma quando mai, non gliene fregava più a nessuno) o finire sotto il comunismo dell'URSS (qui magari qualcuno ci sperava, anche tra gli anti).
> ...


Quindi non esisterebbe un pericolo di ricostituzione del fascismo.
in effetti un buon tempone  che suona i citofoni non dovrebbe essere pericoloso


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> (perché non leggo i testi fino in fondo? ).
> ah.
> Sì, il target sembra sia quello.
> Ma perché certi testi oggi fanno così schifo?
> Ma perché certi testi che fanno schifo piacciono alle ragazzine?


e le ragazzine a richiesta che rispondono


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anche noi abbiamo esportato la democrazia,come gli americani....
> 
> View attachment 8610


no no.   l'Italia voleva farsi l'Impero, mica esportare la democrazia.   non mischiamo la merda con la cioccolata, come dicevano quelli della Fortitudo basket


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> no no.   l'Italia voleva farsi l'Impero, mica esportare la democrazia.   non mischiamo la merda con la cioccolata, come dicevano quelli della Fortitudo basket


Io sapevo il risotto con la merda...
Anche i mericani sono imperialisti


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io sapevo il risotto con la merda...
> Anche i mericani sono imperialisti


sì ma trovami un passaggio in cui il Duce dichiara di voler esportare la democrazia.  s'è sempre detto che lo scopo era l'Impero.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì ma trovami un passaggio in cui il Duce dichiara di voler esportare la democrazia.  s'è sempre detto che lo scopo era l'Impero.


Sarebbe un'aggravante? 
Mia zia l'ha conosciuto. Forse ne avevo già parlato in questo forum. Oggi avrebbe cento anni (è morta quasi quattro anni fa).
Faceva parte di un comitato di accoglienza per "lui" ,che arrivava per un incontro in una struttura ospedaliera del nord. Erano cinque sei ragazze di diciotto vent'anni , ad attenderlo per dargli il benvenuto.  lui scese dal treno e le baciò tutte...(ho anche la registrazione del racconto).


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sarebbe un'aggravante?
> Mia zia l'ha conosciuto. Forse ne avevo già parlato in questo forum. Oggi avrebbe cento anni (è morta quasi quattro anni fa).
> Faceva parte di un comitato di accoglienza per "lui" ,che arrivava per un incontro in una struttura ospedaliera del nord. Erano cinque sei ragazze di diciotto vent'anni , ad attenderlo per dargli il benvenuto.  lui scese dal treno e le baciò tutte...(ho anche la registrazione del racconto).


e quindi?


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quindi?


Quindi niente! Ha fatto una brutta fine mentre scappava vestito da caporale...
Forse era meglio se Pertini l'avesse riconosciuto all'arcivescovado di Milano qualche giorno prima , quando si incrociarono sulle scale: l'avrebbe fulminato lì con la pistola, come  ebbe a dire  lo stesso Pertini ; risparmiandogli lo scempio di piazzale Loreto.  Ma non lo riconobbe; forse anche in quell'occasione si era  travestito, forse da facchino....


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2020)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> l'antifascismo come elemento aggregatore in effetti non funzionava più


Non ha mai funzionato come elemento aggregatore. Al massimo divide.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> (perché non leggo i testi fino in fondo? ).
> ah.
> Sì, il target sembra sia quello.
> Ma perché certi testi oggi fanno così schifo?
> Ma perché certi testi che fanno schifo piacciono alle ragazzine?


Perché Vallanzasca era pieno di donne?


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e le ragazzine a richiesta che rispondono


Che apprezzano i tamarri, la musica tamarra.
Ormoni tutti per loro.


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi non esisterebbe un pericolo di ricostituzione del fascismo.
> in effetti un buon tempone  che suona i citofoni non dovrebbe essere pericoloso


Salvini e la Lega col fascismo, dal punto di vista politico, non hanno nulla a che fare, è come paragonare i The Faith con Britney Spears.
Che noi si sia in campagna elettorale perenne mentre tanto per fare un esempio i professionisti italiani attendono i decreti attuativi di 238 articoli della finanziaria che magari sarebbero più utili per la nostra economia è un dato di fatto.
Che si pensi di combattere l'evasione fiscale istituendo una lotteria sullo scontrino del caffè dà l'idea della distanza tra noi e gli USA.








						Fisco, il modello Usa: dall'ex dirigente Fca e la stella del basket al cittadino comune, i nomi dei grandi evasori nel report delle Entrate - Il Fatto Quotidiano
					

Un report sui crimini fiscali compiuti ogni anno negli Usa, con tanto di “casi esemplari” divisi Stato per Stato. Così l’Internal revenue service (Irs), cioè l’Agenzia delle entrate americana, punta a spiegare ai suoi cittadini i risultati raggiunti nella lotta a chi evade le tasse. Non solo...




					www.ilfattoquotidiano.it
				



Ma questo lo sapevamo, siamo quelli che abbiamo avuto uno stimatissimo ministro delle finanze che era socio di uno studio che faceva consulenza a facoltosi clienti per eluderle.




__





						TREMONTI VITALI ROMAGNOLI PICCARDI E ASSOCIATI | Sito Istituzionale della Scuola Superiore Sant'Anna
					






					www.santannapisa.it
				



Che uno pensi di travestirsi da pesce azzurro e l'altro di suonare ai citofoni degli spacciatori dà l'idea di come i politici italiani (tutti) valutino la nostra intelligenza.
Ad maiora.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché Vallanzasca era pieno di donne?


Si.


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che apprezzano i tamarri, la musica tamarra.
> Ormoni tutti per loro.


che il trucido faccia sangue è un altro portato dei Simpson.   se pensi che Lisa sbava per Nelson....


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> che il trucido faccia sangue è un altro portato dei Simpson.   se pensi che Lisa sbava per Nelson....


Esattamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Si.


Appunto il motivo è lo stesso.


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

Quindi alla fine tu hai una selva di ragazzine e ragazze che adorano questo genere di tamarri, dall'altra hai petizioni di altre esponenti del genere femminile che li criticano per il loro sessismo.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Salvini e la Lega col fascismo, dal punto di vista politico, non hanno nulla a che fare, è come paragonare i The Faith con Britney Spears.
> Che noi si sia in campagna elettorale perenne
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

(io dico sempre che una classe politica di servi non è mai una buona classe politica).
E servi di qualcun altro lo siamo sempre stati. Forse era meglio quando questo era dichiarato, che so, sotto gli Austriaci, per dire.








						Conferenza Berlino, Conte cerca posto in prima fila ma non lo trova
					

Il premier arriva per la foto di rito di tutti i leader ma non riese a trovare la sua posizione




					video.corriere.it


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> (io dico sempre che una classe politica di servi non è mai una buona classe politica).
> E servi di qualcun altro lo siamo sempre stati. Forse era meglio quando questo era dichiarato, che so, sotto gli Austriaci, per dire.


Con la Franza o con la Spagna, basta che se magna!


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Con la Franza o con la Spagna, basta che se magna!


Già.
Sempre tesi a cercare alleanze, il miglior compromesso, in mille anni di storia, dominati da potenze straniere, divisi in Signorie, ci siamo dimenticati di formare un'identità italiana.
E anche dopo l'unità ci provarono i liberali, i socialisti, i fascisti... senza riuscirci, perché l'italianità comune non poteva nascere in pochi anni.
Forse si ottennero dei risultati nel dopoguerra.
La televisione di stato proponeva corsi di lingua, fu esaltata l'arte italiana, la musica italiana, la letteratura italiana, usati come collante comune.
Leonardo Da Vinci, Giuseppe Verdi, Dante Alighieri erano il miglior sponsor  per una nazione tutta da costruire.
Ma ci si perse nel boom economico, nella crisi che ne conseguì, nelle divisioni politiche, nel terrorismo, nel ribaltamento dei valori generazionali del '68, nella corruzione politica e amministrativa, nell'influenza culturale degli USA e nel suo contraltare  URSS, fino all'agglomerato EU in cui facciamo la figura dell'ultima ruota del carro, nel clima esterofilo che domina da anni, fino alla demonizzazione del valore dell'identità, secondo la visione degradante del "siamo tutti uguali" (manco i Greci di "Mia fama mia razza" lo pensano veramente).
E di quell'italianità sono rimasti i valori deteriori dell'individualità, quelli descritti da un Sordi, quelli del menefreghismo e del disinteresse per le regole, della sfiducia nel governo democratico (quelli che vorrebbero abolire il suffragio universale...)  e nella ricerca dell'uomo forte, che non c'è, perché comunque in un popolo asservito divenuto egoista non può nascere che un servo egoista e individualista.
Siamo un popolo meraviglioso in uno stato che potrebbe esserlo, ma non riusciamo proprio ad esserne convinti e a provare il minimo orgoglio.
Adesso siamo lì a mendicare alla Merkel e come al solito a piangerci addosso perché ci sono i brutti e i cattivi...


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Già.
> Sempre tesi a cercare alleanze, il miglior compromesso, in mille anni di storia, dominati da potenze straniere, divisi in Signorie, ci siamo dimenticati di formare un'identità italiana.
> E anche dopo l'unità ci provarono i liberali, i socialisti, i fascisti... senza riuscirci, perché l'italianità comune non poteva nascere in pochi anni.
> Forse si ottennero dei risultati nel dopoguerra.
> ...


Ottima analisi, ma il finale non lo vedrei così catastrofico. Altrimenti dobbiamo rimpiangere Bettino Craxi e la sua irremovibilità della posizione italiana  (non di tutti,Spadolini non era d'accordo) a sigonella. Ma poi c'era il rovescio della medaglia. 
Lasciamo lavorare questi al governo (lo dicevo anche col precedente governò) che sicuramente non saranno statisti , ma hanno una certa credibilità e capacità che si stanno evidenziando.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2020)

Io non ho mai apprezzato i tamarri. Ma avevo introiettato il paterno (e il materno).


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non ho mai apprezzato i tamarri. Ma avevo introiettato il paterno (e il materno).


tu i 13 anni li hai passati da mo


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ottima analisi, ma il finale non lo vedrei così catastrofico. Altrimenti dobbiamo rimpiangere Bettino Craxi e la sua irremovibilità della posizione italiana  (non di tutti,Spadolini non era d'accordo) a sigonella. Ma poi c'era il rovescio della medaglia.
> Lasciamo lavorare questi al governo (lo dicevo anche col precedente governò) che sicuramente non saranno statisti , ma hanno una certa credibilità e capacità che si stanno evidenziando.


75 anni di antipatriottismo si pagano.  se hai avuto Alfano, Moavero e Di Maio quali ultimi 3 ministri degli Esteri, le premesse erano queste.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu i 13 anni li hai passati da mo


Parlavo di quando avevo 13 anni. Ho anche conservato a lungo il diario.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> 75 anni di antipatriottismo si pagano.  se hai avuto Alfano, Moavero e Di Maio quali ultimi 3 ministri degli Esteri, le premesse erano queste.


Non è che quando  vi era Emilio Colombo agli esteri andasse tutto meglio; che oltretutto dovevano farsi tradurre. il fatto è che hai citato 3 persone che si sono trovate in un contesto globalizzato ,nel quale abbiamo abdicato alla sovranità monetaria. Il principio negativo è quello.
Guarda a tuo beneficio ti dirò che condivido pienamente quello che dicevo il  professor auriti....anche se si definiva apartitico (cit.wikip)


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non è che quando  vi era Emilio Colombo agli esteri andasse tutto meglio;k oltretutto dovevano farsi tradurre. il fatto che hai citato 3 persone che si sono trovate in un contesto globalizzato nel quale abbiamo abdicato alla sovranità monetaria. Il principio negativo è quello.
> Guarda a tuo beneficio ti dirò che condivido pienamente quello che dicevo il  professor auriti....anche se si definiva apartitico (cit.wikip)


Moavero ancora ancora posso credere che sappia l'inglese.  o il francese.   che Alfano e Di Maio sappiano esprimersi in altri idiomi, manco se me lo fai vedere.    i politici poliglotti sono una novità del XXI secolo.   non è quello il nodo cruciale.

è che l'Italia nell'ultima decade non sa esprimere un'idea autonoma.  a parte invocare l'UE (e non commento per non bestemmiare) non sappiamo fare altro.   infatti ci hanno fottuto la Libia.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Moavero ancora ancora posso credere che sappia l'inglese.  o il francese.   che Alfano e Di Maio sappiano esprimersi in altri idiomi, manco se me lo fai vedere.    i politici poliglotti sono una novità del XXI secolo.   non è quello il nodo cruciale.
> 
> è che l'Italia nell'ultima decade non sa esprimere un'idea autonoma.  a parte invocare l'UE (e non commento per non bestemmiare) non sappiamo fare altro.   infatti ci hanno fottuto la Libia.


E Salvini stava al Papeete o al massimo suona il citofono.....
Io l'ho detto subito fin dalla prima formazione del governo giallo verde: a questi come nessun altro consentiranno un colpo di mano. Abbiamo visto la fine del professor Savona. E i  risulti dei  sovranisti che millantavano  l'uscita dall'eurozona.
Prendiamo atto che siamo eterodiretti e sotto scacco da parte di altri.
ripeto se Salvini avesse mantenuto quello che aveva promesso lo avrei votato pure io


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E Salvini stava al Papeete o al massimo suona il citofono.....
> Io l'ho detto subito fin dalla prima formazione del governo giallo verde: a questi come nessun altro consentiranno un colpo di mano. Abbiamo visto la fine del professor Savona. E i  risulti dei  sovranisti che millantavano  l'uscita dall'eurozona.
> Prendiamo atto che siamo eterodiretti e sotto scacco da parte di altri.
> ripeto se Salvini avesse mantenuto quello che aveva promesso lo avrei votato pure io


Salvini era il ministro dell'Interno, la gestione della diplomazia spetta al ministro degli Esteri in coordinamento continuo col PdC.

siamo eterodiretti perchè una parte della nostra politica, che ha in mano direttamente o in via mediata gran parte dell'informazione, è da un secolo geneticamente predisposta a servire un padrone straniero.  finchè governano questi, è chiaro che sia inutile fare proclami di libertà di pensiero.

Salvini ha mantenuto quello che era possibile mantenere in 14 mesi con un governo che ti rema contro.  difatti la lega è uno dei pochissimi partiti nella storia italiana che ha moltiplicato i suoi voti stando al governo.   evidentemente per gli italiani, ha mantenuto tanto di quanto promesso.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Salvini era il ministro dell'Interno, la gestione della diplomazia spetta al ministro degli Esteri in coordinamento continuo col PdC.
> 
> siamo eterodiretti perchè una parte della nostra politica, che ha in mano direttamente o in via mediata gran parte dell'informazione, è da un secolo geneticamente predisposta a servire un padrone straniero.  finchè governano questi, è chiaro che sia inutile fare proclami di libertà di pensiero.
> 
> Salvini ha mantenuto quello che era possibile mantenere in 14 mesi con un governo che ti rema contro.  difatti la lega è uno dei pochissimi partiti nella storia italiana che ha moltiplicato i suoi voti stando al governo.   evidentemente per gli italiani, ha mantenuto tanto di quanto promesso.


Sì per l'iconografia del barcone....


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì per l'iconografia del barcone....


se ti fa piacere crederlo.   poi però non stupitevi del fatto che vince sempre lui


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ti fa piacere crederlo.   poi però non stupitevi del fatto che vince sempre lui


Perché la gente non ha ancora capito che non può fare niente,se non suonare il citofono di un presunto spacciatore, violando la privacy (potrebbe prendersi una denuncia per diffamazione).
Anche Farage è finito fuori pista in Gran Bretagna ed è stato sostituito nelle proprie aspettative ,istituzionalmente da qualcuno che comunque può continuare a relazionarsi con l'Unione Europea.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Perché la gente non ha ancora capito che non può fare niente,se non suonare il citofono di un presunto spacciatore, violando la privacy (potrebbe prendersi una denuncia per diffamazione).
> Anche Farage è finito fuori pista in Gran Bretagna ed è stato sostituito nelle proprie aspettative ,istituzionalmente da qualcuno che comunque può continuare a relazionarsi con l'Unione Europea.


Farage ha semplicemente fatto un passo indietro dopo il 2016, pensando che i Tories non avrebbero osato sabotare il voto.  si sbagliava, tanto che quando è tornato in carreggiata ha subito preso oltre il 35%.   nessuno lo ha sostituito.  solo ora con Johnson penso dorma sonni più tranquilli.

le persone possono fare. ma se si ostinano a non farle votare, il rischio che prima o poi qualcuno s'incazzi per davvero e butti le sardine a mare con i loro sponsor appresso...è alto


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì per l'iconografia del barcone....





stany ha detto:


> Perché la gente non ha ancora capito che non può fare niente,se non suonare il citofono di un presunto spacciatore, violando la privacy (potrebbe prendersi una denuncia per diffamazione).
> Anche Farage è finito fuori pista in Gran Bretagna ed è stato sostituito nelle proprie aspettative ,istituzionalmente da qualcuno che comunque può continuare a relazionarsi con l'Unione Europea.


Il teatrino del citofono...
Se fosse vero la signora sarebbe auspicabile che cambi casa.
Comunque la sceneggiatura che hanno creato non è male.
Lode agli autori di Salvini, sanno come generare interesse e flussi mediatici.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Farage ha semplicemente fatto un passo indietro dopo il 2016, pensando che i Tories non avrebbero osato sabotare il voto.  si sbagliava, tanto che quando è tornato in carreggiata ha subito preso oltre il 35%.   nessuno lo ha sostituito.  solo ora con Johnson penso dorma sonni più tranquilli.
> 
> le persone possono fare. ma se si ostinano a non farle votare, il rischio che prima o poi qualcuno s'incazzi per davvero e butti le sardine a mare con i loro sponsor appresso...è alto


Certo che ste sardine  riempiono le piazze; pare bizzarro  allora che lo sponsor che sta dietro non si presenti e rivendichi  questi successi. Io penso che questo movimento sia liquido e che i voti che possa spostare siano quelli dell'astensione.
Che che siano caratterizzati dall'opposizione nei confronti di Salvini è chiaro anche perché lo dicono esplicitamente.ma non è chiaro A chi potrebbero dare il consenso ovvero l'area politica e intuibile; ma è costituita dal PD dalla sinistra minoritaria forse anche da Renzi e forse in  maggior misura nei confronti dei verdi che probabilmente come sta avvenendo in Europa avranno un exploit alle prossime elezioni; ma per tipologia, metodologia ed ispirazione sembrano più vicino al movimento 5 stelle che potrebbe beneficiare di tale consenso.


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo che ste sardine  riempiono le piazze; pare bizzarro  allora che lo sponsor che sta dietro non si presenti e rivendichi  questi successi. Io penso che questo movimento sia liquido e che i voti che possa spostare siano quelli dell'astensione.
> Che che siano caratterizzati dall'opposizione nei confronti di Salvini è chiaro anche perché lo dicono esplicitamente.ma non è chiaro A chi potrebbero dare il consenso ovvero l'area politica e intuibile; ma è costituita dal PD dalla sinistra minoritaria forse anche da Renzi e forse in  maggior misura nei confronti dei verdi che probabilmente come sta avvenendo in Europa avranno un exploit alle prossime elezioni.


Perché è facile riempire le piazze...
Senza un organizzazione vi trovate in 12.
Chi sa organizzare in Italia?


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Perché è facile riempire le piazze...
> Senza un organizzazione vi trovate in 12.
> Chi sa organizzare in Italia?


E allora come ho già detto a maggior ragione dovrebbe uscire allo scoperto chi l'ha fatto; se è stato il PD dovrebbe sventolare  le bandiere del PD. 
l'organizzazione c'è evidentemente, ma in un' epoca in cui il tam tam su
 internet riesce  a fare quello che non possono più fare le sezioni di partito (inesistenti)  che domande sono come hanno fatto, chi c'è dietro?
Penso che l'analisi che ho fatto sopra sia corretta e la ribadisco.


----------



## danny (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E allora come ho già detto a maggior ragione dovrebbe uscire allo scoperto chi l'ha fatto; se è stato il PD dovrebbe sventolare  le bandiere del PD.
> l'organizzazione c'è evidentemente, ma in un' epoca in cui il tam tam su
> internet riesce  a fare quello che non possono più fare le sezioni di partito (inesistenti)  che domande sono come hanno fatto, chi c'è dietro?
> Penso che l'analisi che ho fatto sopra sia corretta e la ribadisco.


Ma anche noi avevamo creato un'altra lista da affiancare a quella di partito.
Sulla carta noi appoggiavamo, nella realtà eravamo stati creati da loro.
Ci vuole un esperienza organizzativa che non si improvvisa.
Ovvio chi ci sia dietro.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche noi avevamo creato un'altra lista da affiancare a quella di partito.
> Sulla carta noi appoggiavamo, nella realtà eravamo stati creati da loro.
> Ci vuole un esperienza organizzativa che non si improvvisa.
> Ovvio chi ci sia dietro.


Sì ma non stiamo parlando solo delle piazze di Bologna o della Calabria. Ci sono decine e decine di migliaia di persone che non dichiarano per chi votano. Anzi dicono esplicitamente che scendono in piazza perché sono insoddisfatti dalla politica attuale.e sono convinto che questi appartengono alla categoria dei non votanti e quindi sono imprevedibili.possono votare per il PD possono votare per i 5 stelle possono votare per i partiti di sinistra minori. Non s'è mai vista una piazza senza bandiere . E persone che rifuggono da un'identità politica. Questi secondo me sono la spina nella costato del MoVimento 5 stelle; e sono convinto che vedremo delle sorprese alle elezioni in Emilia Romagna.
Che poi si creino delle liste aservite ai partiti più importanti:  questo è sempre stato ; a seconda anche della tipologia della legge elettorale.Io credo anzi che quello che rischia più di tutti non sia il PD ma Matteo Salvini in prima persona. Che del resto è quello che ci ha messo la faccia anche al posto della borgonzoni.

Il fatto è che i sondaggi tengono conto delle dichiarazioni di chi l'idea di voto ce l'ha già, e quei tanti che non ce l'hanno ancora sono un'incognita.

Ad onor del vero mi sembra proprio che le sardine non siano più in tempo per presentarsi alle elezioni....


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo che ste sardine  riempiono le piazze; pare bizzarro  allora che lo sponsor che sta dietro non si presenti e rivendichi  questi successi. Io penso che questo movimento sia liquido e che i voti che possa spostare siano quelli dell'astensione.
> Che che siano caratterizzati dall'opposizione nei confronti di Salvini è chiaro anche perché lo dicono esplicitamente.ma non è chiaro A chi potrebbero dare il consenso ovvero l'area politica e intuibile; ma è costituita dal PD dalla sinistra minoritaria forse anche da Renzi e forse in  maggior misura nei confronti dei verdi che probabilmente come sta avvenendo in Europa avranno un exploit alle prossime elezioni; ma per tipologia, metodologia ed ispirazione sembrano più vicino al movimento 5 stelle che potrebbe beneficiare di tale consenso.


le sardine sono i grillini del prossimo decennio.  solo che si connotano sempre più comeun movimento di sinistra, quindi non possono giocarsi la carta del post ideologico.

chi li ha messi su è facilmente individuabile nell'area regressista, ovvio.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le sardine sono i grillini del prossimo decennio.  solo che si connotano sempre più comeun movimento di sinistra, quindi non possono giocarsi la carta del post ideologico.
> 
> chi li ha messi su è facilmente individuabile nell'area regressista, ovvio.


Non diamo sempre tutto per scontato. Oggi in tv c'era uno comunista, Ma non del PD comunista ,vero comunista, che  vota 5 stelle e che auspicherebbe  di nuovo un governo con la lega.
Questo è un paese di pecoroni di sudditi è vero:  abbiamo sempre pensato così.
Però siamo anche un paese in grado di risolvere le situazioni nelle emergenze..
In Spagna, in Germania per fare un governo ci mettono 10 mesi.
Noi abbiamo delle risorse indefinite
Non dobbiamo dipingerci peggio di quello che siamo; siamo un grande paese.
Dopotutto il consociativismo democristiano comunista degli anni 70 ha permesso di sconfiggere il terrorismo di destra e di sinistra (anche se sappiamo che dietro c'erano i servizi segreti e degli interessi  specifici da parte di entità oscure).
qualcuno l'ha scritto qui che la rappresentazione dell'Italia è quella di Guareschi del don Camillo e Peppone, E forse è vero; se si riesce a Non estremizzare il confronto  a detrimento della nazione, può essere una forma di competizione positiva e produttiva, e  portare in un paese evoluto quale dovrebbe essere il nostro , un avvicendamento  tra polarità contrapposte in  un alveo democratico e civile.
ho sentito tutto il discorso di di Maio e posso dire che c'è una chiara apertura al mondo delle sardine, per dire quali sono le incognite sul voto. Poi ho sempre detto che il livello del MoVimento 5 stelle è sul 18/ 20% al massimo. Vedremo se verranno confermate queste percentuali, alle prossime politiche però


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non diamo sempre tutto per scontato. Oggi tv c'era uno comunista Ma non del PD comunista vero comunista, chi vota 5 stelle e che ospiterebbe di nuovo un governo con la lega.
> Questo è un paese di pecoroni di sudditi è vero:  abbiamo sempre pensato così.
> Però siamo ancheb un paese in grado di risolvere le situazioni nelle emergenze..
> In Spagna in Germania per fare un governo ci mettono 10 mesi.
> ...


e certo che c'è l'apertura. a chi altro possono rivolgersi ancora i grillini?


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> e certo che c'è l'apertura. a chi altro possono rivolgersi ancora i grillini?


E allora il PD? 
Comunque sono al governo e se il governo durerà a fine legislatura molte cose possono cambiare.
Del resto Andreotti diceva che il potere logora chi non ce l'ha


----------



## perplesso (22 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E allora il PD?
> Comunque sono al governo e se il governo durerà a fine legislatura molte cose possono cambiare.
> Del resto Andreotti diceva che il potere logora chi non ce l'ha


sto governo è nato, parola di Renzi, per 1-impedire a Salvini di prendere Palazzo Chigi e 2-eleggere nel 2022 un PdR ligio agli ordini di Bruxelles

solo un vero collasso elettorale tra Emilia e Toscana porterebbe alla resa della maggioranza.


----------



## stany (22 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> sto governo è nato, parola di Renzi, per 1-impedire a Salvini di prendere Palazzo Chigi e 2-eleggere nel 2022 un PdR ligio agli ordini di Bruxelles
> 
> solo un vero collasso elettorale tra Emilia e Toscana porterebbe alla resa della maggioranza.


ma nessuno vuole andare alle elezioni e perdere la sicurezza di uno stipendio ancora sicuro per tre anni.
Anche le opposizioni


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2020)

Questa dovevo metterla


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

Sì, la battuta è carina, ma dipingere Salvini così non fa altro che aumentare la sua popolarità presso gli "inascoltati", che sono quella categoria in cui maggiormente alberga l'astensione e che possono contribuire a  spostare il risultato politico.
Leggo i titoli dei giornali oggi e a sinistra sono tutti tesi a criminalizzarlo o a tentare di ridicolizzarlo, senza capire che in fin dei conti il messaggio che arriva a tutti quelli - e sono tanti - che hanno uno spacciatore sotto casa è: "Salvini si interessa di noi, gli altri come al solito difendono i delinquenti".
La signora che ha fatto la spia a Salvini come è ovvio nel frattempo  si è trovata l'auto danneggiata. Di lei non frega niente a nessuno.








						Il tunisino del citofono vuole fare causa a Matteo Salvini
					

È diventata un caso  la diretta Facebook durante la quale Matteo Salvini ha citofonato a casa di un tunisino, nel quartiere Pilastro a Bologna, chiede...




					www.iltempo.it
				



Far fare la figura del martire a Salvini attiva un processo di identificazione in tutti quelli che ritengono di essere vittime e ignorate.
Nulla è casuale. Più a sinistra gli daranno del coglione, più raccoglierà popolarità.
Nel frattempo a destra si spara sulla Croce Rossa, con il solito Mattia e la sua risposta allucinante alla domanda "cosa ne pensa della prescrizione".
Consiglio il video. Ah, per me la risposta gliel'hanno pure suggerita, come faceva Boncompagni con Ambra.
Ad Maiora (ma non ci spero più, ormai).


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, la battuta è carina, ma dipingere Salvini così non fa altro che aumentare la sua popolarità presso gli "inascoltati", che sono quella categoria in cui maggiormente alberga l'astensione e che possono contribuire a  spostare il risultato politico.
> Leggo i titoli dei giornali oggi e a sinistra sono tutti tesi a criminalizzarlo o a tentare di ridicolizzarlo, senza capire che in fin dei conti il messaggio che arriva a tutti quelli - e sono tanti - che hanno uno spacciatore sotto casa è: "Salvini si interessa di noi, gli altri come al solito difendono i delinquenti".
> La signora che ha fatto la spia a Salvini come è ovvio nel frattempo  si è trovata l'auto danneggiata. Di lei non frega niente a nessuno.
> 
> ...


Siamo al surreale. Che Salvini abbia fatto un gesto da coglione è oggettivo.
Io mi sarei vergognato e quindi non l'avrei fatto. Ma penso che il 99,99% nella posizione del nostro non si sarebbe esposto ad una pantomima del genere. Ma quando uno cià la faccia come il culo....
La delatrice....possibile che nessuno dello staff del capitano abbia capito che l'avrebbero esposta alle ritorsioni che poi sono avvenute? Chi le paga i danni, Salvini?
Una speculazione così becera per avvalorare un'immagine di se ,così come la si vuol fare passare, non è che la conferma che la propaganda monocorde è indirizzata ad una platea ignorante e dai bassi istinti; cosa che l'elettorato della lega nella maggioranza non penso sia, a questo livello.
Ma si dimentica che Salvini fino all'altro ieri era a capo di tutte le forze di polizia.....Forse che il tunisino si sia dato allo spaccio dopo la befana? Che ha fatto durante il proprio mandaton Salvini ? Perché non suonava i citofoni da ministro dell'interno?
Preso atto che anche in quella veste non  sia andato a suonare il campanello di qualche vero o presunto boss delle mafie ,tante, chissà perché (paura?) la sua ridicola esibizione non fa che confermare come sia facile essere forti coi deboli e deboli coi forti.
Comunque lo stucchevole cabaret finalizzato ad una campagna elettorale giudicata decisiva (non per il governo nazionale,eh!) ha fatto perdere la cautela ed il pudore che un personaggio di quella levatura dovrebbe avere , squalificando non solo se stesso, ma anche i propri elettori,dei quali se possibile dovrebbe essere migliore; ma anche tutti gli italiani: già sento i commenti dei francesi, Tedeschi, inglesi ecc. Già mi vedo la copertina del Der Spiegel... probabilmente sarà la stessa vignetta che ho postato sopra. Siamo passati dal dramma della pistola nel piatto degli spaghetti alla commedia da avanspettacolo di Pierino va'in città...Una questione di dignità!


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2020)

La droga fa male!


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Siamo al surreale. Che Salvini abbia fatto un gesto da coglione è oggettivo.
> Io mi sarei vergognato e quindi non l'avrei fatto. Ma penso che il 99,99% nella posizione del nostro non si sarebbe esposto ad una pantomima del genere. Ma quando uno cià la faccia come il culo....
> La delatrice....possibile che nessuno dello staff del capitano abbia capito che l'avrebbero esposta alle ritorsioni che poi sono avvenute? Chi le paga i danni, Salvini?
> Una speculazione così becera per avvalorare un'immagine di se ,così come la si vuol fare passare, non è che la conferma che la propaganda monocorde è indirizzata ad una platea ignorante e dai bassi istinti; cosa che l'elettorato della lega nella maggioranza non penso sia, a questo livello.
> ...


Lui non voleva mica conquistare te...
Non ha alcuna intenzione né possibilità di catturare voti da chi lo osteggerebbe comunque, il suo target di riferimento non voterebbe mai centro sinistra.
E Der Spiegel è come dire L'Espresso.
Più accentui lo scontro e le differenze, più lui cresce.


----------



## stany (23 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lui non voleva mica conquistare te...
> Non ha alcuna intenzione né possibilità di catturare voti da chi lo osteggerebbe comunque, il suo target di riferimento non voterebbe mai centro sinistra.
> E Der Spiegel è come dire L'Espresso.


Sì vabbè ma non è mica la Padania il giornale dico, che fa la pubblicità al nostro paese....
Comunque

un c******* del genere che fa squalificare il mio paese sarebbe da mettere alla gogna.

Io ho sempre detto che l'avrei pure votato se avesse mantenuto le originarie posizioni "sovraniste" .... Ma un arruffapopolo del genere ha vita breve! Si sta scavando la fossa da solo. I colonnelli della lega lo faranno fuori.

Non posso credere che tutti quelli che votano lega siano al suo livello.
Oppure che la maggioranza di questo paese abbia una tale tasso di analfabetizzazione di ritorno .


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2020)

Comunque la canzone è questa 
"Strega"

Theodor Malkova

Robin Hood, deruba ricchi
Malibù, limone a spicchi
Si fanno le storie con quaranta fighe
Ma poi arrivo io quindi tu non ficchi
Dentro al gioco, chiappe strette
Amici rapper, solo marchette
Voglio vedere la vostra faccia sopra i pacchetti delle sigarette
Sì, li ho uccisi tutti quanti io
Sì, li ho uccisi, signor maresciallo
Gliel'ho servita come han fatto loro
Gliel'ho servita sopra a un piatto caldo
Testa alta quando ti parlo
Guardami in faccia quando ti parlo
Mi hanno sfidato, è stata una cazzata
Come quando scopi e ti togli il ritardo
Lei si chiama Gioia, ma beve poi ingoia
Balla mezza nuda, dopo te la da
Si chiama Gioia perchè fa la troia
Sì, per la gioia di mamma e papà
Questa frate non sa cosa dice
Porca troia, quanto cazzo chiacchera?
L'ho ammazzata, le ho strappato la borsa
C'ho rivestito la maschera

Vieni a vedere che bella la Luna da sopra i palazzi
Siamo la voce della libertà per questi ragazzi
Sono la strega che fa
Sono la strega che fa
Sono la strega che fa "Shu-shulala!"

Siamo le streghe libere di bere per tutta la noche (ya, ya)
Beviamo, cantiamo, corriamo, moriamo veloce (ya, ya)
Ci bruciano in piazza, ma tanto lo sai che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)

La gente che giudica, piccola
Dentro il cervello, frà, briciola
Rispondi a parole che bene assestate possono spezzare la loro mandibola
Ho fatto un'orgia frate dentro casa
Dentro casa, frate dentro casa
Ma a succhiarmi il cazzo non c'erano grupie ma metà della scena italiana (ya!)
Comandati, frate schiavizzati dagli apparecchi digitali
Medici privati costano troppo
Come cazzo faccio coi medicinali?
Fanculo lo stato, fanculo l'Italia
Fanculo ogni membro della polizia
Ci entro dentro con lo sguardo di mio padre che entra dentro una farmacia

Siamo le streghe libere di bere per tutta la noche (ya, ya)
Beviamo, cantiamo, corriamo, moriamo veloce (ya, ya)
Ci bruciano in piazza, ma tanto lo sai che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Siamo le streghe libere di bere per tutta la noche (ya, ya)
Beviamo, cantiamo, corriamo, moriamo veloce (ya, ya)
Ci bruciano in piazza, ma tanto lo sai che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)

Che resuscitiamo...




__





						Junior Cally - "Strega" testo | Lyrics at AZLyrics.com
					

Junior Cally "Strega": Theodor Malkova Robin Hood, deruba ricchi Malibù, limone a spicchi Si fanno le storie con quaranta...



					www.azlyrics.com


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2020)

L’Armando
Iatta tiro titta tiro
tattiro tiro ta

Era quasi verso sera,
sero dietro... stavo andando,
che si è aperta la portiera,
è caduto giù l'Armando.

Commissario, sì, l'Armando,
era proprio il mio gemello,
però ci volevo bene
come fosse mio fratello.

Stessa strada, stessa osteria,
stessa donna, una sola, la mia.
Ma che delitto di gelosia !?!
Io c'ho l'alibi: a quell'ora
sono quasi sempre via.

Era quasi verso sera,
sono dietro... stavo andando,
che si è aperta la portiera,
è caduto giù l'Armando.

Iatta tiro titta tiro
tattiro tiro ta

Commissario, sa, l'Armando
mi picchiava col martello,
mi picchiava qui sugli occhi
per sembrare lui il più bello.

Per far ridere gli amici,
mi buttava giù dal ponte,
ma per non bagnarmi tutto
mi buttava dov'è asciutto.

Ma che dice?!? che l'han trovato
denudato, senza scarpe, già sbarbato?!?
Öh! Ma che dice?!? che gli han trovato
un coltello con la lama di sei dita nel costato?!? Öh.

Commissario, 'sto coltello,
non lo nego, è roba mia,
ma c'ho l'alibi: a quell'ora
sono quasi sempre via.

Iatta tiro titta tiro
tattiro tiro ta

Sera quasi verso sera,
Sero dietro... stavo andando
che si è aperta la portiera,
ho cacciato giù... pardon:
è caduto giù l'Armando.

Iatta tiro titta tiro
tattiro tiro ta, uè!
(torna all'inizio)

*Note*
FO, Dario (1964). L'Armando. Musica di Enzo Jannacci.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

In effetti... Sembra una copia postmoderna e scritta male dell'Armando...


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

T'ho veduta, t'ho seguita
T'ho fermata, t'ho baciata
Eri piccola, piccola
Piccola così
M'hai guardato, hai taciuto
Ho pensato, beh, son piaciuto
Eri piccola, piccola
Piccola così
Poi
È nato il nostro folle amore
Che
Ripenso ancora con terrore
M'hai stregato, t'ho creduta
L'hai voluto, t'ho sposata
Eri piccola, piccola
Piccola così
T'ho viziata, coccolata
Pane burro e marmellata
Ma eri piccola, piccola
Piccola così
Che cretino sono stato
Anche il gatto m'hai venduto
Ma eri piccola, piccola
Piccola così
Tu, fumavi mille sigarette,
Io, facevo il grano col tresette
Poi un giorno m'hai piantato
Per un tipo svaporato
T'ho cercata, t'ho scovata,
L'ho guardato, s'è squagliato
Quattro schiaffi t'ho servito
Tu mi hai detto, "Disgraziato"
La pistola m'hai puntato
Ed un colpo m'hai sparato
Ah si? Avanti spara
E spara, e spara
E pensare che eri piccola
Ma piccola
Tanto piccola
Così


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

TESTO DELLA CANZONE
Mi dicevano gli amici
apri gli occhi
quella donna
non ti sposa per amore
finge un bene che non prova
pensa solo a sistemarsi
mi dicevano gli amici
Io con loro mi arrabbiavo
tutti porci li chiamavo e
come no
voi parlate per invidia
non vedete che è sincera e
anche se
anche se lei
mi sposasse per i soldi
cosa importa a voi?
ma cosa avete dentro al cuore?
begli amici mi ritrovo
voi parla te e non capite
non mi importa del suo amore
a me basta che rimanga
una vita insieme a me
io l'amo tanto
e l'amerò
Le piacevano i gioielli
le pelliccie di visone
le piacevano i regali
alla lunga i suoi capricci
mi asciugavano le tasche
e rimasi senza soldi
lei mi dice cos'aspetti
vuoi mandarmi sulla strada?
pensa un pò...
l'uomo furbo rischia grosso
tenta un colpo e gli va bene
ma però...
mi andò male il colpo gobbo
una ruota in curva
mi scoppiò...
e mentre
mi portavan via
c'era un uomo alle sue spalle
si faceva accompagnare
mentre
mi portavan via
io guardavo le sue mani
che stringevano altre mani
ed al mio pianto
non si voltò
Stare dentro è un inferno...
uno pensa a tante cose
mi prudevano le mani
ma il mio cuore traboccava
di un amore senza fine
la volevo perdonare
finalmente sono fuori
lei mi dice
delinquente
proprio a me...
lì per lì non ci ho più visto
l'ho afferrata
per la gola e sempre più
la stringevo forte e gli occhi suoi
sembravano
più grandi
e mentre
mi portavan via
eran bianche le sue mani
era fredda la sua pelle
io guardavo e non capivo
e mentre mi portavan via
eran mani le sue bianche
era pelle la sua fredda
c'era il treno sulla nebbia
e mentre mi portavan via
c'era nebbia sulla fredda
era treno la sua bianca
la maestra mi picchiava
e mentre mi portavan via
mi picchiava la maestra
treno pelle bianca nebbia
la maestra sulla tresca
e mentre mi portavan bianca...
e mentre mi portavan via
era pazza la maestra
mi picchiavano i fratelli
mentre mi portavan via...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti... Sembra una copia postmoderna e scritta male dell'Armando...


La qualità è fondamentale nelle opere artistiche o che ambiscono a esserlo.
Resta che a me sembra... Tanto rumore per nulla.


----------



## danny (23 Gennaio 2020)

E non ho citato Murder ballads di Nick Cave...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E non ho citato Murder ballads di Nick Cave...


Meglio restare nel repertorio italiano, altrimenti troviamo di tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2020)

*Lella*

Te la ricordi Lella quella ricca
La moje de Proietti er cravattaro
Quello che cia' er negozio su ar Tritone
Te la ricordi te l'ho fatta vede
Quattr'anni fa e nun volevi crede
Che 'nsieme a lei ce stavo proprio io
Te la ricordi poi ch'era sparita
E che la gente e che la polizia
S'era creduta ch'era annata via
Co' uno co' più sordi der marito...
E te lo vojo di' che so' stato io
E so' quattr'anni che me tengo 'sto segreto
E Te lo vojo di' ma nun lo fa sape'
Nun lo di' a nessuno tiettelo pe' te
Je piaceva anna' ar mare quann'è inverno
Fa' l'amore cor freddo che faceva
Però le carze nun se le tojeva
A la fiumara 'ndo ce sta er baretto
Tra le reti e le barche abbandonate
Cor cielo griggio a facce su da tetto
Na matina ch'era l'urtimo dell'anno
Me dice co' la faccia indifferente:
Me so stufata nun ne famo gnente
E tireme su la lampo der vestito...
E te lo vojo di' che so' stato io
E so' quattr'anni che me tengo 'sto segreto
E te lo vojo di' ma nun lo fa sape'
Nun lo di' a nessuno tiettelo pe' te
Tu nun ce crederai nun ciò più visto
L'ho presa ar collo e nun me so' fermato
Che quann'è annata a tera senza fiato...
Ner cielo da 'no squarcio er sole è uscito
E io la sotterravo co' 'ste mano
Attento a nun sporcamme sur vestito.
Me ne so' annato senza guarda' 'ndietro
Nun ciò rimorsi e mo' ce torno pure
Ma nun ce penso a chi ce sta la' sotto...
Io ce ritorno solo a guarda' er mare...
E te lo vojo di' che so' stato io
E so' quattr'anni che me tengo 'sto segreto
E te lo vojo di' ma nun lo fa sape'
Nun lo di' a nessuno tiettelo pe' te?


_Credits
Writer(s): EDMONDO GIULIANI, EDOARDO DE ANGELIS, PALLI STELIO GICCA
Lyrics powered by www.musixmatch.com






_


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Ma sì, maledetto petulante mondo social...
Potremmo andare avanti all'infinito a cercare testi del passato intrisi di concetti che cantati da un tizio con la maschera e portati a Sanremo scandalizzerebbero una certa parte del pubblico.
Però lo scandalo in fin dei conti piace, attira l'attenzione e questo, diciamocelo, è uno scandaletto, un po' come la Bertè col pancione finto o la tetta di Patsy Kensit o il culo nudo mostrato al pubblico dei Bad Manners.
Ci si ricama un po' sopra, qualche blogger ci fa l'articoletto per i followers simpatizzanti e adoranti, qualche polemica giusto per aumentare i click e poi via, dimenticato tutto, a cercare nuovi argomenti su cui discutere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

Mi è venuto il dubbio che questi testi dei trap facciano tanto scandalo perché sono veri. Mettono le giovani di fronte alla realtà del pensiero di tanti uomini e sono forse più efficaci delle raccomandazioni delle nonne che dicevano che “gli uomini vogliono una cosa sola”.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi è venuto il dubbio che questi testi dei trap facciano tanto scandalo perché sono veri. Mettono le giovani di fronte alla realtà del pensiero di tanti uomini e sono forse più efficaci delle raccomandazioni delle nonne che dicevano che “gli uomini vogliono una cosa sola”.


E perché piacciono alle ragazzine?
Prendi per esempio questa:

FEDEZ Si muovono le...

Baby vai vai faccio muovere le teste
Dove cazzo vai? Quì non entrano le cesse
Vedo il via vai quì si muovono le tette
Come con il testman, come con il testman
Siete troie, troie non fate le modeste
Guarda come cazzo sono vestite queste
Si muovono le teste, si muovono le tette
Riconosco una bitcha, già da come si veste
Duecento troie si presentano
Ma dopo due minuti i nomi me li dimentico
Non sanno mai in che letto si addormentano
E non è certo colpa della gente che frequentano
‘Sti genitori si lamentano
La mandi in giro vestita da troia poi piangi se la violentano
Ma i genitori certe cose non le sentono
Sono troie e se non lo sono poi lo diventano
Io non parlo con ‘ste babbe
Il tuo tipo le prende, più di un cellulare con cinque tacche
Che quando andava al minibasket
La mia gente lo aspettava fuori per fargli le scarpe


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

O Marracash: 
"
La mia ex era una troia ma se ci penso essere troia non era il peggior difetto,
Se me l'avesse detto io almeno l'avrei pagata chissà perché ha scelto di recitare "l'innamorata"
Certe si fanno pagare, altre invece la danno
Le prime sono puttane le altre che scusa hanno
Troie da strada, troie da lap dance nei locali, troie nei club chic, troie in tv, troie presidenziali
Alcune passano attraverso tutte queste fasi
Vogliono sistemarsi intorno ai 25 anni
Fingono storie, fingono orgasmi
Ma in fondo, fra, al mondo ognuno conbatte con le armi che ha"


----------



## Vera (24 Gennaio 2020)

I testi crudi ci sono sempre stati, certo, niente di nuovo. Sto tizio, a parte che sembra abbia ingoiato l'autotune, ad una dodicenne non lo farei ascoltare.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

Intanto non è detto che le troie non siano le altre e non sia consolatorio pensare che quelle tanto ricercate siano in realtà disprezzate dai ragazzi.
Mi ripeto non è un messaggio diverso da quello delle nostre nonne.
”Gli uomini vogliono una cosa sola”, “Non credere che gli uomini apprezzino davvero quelle lì, poi non le sposano”, “Quelle vestite da troie si definiscono da sole”.
Le nuove generazioni cercano sempre di distinguersi dalla generazione precedente e se la generazione delle mamme si voleva distaccare dalle loro madri o dalle nonne che le avevano cresciute, vivendo un sesso più libero e mostrando una sessualità più esplicita (facendo proprio e normale un abbigliamento esterno e intimo che prima era delle “poco di buono”) le adolescenti possono benissimo oscillare tra imitare i modelli adulti (vedi madri e modelli dei media) e cercare di capire come funzionano i rapporti tra i sessi e apprezzare chi spiega, anche con un linguaggio volgare e per questo ribelle e provocatorio, in modo paradossale la morale delle nonne.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> I testi crudi ci sono sempre stati, certo, niente di nuovo. Sto tizio, a parte che sembra abbia ingoiato l'autotune, ad una dodicenne non lo farei ascoltare.


E' proprio conosciuto in quella fascia d'età.
Io provo anche a mettere Patty Smith o Tori Amos (ma pure i Kaleo per dire) o a discutere di Nick Cave ma non raccolgo interesse.
Per ora. Non parliamo del rock o dei tuoi amati Afterhours.
L'autotune è una iattura della musica attuale, nella pratica ormai lo usa qualsiasi cantante.
Solo che i rapper stonano apposta (credo e spero) per aumentarne l'effetto, che è terrificante.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> O Marracash:
> "
> La mia ex era una troia ma se ci penso essere troia non era il peggior difetto,
> Se me l'avesse detto io almeno l'avrei pagata chissà perché ha scelto di recitare "l'innamorata"
> ...


Ecco cosa c’è di diverso dalle considerazioni della nonna?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' proprio conosciuto in quella fascia d'età.
> Io provo anche a mettere Patty Smith o Tori Amos (ma pure i Kaleo per dire) o a parlare di Nick Cave ma non raccolgo interesse.
> Per ora. Non parliamo del rock o dei tuoi amati Afterhours.
> L'autotune è una iattura della musica attuale, nella pratica ormai lo usa qualsiasi cantante.
> Solo che i rapper stonano apposta (credo e spero) per aumentarne l'effetto, che è terrificante.


Possibile che i genitori non capiscano che i figli si devono distaccare e che per loro Patty Smith è noiosa come Nunzio Gallo?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

Poi ci sono adolescenti così oltre che si buttano sui neo melodici che ci fanno orrore.
Li abbiamo annegati nel cinismo!


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Possibile che i genitori non capiscano che i figli si devono distaccare e che per loro Patty Smith è noiosa come Nunzio Gallo?


Lo capisco benissimo, ma aprirsi alla vastità dei generi - anche quelli noiosi - accresce la cultura generale.
E un genitore ha il dovere di rendersi anche noioso. 
Altrimenti anche a scuola si leggerebbe il Diario di Una Schiappa.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi ci sono adolescenti così oltre che si buttano sui neo melodici che ci fanno orrore.
> Li abbiamo annegati nel cinismo!


Mia figlia conosce e ascolta pure quelli. Questa la sa a memoria. A me diverte, anche se è una canzone banalissima.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Lo capisco benissimo, ma aprirsi alla vastità dei generi - anche quelli noiosi - accresce la cultura generale.
> E un genitore ha il dovere di rendersi anche noioso.
> Altrimenti anche a scuola si leggerebbe il Diario di Una Schiappa.


Ma ognuno svolge la sua parte.
Un adolescente non è un adulto, vive in una fase di passaggio in cui deve individuarsi in opposizione ai genitori e alla loro cultura che rifiuta in toto proprio perché ogni genitore era un dio fino a pochi mesi prima. Il patrimonio culturale verrà recuperato dopo.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto non è detto che le troie non siano le altre e non sia consolatorio pensare che quelle tanto ricercate siano in realtà disprezzate dai ragazzi.
> Mi ripeto non è un messaggio diverso da quello delle nostre nonne.
> ”Gli uomini vogliono una cosa sola”, “Non credere che gli uomini apprezzino davvero quelle lì, poi non le sposano”, “Quelle vestite da troie si definiscono da sole”.
> Le nuove generazioni cercano sempre di distinguersi dalla generazione precedente e se la generazione delle mamme si voleva distaccare dalle loro madri o dalle nonne che le avevano cresciute, vivendo un sesso più libero e mostrando una sessualità più esplicita (facendo proprio e normale un abbigliamento esterno e intimo che prima era delle “poco di buono”) le adolescenti possono benissimo oscillare tra imitare i modelli adulti (vedi madri e modelli dei media) e cercare di capire come funzionano i rapporti tra i sessi e apprezzare chi spiega, anche con un linguaggio volgare e per questo ribelle e provocatorio, in modo paradossale la morale delle nonne.


Quei rapper piacciono perché non usano figure retoriche, sofismi, analisi intellettuali proprie del mondo adulto, non fanno la morale,  sono diretti, raccontano di un mondo spietato e duro che è quello che si immaginano i ragazzi delle medie e che spesso vivono.
Nel momento più fragile della loro vita trovano nei testi un mondo a tinte forti ma ben delineate, dove se una si comporta così è una troia e quell'altro è un criminale, dove tu che sei nato in un quartiere orrendo con i genitori umiliati da tutti puoi crescere, rinascere, diventare importante, ricco.
Danno voce al bisogno dell'adolescente di essere riconosciuto come tale insieme al suo mondo, di poter emergere e di non venire schiacciato allo stesso tempo.
Gli adulti si scandalizzano perché continuano a voler proteggere i loro figli come se fossero ancora bambini, sperando di escluderli da una vita che a loro è già caduta addosso, dove magari hanno vissuto le stesse esperienze descritte nelle canzoni ma non osano confessarlo.
Probabilmente anche questa musica è un grande imbroglio, però arriva alla testa e al cuore degli adolescenti più di ogni altra, un po' come faceva Vasco 30 anni fa (non più ora), quando descriveva il mondo dei locali, la gente e il modo di pensare di chi li frequentava senza troppi giri di parole e tu ti riconoscevi, vedevi Alfredo, il nero, la troia, il drogato, la strega, Susanna, la secchiona che si masturbava nella stanza, quella con le calze nere che non ti faceva impazzire, e te le trovavi lì, vere, perché erano più credibili di quelle con "la maglietta fina che ti immaginavi tutto".


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma ognuno svolge la sua parte.
> Un adolescente non è un adulto, vive in una fase di passaggio in cui deve individuarsi in opposizione ai genitori e alla loro cultura che rifiuta in toto proprio perché ogni genitore era un dio fino a pochi mesi prima. Il patrimonio culturale verrà recuperato dopo.


Ma certo, lo so benissimo.
Ricordo cosa mi faceva ascoltare mio padre a 13 anni.
E so che l'ho ritrovato alla grande dopo.
D'altronde, anche mia figlia mi insegna qualcosa.
La conoscenza del rap mi arriva tramite lei.
Certi me li ha fatti ascoltare.
E io adoro Paky con Rozzi. Per dire.
Sarò uno dei pochi della mia età - temo - a non passare il tempo a rimpiangere i Cure.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma certo, lo so benissimo.
> Ricordo cosa mi faceva ascoltare mio padre a 13 anni.
> E so che l'ho ritrovato alla grande dopo.
> D'altronde, anche mia figlia mi insegna qualcosa.
> ...


Poi se non apprezzi magari tua figlia è più contenta.
Perfino io volevo scandalizzare!


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poi se non apprezzi magari tua figlia è più contenta.
> Perfino io volevo scandalizzare!


Io no.
L'ultima cosa che mi veniva in mente.
Cercavo i miei spazi, nient'altro.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Questa ha un testo secondo me intenso nella sua crudezza.
"
Rozzi, sì, giro a Rozzi
No, non mi muovi fra' da Rozzi, sì giro a Rozzi
Io qua ci muoio, frate' a Rozzi, sì muoio a Rozzi
Si apre il fuoco, frate' a Rozzi, sì frate', a Rozzi
Io qua ci muoio, whoa
Rozzi, sì frate', a Rozzi (ehi)
Tu per la coca hai fatto i fossi
C'hai i fossi in faccia
Arrivo calmo sopra un Lambo
Sì sopra un lambo
I miei fratelli come il vento su un SH, yah yah
Dammi, si, un kilo, G me lo imbosco
Passo davanti alla guardia
Faccio si un tiro, vedo confuso
Di tutto non mi importa nada
Pippati il filo del tuo discorso
Giuro parlare mi annoia
Nella tua zona, zio sei un intruso
Co' na spia, no, no hablo neanche, yah
"Paky" lei urla "Paky"
Le dico chiudi il cesso in strada non duri nada
Ti trovo freddo al gelo in piazza, sì, come in spiaggia
Mi trovi rilassato in zona sopra una ruota
Ho il tuo orologio in tasca
Rozzi, sì, giro a Rozzi
No, non mi muovi fra' da Rozzi, sì giro a Rozzi
Io qua ci muoio, frate' a Rozzi, sì muoio a Rozzi
Si apre il fuoco, frate' a Rozzi, sì frate', a Rozzi
Io qua ci muoio, whoa
Whoa yah
A Rozzano ci chiamiamo ammò (ammò)
Whoa yah
Perché amore è quello che ci lega (sì)
Whoa yah
Mio fratello piglierebbe un colpo
Whoa yah
Tu e tuoi vi schifate a vicenda, yah
Hombre me entiende
Chico hai capito con chi tu stai hablando? yah
Sono al comando
Mio fra fa palline in una casa d'amianto, yah
Alza quel ferro di plastica Rambo
Mi spari? Mi spari? Si sparami l'acqua
Ci sciacquo la wallera
Scopo sei pute in un letto a una piazza, yah, yah
Entro da Gino, yah
Esco più fresco di prima (eh)
Niente scontrino
Prova a farlo gli treman le dita
Mo sento un innoo?
Nel mio rione ormai urlano "Paky" ("Paky")
Nel tuo senti nih-noh
È tuo padre che avrà parcheggiato
Rozzi, sì, giro a Rozzi
No, non mi muovi fra' da Rozzi, sì giro a Rozzi
Io qua ci muoio, frate' a Rozzi, sì muoio a Rozzi
Si apre il fuoco, frate' a Rozzi, sì frate', a Rozzi
Io qua ci muoio, whoa


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questa ha un testo secondo me intenso nella sua crudezza.
> "
> Rozzi, sì, giro a Rozzi
> No, non mi muovi fra' da Rozzi, sì giro a Rozzi
> ...


Linguaggio da hinterland.


----------



## Vera (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' proprio conosciuto in quella fascia d'età.
> Io provo anche a mettere Patty Smith o Tori Amos (ma pure i Kaleo per dire) o a discutere di Nick Cave ma non raccolgo interesse.
> Per ora. Non parliamo del rock o dei tuoi amati Afterhours.
> L'autotune è una iattura della musica attuale, nella pratica ormai lo usa qualsiasi cantante.
> Solo che i rapper stonano apposta (credo e spero) per aumentarne l'effetto, che è terrificante.


Non capisco perché ci si preoccupi di non far vedere un film vietato ai minori di 14 anni e non di non far guardare un video musicale su YouTube. 
Non mi ritengo assolutamente bigotta e sono dell'idea che i ragazzi, ma anche i bambini,  è bene affrontino certi argomenti. L'importante è che siano affrontati con una modalità consone alla loro età.


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> ma nessuno vuole andare alle elezioni e perdere la sicurezza di uno stipendio ancora sicuro per tre anni.
> Anche le opposizioni


le opposizioni se sanno (e lo sanno, come lo sappiamo io e te) che in parlamento ci tornano tutti e pure raddoppiati, del voto non hanno paura.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non capisco perché ci si preoccupi di non far vedere un film vietato ai minori di 14 anni e non di non far guardare un video musicale su YouTube.
> Non mi ritengo assolutamente bigotta e sono dell'idea che i ragazzi, ma anche i bambini,  è bene affrontino certi argomenti. L'importante è che siano affrontati con una modalità consone alla loro età.


Io a 12 anni non mi preoccupavo di quello che mi proibivano i miei genitori.
Come tutti, facevo le cose di nascosto.
E io non ero quasi mai solo in casa.
Le cose a cui non riuscivo ad accedere io, per questo, le potevo trovare condivise da compagni ed amici.
Quello che possiamo fare noi genitori è indicare anche altre strade oltre a quelle che da soli, naturalmente e senza sforzo, loro troveranno.
Modelli alternativi ai quali, prima o poi, torneranno.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Linguaggio da hinterland.


Assolutamente sì.


----------



## danny (24 Gennaio 2020)

... dopodiché mia figlia canta anche Judy Garland e Amy Lee...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> ... dopodiché mia figlia canta anche Judy Garland e Amy Lee...


Va be’ ma tua figlia canta, non è che canticchia con le amiche.


----------



## ologramma (24 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le opposizioni se sanno (e lo sanno, come lo sappiamo io e te) che in parlamento ci tornano tutti e pure raddoppiati, del voto non hanno paura.


ecco perchè preferivo prima quando si faceva la campagna per il candidato  e non quello scritto dalla direzione del partito.
Potrebbe sembrare eguale ma sul posto ci andava comunque lui , non come adesso vedi qualcuno che parla e agli altri tocca ascoltare tutto e poi dire la sua e cosa pensate che dice ?
Che schifo


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco perchè preferivo prima quando si faceva la campagna per il candidato  e non quello scritto dalla direzione del partito.
> Potrebbe sembrare eguale ma sul posto ci andava comunque lui , non come adesso vedi qualcuno che parla e agli altri tocca ascoltare tutto e poi dire la sua e cosa pensate che dice ?
> Che schifo


qualsiasi sistema è marcio se sono marce le persone.   con le preferenze, c'erano i baroni del voto, che dovevi sempre candidare anche se palesemente non capivano na sega di nulla manco a disegnargliela in faccia.   esempio classico Ciriaco De Mita, che infatti è tuttora sindaco del suo paesello.


----------



## ologramma (24 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> qualsiasi sistema è marcio se sono marce le persone.   con le preferenze, c'erano i baroni del voto, che dovevi sempre candidare anche se palesemente non capivano na sega di nulla manco a disegnargliela in faccia.   esempio classico Ciriaco De Mita, che infatti è tuttora sindaco del suo paesello.


e aveva la casa scontata ( credo ) a Roma come il signor D'alema per non dire di altri.
Sai ho una certa età e potrei raccontare di tanti intrallazzi politici  visti e conosciuti , ecco perchè io metterei che chi è eletto nel parlmamento non puo essere concorrente nelle elezioni comunali e regionali , e se fosse così si dovrebbe dimettere  ma li vedi i signori e signore paracule che si dimettono seduta stante .
Il *sordo* fa gola a tutti/e  e vale sempre il detto : é meglio il certo che l'incerto
Togliere anche quelle brutte candidature in tanti collegi dicono che siano per traino dei voti , vedi silvio e altri, hanno solo paura di non essere votati .
é e rimane uno schifo


----------



## stany (24 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> le opposizioni se sanno (e lo sanno, come lo sappiamo io e te) che in parlamento ci tornano tutti e pure raddoppiati, del voto non hanno paura.


Intanto se mettono il quorum al 5% ce ne sono parecchi che possono non entrare ; sicuramente Renzi e calenda  non sono interessati alle scommesse; come anche quelli del gruppo misto, sono usciti dal movimento 5 stelle alcuni ,però sostengono il governo.Poi con qualunque sistema elettorale sono
sempre rientrati i Big , i peones difficilmente. E poi mi sembra che devono ridurre il numero dei parlamentari.


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Intanto se mettono il quorum al 5% ce ne sono parecchi che possono non entrare ; sicuramente Renzi e calenda  non sono interessati alle scommesse; come anche quelli del gruppo misto, sono usciti dal movimento 5 stelle alcuni ,però sostengono il governo.Poi con qualunque sistema elettorale sono
> sempre rientrati i Big , i peones difficilmente. E poi mi sembra che devono ridurre il numero dei parlamentari.


alla riduzione del numero dei parlamentari credo forse solo quando lo vedrò.

il vantaggio di un PD ed in misura minore di un Renzi è che ai trombati dal voto, in genere riescono a trovare una poltroncina minore in comune, in una municipalizzata, in regione o in qualche ente, specie quelli dichiarati inutili ma che non vengono mai davvero aboliti


----------



## stany (24 Gennaio 2020)

C'è un criterio semplicissimo che i politici non hanno mai voluto accettare ed è questo: 
se in un  determinato collegio ad esempio ci sono disponibili 10 senatori e 8 deputati o viceversa.... In relazione al 100% dei voti potenziali da esprimersi dagli aventi diritto ;  e se sono  200.000 disponibili, ma se  invece si recano alle urne soltanto centomila persone (ricordo che l'astensione nel 2018 fu del 37%), si riduce proporzionalmente il numero dei seggi disponibili ottenuti in relazione a quella votazione.  
Quindi anziché 10 e 8 verranno eletti nell'esempio fatto :  5 e 4. 
Il  criterio di assegnazione sarà sempre quello originario relativo al 100% dei voti potenziali, rapportato però alla percentuale di votanti che effettivamente si sono espressi.
Così il rapporto tra rappresentanti e votanti sarà coerente e spingerà sia che si astiene ad interessarsi maggiormente, sia  il politico ,nel proprio collegio ,a far sì che vi sia meno astensione,presenziando sul territorio tutto l'anno e non facendosi vedere solo nei 10 giorni della campagna elettorale. 
Così non servirebbe  nemmeno una legge per la riduzione dei parlamentari. E la rappresentanza parlamentare sarebbe proporzionale all'interesse espresso dai cittadini.Perché ci devomo sempre essere 900 deputati e senatori se vanno a votare soltanto il 50% delle persone? 

Mi è venuto tutto sottolineato??!!


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> C'è c'è una legge semplicissima che i politici non hanno mai voluto accettare ed è questa;
> Sonose non determinato collegio d'esempio ci sono disponibili 10 senatori e 8 deputati o viceversa.... In relazione al 100% dei voti dei votanti, ad esempio se o voti nel collegio  sono 200.000 disponibili, ed invece si recano alle urne soltanto centomila persone (ricordo che l'astensione nel 2018 fu del 37%), si riduce proporzionalmente il numero dei seggi disponibili. Quindi anziché 10 e 8 verranno eletti nell'esempio fatto 5 e 4.
> Il il criterio di assegnazione sarà sempre quello originario relativo al 100% dei voti, rapportato alla percentuale di votanti che effettivamente si sono espressi.
> Così così rapporto tra rappresentanti e votanti sarà coerente e spingerà sia che si astiene ad interessarsi maggiormente, sì il politico è proprio collegio a far sì che vi sia meno astensione,presenziando sul territorio tutto l'anno e non facendosi vedere solo nei 10 giorni della campagna elettorale.


tu vuoi fare un lavoro simile alla composzione della Camera negli USA: ricordati però che il numero dei componenti delle camere in Italia è fissato in Costituzione.  devi cambiare se non cancellare quegli articoli per fare quello che proponi


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> C'è un criterio semplicissimo che i politici non hanno mai voluto accettare ed è questo:
> se in un  determinato collegio ad esempio ci sono disponibili 10 senatori e 8 deputati o viceversa.... In relazione al 100% dei voti potenziali da esprimersi dagli aventi diritto ;  e se sono  200.000 disponibili, ma se  invece si recano alle urne soltanto centomila persone (ricordo che l'astensione nel 2018 fu del 37%), si riduce proporzionalmente il numero dei seggi disponibili ottenuti in relazione a quella votazione.
> Quindi anziché 10 e 8 verranno eletti nell'esempio fatto :  5 e 4.
> Il  criterio di assegnazione sarà sempre quello originario relativo al 100% dei voti potenziali, rapportato però alla percentuale di votanti che effettivamente si sono espressi.
> ...


Credo che piaccia troppo l’astensione, consente di dire che sono tutti delle merde.

Riuscire a mantenere I.T. questa discussione è impossibile.


----------



## stany (24 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tu vuoi fare un lavoro simile alla composzione della Camera negli USA: ricordati però che il numero dei componenti delle camere in Italia è fissato in Costituzione.  devi cambiare se non cancellare quegli articoli per fare quello che proponi


Infatti nessuno ,nemmeno il mv5s, spinge per questa opzione ; intanto per  la riduzione dei parlamentari basta la maggioranza parlamentare ed un referendum (cui dovremo sottoporci) senza quorum ,per modificare gli art. 56 e 57 . Solo che dire che 600 siano meglio di 945 è riduttivo. Col sistema del numero di "posti" proporzionale al numero dei voti ci sarebbe maggiore competizione politica  e più  coinvolgimento dei cittadini ,che vedrebbero il loro rappresentante del territorio più presente ed interessato , magari facendo gli "straordinari" il sabato girando per i mercati rionali , non solo quando c'è la campagna elettorale.​


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2020)

come detto, non bastano solo quei 2 articoli, devi riformare praticamente tutto l'impianto elettivo delle camere.   un lavoro che richiede una legislatura lunga e stabile con una maggioranza coesa e definita.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti nessuno ,nemmeno il mv5s, spinge per questa opzione ; intanto per  la riduzione dei parlamentari basta la maggioranza parlamentare ed un referendum (cui dovremo sottoporci) senza quorum ,per modificare gli art. 56 e 57 . Solo che dire che 600 siano meglio di 945 è riduttivo. Col sistema del numero di "posti" proporzionale al numero dei voti ci sarebbe maggiore competizione politica  e più  coinvolgimento dei cittadini ,che vedrebbero il loro rappresentante del territorio più presente ed interessato , magari facendo gli "straordinari" il sabato girando per i mercati rionali , non solo quando c'è la campagna elettorale.​


Tu hai provato a fare campagna elettorale?
Io sì. Ti vengono a chiedere di fare sfrattare il vicino che cucina con troppa cipolla e il problemi più pressanti sembrano le cacche dei cani. Sembra che sarebbero tutti contenti se GLI ALTRI stessero chiusi in casa.


----------



## ologramma (24 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Intanto se mettono il quorum al 5% ce ne sono parecchi che possono non entrare ; sicuramente Renzi e calenda  non sono interessati alle scommesse; come anche quelli del gruppo misto, sono usciti dal movimento 5 stelle alcuni ,però sostengono il governo.Poi con qualunque sistema elettorale sono
> sempre rientrati i Big , i peones difficilmente. E poi mi sembra che devono ridurre il numero dei parlamentari.


hai visto cosa ha deciso la consulta ? Ci sarà un referendum fra 60 0 90 giorni credo per evitare il taglio dei parlamentari, che ipocriti  e non li mandiamo via  chi li schioda più , hai visto che in sicilia ,con il record di bilancio negativo ,si taglieranno i vitalizi poco alla volta mi sembra di aver letto che non può funzionare cosi.
Sarebbe anche da togliere il cambio di casacca  , ricordo quando ero spostato a centro lo diceva il Berrlusca  mica lo scrivonop i giornali , ma la costituzione dice che cambiare idee e costituzionale .
A se ritornassero i padri fondatori vedendo sto casino non lo so se norme le avrebbero scritte così


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> hai visto cosa ha deciso la consulta ? Ci sarà un referendum fra 60 0 90 giorni credo per evitare il taglio dei parlamentari, che ipocriti  e non li mandiamo via  chi li schioda più , hai visto che in sicilia ,con il record di bilancio negativo ,si taglieranno i vitalizi poco alla volta mi sembra di aver letto che non può funzionare cosi.
> Sarebbe anche da togliere il cambio di casacca  , ricordo quando ero spostato a centro lo diceva il Berrlusca  mica lo scrivonop i giornali , ma la costituzione dice che cambiare idee e costituzionale .
> A se ritornassero i padri fondatori vedendo sto casino non lo so se norme le avrebbero scritte così


Non è previsto il vincolo di mandato che rende il parlamentare un esecutore e non un rappresentante dei cittadini.
Se non corrispondono alle tue idee non stanno rappresentando te, ma non è automatico che siano “venduti”.


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu hai provato a fare campagna elettorale?
> Io sì. Ti vengono a chiedere di fare sfrattare il vicino che cucina con troppa cipolla e il problemi più pressanti sembrano le cacche dei cani. Sembra che sarebbero tutti contenti se GLI ALTRI stessero chiusi in casa.


se ti candidi per la circoscrizione o per il comune, specie nelle realtà più piccole, alla gente interessa che le fogne non esplodano al primo acquazzone, che le sospensioni dell'auto non siano da rifare ogni anno per via delle buche e sì, che gli anziani possano passeggiare senza prendere allunghi perchè qualcuno lascia che Poldo la smolli in mezzo alla via.

salvare il mondo compete ad altre situazioni


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> se ti candidi per la circoscrizione o per il comune, specie nelle realtà più piccole, alla gente interessa che le fogne non esplodano al primo acquazzone, che le sospensioni dell'auto non siano da rifare ogni anno per via delle buche e sì, che gli anziani possano passeggiare senza prendere allunghi perchè qualcuno lascia che Poldo la smolli in mezzo alla via.
> 
> salvare il mondo compete ad altre situazioni


La buona amministrazione comprende anche la manutenzione delle strade e degli altri impianti. Però c’è ben più da fare.


----------



## stany (24 Gennaio 2020)

Pa


Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che piaccia troppo l’astensione, consente di dire che sono tutti delle merde.
> 
> Riuscire a mantenere I.T. questa discussione è impossibile.


Ritornando dall'ot. (non oltretomba ), siccome avevo colto delle "forzature" nel ricercare a tutti i costi della assonanze tra i testi di questi sciamannati e quelli dedicati ai quattordicenni di trenta / cinquanta anni fa, devo dire che non sono d'accordo!  Per prima cosa , a partire dalle tematiche esposte; negli esempi dei testi riportati si legge un nichilismo fine a se stesso, riferito all'ambito circoscritto del rapporto maschio  femmina nello stereotipo dei ruoli che vorrebbero riaffermare un maschilismo vecchio di settant'anni ,senza quell'ipocrisia che comunque identificava gli spazi di manovra riconosciuti a ciascun sesso nelle proprie competenze.

Oggi il femminismo evoluto pare essere sfociato in una parità dei sessi ,dove però il maschio usa gli stessi termini di considerazione del proprio bisnonno e la femmina reagisce coi medesimi atteggiamenti aggressivi ; salvo poi esser definita "troia" qualora legittimamente si sottragga alla "proprietà" del proprio ganzo.

Stante che questi pezzi di  "musica" siano destinati ad un certo tipo di adolescenti (prevalentemente quelli delle periferie disagiate) , né i testi, né tantomeno le sonorità possono essere messi a confronto con la musica cantautoriale degli anni sessanta/settanta; non per la qualità di entrambe che , evidentemente vedono vincere a mani basse quest'ultima, ma per il senso che danno ,di essere destinate come già ho detto, ad un mondo giovanile senza speranza,rinchiuso in sé stesso ,in cui pare siano archiviate le istanze sociali ed il dialogo tra i due universi, (maschile e femminile) nel quale trovare ,al rialzo, una nuova collocazione rivalutandone le funzionalità e gli spazi in vista del terzo millennio.Terzo millennio che vede appunto invece , l'involuzione di questa ricerca di valori, in favore invece di un disagio prevalentemente urbano lasciato solo a se stesso ,in un contesto post-industriale orfano delle strutture che in altri tempi potevano dare indirizzo culturale,politico e quindi esistenziale.

Sono quasi sempre testi e musiche basiche, essenziali a descrivere quella porzione di mondo  che esprimono; sono tristi come gli atteggiamenti omologati nelle altre periferie del pianeta. Fanno riflettere? Si, forse ,ma sui fallimenti della società che perpetua l'ennesima incapacità di integrare genti ed etnie; ieri erano i meridionali al Nord, le borgate  e le bidonville delle periferie romane, oggi gli immigrati , la disoccupazione giovanile, le periferie post industriali. 

Inoltre questi "rapper" pare non abbiano alcuna speranza nel miglioramento della società , se non della propria condizione, magari con una Ferrari , se arriva il successo.
Rappresentano una parte marginale del mondo giovanile; la parte più emarginata, meno colta. Non tutti i giovani son così! Anzi... Meno male che ci sono le sar,dine.....

Non trovo alcuna similitudine con un'infinità di artisti definiti "leggeri" o non impegnati; uno su tutti, il solito Battisti. Che diversità di astrazione, di proiezione, di analisi, di musicalità....

Per rimanere nel tema del rapporto uomo donna , del travaglio esistenziale , dei ruoli e dell'omologazione , piuttosto che di una ricerca interiore di risposte nella società,quella di ieri come quella di oggi, voglio ripostare (l'avevo messa ne "ditelo in musica) un pezzo di Battisti,forse tra i  meno conosciuti, che fa ben capire la differenza con il rap o trap (quest'ultimo forse come qualcuno diceva per lo stile provocatorio è simile al primo Vasco, in un paio dei suoi pezzi). 
Capisco che accosto due cose diverse nel genere ; anche due epoche diverse. Ma sono convinto che se la facessimo ascoltare ai tredicenni li aiuteremmo a riflettere.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Pa
> 
> 
> Ritornando dall'ot. (non oltretomba ), siccome avevo colto delle "forzature" nel ricercare a tutti i costi della assonanze tra i testi di questi sciamannati e quelli dedicati ai quattordicenni di trenta / cinquanta anni fa, devo dire che non sono d'accordo!  Per prima cosa , a partire dalle tematiche esposte; negli esempi dei testi riportati si legge un nichilismo fine a se stesso, riferito all'ambito circoscritto del rapporto maschio  femmina nello stereotipo dei ruoli che vorrebbero riaffermare un maschilismo vecchio di settant'anni ,senza quell'ipocrisia che comunque identificava gli spazi di manovra riconosciuti a ciascun sesso nelle proprie competenze.
> ...


Oh a me la trap fa cagare.
Dicevo solo che la interpretazione catastrofica dipende dalla distanza generazionale.
Più i genitori pretendono di occupare tutti gli spazi, più i ragazzi se ne trovano altri. 
Ci scandalizza il linguaggio? È quello che vogliono.
Non ci piace quel tipo di relazioni uomo-donna?
Ma tu scrivi su un forum diverso da quello in cui sto scrivendo io?
Qui ci sono i genitori di quegli adolescenti.


----------



## stany (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh a me la trap fa cagare.
> Dicevo solo che la interpretazione catastrofica dipende dalla distanza generazionale.
> Più i genitori pretendono di occupare tutti gli spazi, più i ragazzi se ne trovano altri.
> Ci scandalizza il linguaggio? È quello che vogliono.
> ...


esatto di quegli adolescenti ovvero di una parte degli adolescenti;  una parte minoritaria .
Gli adolescenti non sono nemmeno tutti uguali dipende da tante cose ,dalla cultura dalla formazione e provenienza della famiglia. Poi come tutti gli individui anche un adolescente è tante cose;  e quello ma anche altro.


----------



## perplesso (24 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La buona amministrazione comprende anche la manutenzione delle strade e degli altri impianti. Però c’è ben più da fare.


fai prima bene le cose di base.   il resto lo farai se ce n'è


----------



## stany (25 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> fai prima bene le cose di base.   il resto lo farai se ce n'è


Infatti.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Pa
> 
> 
> Ritornando dall'ot. (non oltretomba ), siccome avevo colto delle "forzature" nel ricercare a tutti i costi della assonanze tra i testi di questi sciamannati e quelli dedicati ai quattordicenni di trenta / cinquanta anni fa, devo dire che non sono d'accordo!  Per prima cosa , a partire dalle tematiche esposte; negli esempi dei testi riportati si legge un nichilismo fine a se stesso, riferito all'ambito circoscritto del rapporto maschio  femmina nello stereotipo dei ruoli che vorrebbero riaffermare un maschilismo vecchio di settant'anni ,senza quell'ipocrisia che comunque identificava gli spazi di manovra riconosciuti a ciascun sesso nelle proprie competenze.
> ...


Minkia.
A periferie disagiate mi è venuto un colpo.
'ndo cazzo abito? 
Ricordo un commento 20 anni fa a Radio Popolare su un festival rap di artisti italiani.
Dicevano che scimmiottavano i veri artisti americani però fuori contesto, perché da noi non c' era quel disagio nelle periferie, per cui risultavano ridicoli a copiare i veri disperati anericani.
È da un po' che non ascolto Radio Pop, ma sinceramente memore di quel commento non la rimpiango.
Il rap è un genere giovanile da almeno 30 anni.
È invecchiato con me.
Non mi fa impazzire, ma lo trovo comunque un'espressione genuina di una gioventù che vuole comunicare una sua identità specifica.
Ogni quartiere di Milano ha almeno un gruppo rap che racconta la realtà locale.
Sono stato - come fotografo - a diversi contest di freestyle in passato. 
Comunque richiedono una certa abilità.
Anche lì ci sono le schiappe e altri che ti lasciano a bocca aperta.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## stany (25 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Minkia.
> A periferie disagiate mi è venuto un colpo.
> 'ndo cazzo abito?
> Ricordo un commento 20 anni fa a Radio Popolare su un festival rap di artisti italiani.
> ...


Ah..ah...beh, come dici il genere nasce in quei contesti; ma è logico che in una metropoli vi sia più"varietà" di generi, e in un hinterland specificatamente sia più"specializzato" quello che racconta la quotidianità , come il neomelodico napoletano ,oppure andando indietro ,ci vedo un richiamo ai vecchi cantastorie.


----------



## stany (25 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


>


 A me il genere non è mai piaciuto,fin dagli esordi; a mio  figlio si, come a  quasi tutti i tredicenni di vent'anni fa 
Non disdegno tutto; tenendo conto che il testo per me passi in secondo piano se non mi avvolge subito la sonorità, alcuni brani mi piacciono.
Questo nella fattispecie agisce da stimolante intestinale, come diceva Brunetta


----------



## ologramma (25 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è previsto il vincolo di mandato che rende il parlamentare un esecutore e non un rappresentante dei cittadini.
> Se non corrispondono alle tue idee non stanno rappresentando te, ma non è automatico che siano “venduti”.


lo so ma è sempre uno schifo


----------



## stany (25 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è previsto il vincolo di mandato che rende il parlamentare un esecutore e non un rappresentante dei cittadini.
> Se non corrispondono alle tue idee non stanno rappresentando te, ma non è automatico che siano “venduti”.


Non è automatico ma sintomatico......
E parafrasando la situazione delle giovani attricette, vogliamo dire che quando uno si trasferisce da un partito ad un altro sottoscrive  un contratto insieme con chi lo accoglie nel  quale si dice che verrà  ricandidato alle future elezioni?
La costituzione prevede che non vi sia il vincolo di mandato ma questo permette il malaffare e la disinvoltura che abbiamo visto negli anni che ci hanno preceduto.
quando una maggioranza si regge su due voti è chiaro che come nel calciomercato si aprono le trattative, gli esempi sono molti certificati e sanzionati dalla magistratura; guarda caso quasi sempre messi in atto dalla medesima parte politica.
Fa riflettere che in un movimento dove vi è il vincolo  dei due mandati ad oggi, e la restituzione di una grossa fetta dell'indennità parlamentare, tutto sommato siano anche abbastanza pochi quelli che hanno avuto la voglia di trasferirsi.Ma questo probabilmente perché l'offerta non è molto elevata stante il fatto che i parlamentari passeranno da 945 a 600, e che quindi anche i posti fissi diventeranno sempre più rari....


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo so ma è sempre uno schifo


No. Può essere, ma anche no. Non è che la direzione dei partiti non cambi linea. Poi c’è chi si è presentato con proposte che erano incompatibili tra loro e, così come tra gli elettori, anche tra gli eletti possono esserci quelli che avevano considerato alcune cose e non altre.
Poi sì c’è chi è una banderuola. Ma non si può togliere la libertà per le banderuole.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Non è automatico ma sintomatico......
> E parafrasando la situazione delle giovani attricette, vogliamo dire che quando uno si trasferisce da un partito ad un altro sottoscrive  un contratto insieme con chi lo accoglie nel  quale si dice che verrà  ricandidato alle future elezioni?
> La costituzione prevede che non vi sia il vincolo di mandato ma questo permette il malaffare e la disinvoltura che abbiamo visto negli anni che ci hanno preceduto.
> quando una maggioranza si regge su due voti è chiaro che come nel calciomercato si aprono le trattative, gli esempi sono molti certificati e sanzionati dalla magistratura; guarda caso quasi sempre messi in atto dalla medesima parte politica.
> Fa riflettere che in un movimento dove vi è il vincolo  dei due mandati ad oggi, e la restituzione di una grossa fetta dell'indennità parlamentare, tutto sommato siano anche abbastanza pochi quelli che hanno avuto la voglia di trasferirsi.Ma questo probabilmente perché l'offerta non è molto elevata stante il fatto che i parlamentari passeranno da 945 a 600, e che quindi anche i posti fissi diventeranno sempre più rari....


Sono contraria a tutta la campagna contro la casta.
Ma dovrei parlare di politica.
Qui cerco di evitare.


----------



## ologramma (26 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Può essere, ma anche no. Non è che la direzione dei partiti non cambi linea. Poi c’è chi si è presentato con proposte che erano incompatibili tra loro e, così come tra gli elettori, anche tra gli eletti possono esserci quelli che avevano considerato alcune cose e non altre.
> Poi sì c’è chi è una banderuola. Ma non si può togliere la libertà per le banderuole.


come la giri e la rigiri rimane uno schifo .
C'era tanto di impegno nel fare le cose , se uno è contrario si dimette non che cambi  ma rimani per il vile (sarà?) denaro , vedi i paraculi che non versando cosa dicevano all'inizio se ne sono andati sia a destra  che nel gruppo misto adducendo ragioni  ha dir poco vergognose.
Parlavo dei 5 stelle , la sinistra con il paraculetto di Renzi si fa il suo partitino come Calenda altro coglione , per il Cazzaro come lo chiama qualcuno noto del fatto quotidiano, mi aspetto che quando andranno al potere perchè prima o poi ci arriveranno, rimanga in ufficio a fare le cose e non stare sempre in giro per l'italia


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> come la giri e la rigiri rimane uno schifo .
> C'era tanto di impegno nel fare le cose , se uno è contrario si dimette non che cambi  ma rimani per il vile (sarà?) denaro , vedi i paraculi che non versando cosa dicevano all'inizio se ne sono andati sia a destra  che nel gruppo misto adducendo ragioni  ha dir poco vergognose.
> Parlavo dei 5 stelle , la sinistra con il paraculetto di Renzi si fa il suo partitino come Calenda altro coglione , per il Cazzaro come lo chiama qualcuno noto del fatto quotidiano, mi aspetto che quando andranno al potere perchè prima o poi ci arriveranno, rimanga in ufficio a fare le cose e non stare sempre in giro per l'italia


Ci sono ancora più di 3 anni di legislatura, nessuno pensa di perdere tre anni e mezzo di stipendio sicuro. Tutto sommato gli episodi di  transfughi del MoVimento 5 stelle sono anche abbastanza limitati. Sono il 10% del totale degli eletti; che può sembrare tanto ma riflettendo è una percentuale del tutto fisiologica rispetto alla possibilità che ci sia stata una parte degli eletti che già pensava di poter cambiare in corso d'opera fin dall'inizio, per assicurarsi un futuro in politica ; oppure anche per divergenze sulla linea:  cosa del tutto legittima. Andrebbe cambiato la costituzione sull'aspetto del mandato elettorale, ma se ciò fosse  messo ai voti in parlamento  sarebbe minoritaria la parte favorevole; probabilmente solo lo  stesso movimento 5 stelle.


----------



## ologramma (26 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ci sono ancora più di 3 anni di legislatura, nessuno pensa di perdere tre anni e mezzo di stipendio sicuro. Tutto sommato gli episodi di  transfughi del MoVimento 5 stelle sono anche abbastanza limitati. Sono il 10% del totale degli eletti; che può sembrare tanto ma riflettendo è una percentuale del tutto fisiologica rispetto alla possibilità che ci sia stata una parte degli eletti che già pensava di poter cambiare in corso d'opera fin dall'inizio, per assicurarsi un futuro in politica ; oppure anche per divergenze sulla linea:  cosa del tutto legittima. Andrebbe cambiato la costituzione sull'aspetto del mandato elettorale, ma se ciò fosse  messo ai voti in parlamento  sarebbe minoritaria la parte favorevole; probabilmente solo lo  stesso movimento 5 stelle.


che ci rimangono tre anni dubito fortemente.
Che siano pochi lo so ma i giornali o giornaloni come li chiamano enfatizzano il problema , tanto i sprovveduti abboccano , se poi pensi che quelli andati al gruppo misto voteranno a favore di provvedimenti del governo mi spieghi perchè te ne sei andato se non per i soldi ?
La costituzione fino adesso  è riuscita solo a dalema con l'articolo 5  e sappiamo che enorme buco si è prodotto , ora era quasi fatta con la riduzione dei parlamentari  ma ci sono messi di mezzo una settantina di paraculi per indire il referendum , per noi ci vorrebbero migliaia di adesioni.
Come scritto in precedenza siamo messi nelle mani di tanti paraculi , nel mio paese ce ne sarebbe la conferma  sai che diciamo di solito :hanno la faccia come il c..o


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

ologramma ha detto:


> che ci rimangono tre anni dubito fortemente.
> Che siano pochi lo so ma i giornali o giornaloni come li chiamano enfatizzano il problema , tanto i sprovveduti abboccano , se poi pensi che quelli andati al gruppo misto voteranno a favore di provvedimenti del governo mi spieghi perchè te ne sei andato se non per i soldi ?
> La costituzione fino adesso  è riuscita solo a dalema con l'articolo 5  e sappiamo che enorme buco si è prodotto , ora era quasi fatta con la riduzione dei parlamentari  ma ci sono messi di mezzo una settantina di paraculi per indire il referendum , per noi ci vorrebbero migliaia di adesioni.
> Come scritto in precedenza siamo messi nelle mani di tanti paraculi , nel mio paese ce ne sarebbe la conferma  sai che diciamo di solito :hanno la faccia come il c..o


Io non credo che si andrà alle elezioni politiche se il PD dovesse perdere l'emilia-romagna.
E ripeto non conviene a nessuno. Come diceva Andreotti il potere logora chi non ce l'ha. Fra 3 anni Salvini e la lega saranno ridimensionati, sicuramente.
Intanto stasera vedremo la sorpresa in Emilia in Calabria.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Chiederò a mia figlia, domani, ma non l'ho mai sentito nominare.


No, no. Io non chiedo: nella miglior ipotesi che non lo conosce, non voglio che s’incuriosisca e poi vada a cercare.


----------



## danny (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, no. Io non chiedo: nella miglior ipotesi che non lo conosce, non voglio che s’incuriosisca e poi vada a cercare.


Che musica ascolta?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che musica ascolta?


Fedez


----------



## danny (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fedez


Ha anche lui dei testi sullo stesso livello.
Il genere comunque è più o meno quello.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ha anche lui dei testi sullo stesso livello.
> Il genere comunque è più o meno quello.


----------



## Vera (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, no. Io non chiedo: nella miglior ipotesi che non lo conosce, non voglio che s’incuriosisca e poi vada a cercare.


Io invece preferisco affrontare i discorsi.


----------



## Martes (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fedez


Allora chiedi pure, non può peggiorare


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


>


No, l intellettuale Red Ronnie no


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, l intellettuale Red Ronnie no


Intellettuale....
Beh ,però dice cose giuste; le può dire solo Salvini? (Altro intellettuale).


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

*Sì, là fuori è un mondo difficile. Sì, lo era anche prima di Sanremo.*
massimo giuliani 2 Febbraio 2020 Sì, là fuori è un mondo difficile. Sì, lo era anche prima di Sanremo.2020-02-02T14:35:22+00:001 Comment
Se un marziano fosse sbarcato in Italia nel gennaio 2020 avrebbe pensato con marziana invidia di essere arrivato in un paese in cui sui giornali e nei media si discute abitualmente dei testi delle *canzoni*.
Non è vero niente, tranquilli. Della musica continua a fregare poco e niente ai più, se non come orpello di eventi televisivi o come oggetto di qualche bella polemica mediatica di quelle che ci riempi le colonne per settimane e che dividono buoni e cattivi.
Una premessa necessaria, per dire due cose sull’affare *Junior Cally*, è che a me quella musica interessa ben poco. Non ho nessun coinvolgimento e ho poca curiosità per quella forma espressiva se non quella che si deve a un fenomeno sociale che è degno di considerazione perché esiste ed è voce di una realtà. Dunque non è per simpatia personale che mi prende un certo imbarazzo davanti alle polemiche di chi vorrebbe espellere il rapper dal festival di Sanremo.
Un’altra premessa è che, pur essendo interessato alle questioni etiche della narrazione, quello non è il mio “specifico”. Ammetto che non sono in grado di avere una posizione definitiva su questioni come quelle che hanno riguardato Gabriel Matzneff o Roman Polanski. Metto in conto che dirò anche cose imprecise quando mi avventurerò al di fuori delle faccende che conosco meglio. Ma ho una certa confidenza con le cose di musica e credo di essere stato formato da ogni singolo solco su cui ho calato la puntina da quando ero bambino. Non sempre da quei solchi ho ascoltato storie di gente virtuosa e quando dico che mi hanno formato non intendo che mi hanno reso uno stupratore, uno spacciatore o un violento. Intendo che buona parte della simpatia che provo per l’umano nella sue manifestazioni, e per le persone al di là dei loro peccati, mi viene probabilmente da lì.
Venendo alla questione di cui si parla, si chiede da più parti una specie di *dannazione* per un cantante per via di un testo scritto qualche anno fa, che racconta in maniera cruda una violenza esercitata su una donna. Racconta molte altre cose, veramente, ma quel passaggio è circolato dappertutto a dimostrazione dell’indegnità del soggetto.
C’è da dire che il confronto verbale con i fautori dell’espulsione è piuttosto complicato. Parlare con qualcuno che sposta continuamente il punto è impegnativo.
“Junior Cally inneggia a un reato!”
“No, guarda, non inneggia, casomai lo racconta, non è la stessa cosa.”
“Già, adesso è un genio.”
“Non l’ho detto, che c’entra?”
“Beh, ma è diseducativo per i giovani.”
“Allora è un altro problema ancora. Ma non è dimostrato da nessuna parte che una canzone su un reato induca a commettere un reato.”
“Però è roba brutta, non è arte!”
“Vabbè, ma allora dimmi di che cosa vuoi parlare, di grazia!”
Non c’è molto di razionale in questa campagna. A volte alla fine di queste discussioni puoi velatamente essere accusato di comprensione per gli stupratori. Quando leggi che hanno querelato il presentatore di Sanremo per “istigazione alla violenza verso le donne e le forze dell’ordine, odio e oltraggio alla *morale*in violazione della Costituzione” per una canzone che un altro tizio ha scritto qualche anno fa, capisci che tutto questo è piuttosto irragionevole e che si sta parlando di qualcosa dai contorni un po’ meno netti.
In una specie di *giovanardizzazione* della discussione, persone solitamente progressiste e illuminate firmano appelli in cui usano vertiginosi giri di parole per non pronunciare la parola *“censura”*, ma quello chiedono. Tipo: “Cara RAI, lungi dall’auspicare qualunque forma di censura, vorremmo portare alla vostra attenzione la necessità di non far salire questo signore sul palco”. E ci vuole tanta flessiblità per definirlo un “boicottaggio”: se boicotti spegni la TV o cambi canale, non chiedi alla TV di non far cantare un tizio.
Persino ordini e organismi professionali scrivono appelli con argomenti come la rappresentatività della cultura musicale italiana nel festival, in un vociare in cui saltano contesti e confini e tutti hanno competenza istituzionale su qualunque cosa.
Tutti uniti, da destra a sinistra è una sola voce.
Ci siamo svegliati una mattina di gennaio e abbiamo scoperto che le canzoni non possono raccontare storie non edificanti, efferate, violente. Non era mai successo. Mai successo, per lo meno, all’interno di una cerchia che non si identificava nelle posizioni censorie e repressive di una certa politica conservatrice, chiamiamola così. Certo, se devo vedere un aspetto positivo in questa cagnara, è il fatto che si è scatenata intorno a una immagine di violenza contro una donna. Significa che quell’argomento è sempre più un argomento “sensibile”. Benissimo.
Però ero abituato al fatto che tutti noi che guardavamo film, leggevamo libri e ascoltavamo canzoni fossimo d’accordo su un po’ di *fondamentali*: ad esempio che l’arte racconta la realtà per quel che è. Anche quando non è un luogo ospitale, anche quando è crudele. Non era mai stato un problema.
(Faccio una parentesi: non mi interessa qui discutere se le canzoni del cantante di cui stiamo parlando si possano definire “arte”. Mi aspetto l’argomento perché l’ho visto tornare più volte, ma qui definisco “arte” una creazione che fa riferimento a un ambito artistico codificato, e definisco così il rap che va a Sanremo e Jimi Hendrix senza che questo costituisca un accostamento di valore fra i due. Non è questo il punto e trovo alquanto scorretto l’argomento “non sarà mica Alighieri”. Non ho intenzione nemmeno di discuterne e se pensate che sia rilevante interrompete pure qui la lettura.)
Ice-T
Dicevo, l’arte racconta il mondo non perché sia bello da mostrare. Tutta la musica di cui ci siamo nutriti viene da una sorgente: la musica nera dell’inizio del secolo scorso. Non era una musica colta, non era roba da persone bene *educate*. Nasceva da un contesto di sofferenza ed emarginazione. Nasceva da persone che la violenza la conoscevano per davvero. Raccontava quelle vite al margine con la loro disperazione. Quando quelle canzoni parlavano di sesso lo facevano in un modo tale che molti ringrazierebbero di non conoscere l’inglese. Quella musica è cambiata negli anni, ha generato nuove forme, ma la vocazione di raccontare il lato oscuro della strada l’ha conservata.
Un altro po’ di cose erano abbastanza ovvie fino a qualche settimana fa. Per esempio che uno che racconta una storia non è il protagonista di quella storia. Che il personaggio non è l’autore e che nemmeno l’*autore* e il *narratore* sono la stessa persona. Manzoni, che congegna non solo la storia dei Promessi Sposi ma anche la voce che la racconta, non è la voce che la racconta. (Se vi va di complicarvi la vita c’è Seymour Chatman che non solo lo spiega bene in Storia e discorso, ma vi spiega che c’è persino un “autore implicito”, che è un’altra cosa ancora di cui, se volete saperlo, non ho capito molto: lo dico per dire che è un argomento che non accetta appiattimenti). Il narratore, il modo in cui parla, il modo in cui racconta, sono scelte dell’autore. Se è eccessivo dire che il narratore è quasi un personaggio, di certo l’autore non parla in quanto “sé stesso”. Decidere di credere il contrario, semmai, può essere una specie di *patto* provvisorio, fa parte di quella sospensione dell’incredulità che invita a partecipare a una storia come se fosse vera. 

(...)
Dice che, per esempio, la *responsabilità* personale è stata fino ad oggi espulsa da questo dibattito. È sempre colpa di Amadeus se quel mondo arriva alle orecchie dei ragazzini in un modo non filtrato adeguatamente? Se all’ora di Junior Cally i bambini non sono dove dovrebbero essere, cioè a fare le loro necessarie dieci ore di sonno? (Sembra tanto un argomento di antico buon senso, ma nella mia bolla l’ho sentito usare solo da Claudia Boscolo: leggetela qui, a proposito). E fare da *filtro* per quel mondo che non si può eliminare neanche a volerlo, è solo una questione di cancellarne le tracce, come per il fuso della Bella Addormentata, o è anche stare accanto ai ragazzi e discuterlo *insieme*? 
Dicevo all’inizio che del personaggio non so nulla, di quella musica so poco, quell’immaginario non è il mio, Sanremo per quanto mi riguarda può sprofondare (il festival, dico) e in fin dei conti la polemica di queste settimane non mi tocca direttamente in nessun modo. Però mi preoccupa veder montare questa voglia generale di censura. Mi atterrisce che si affermi il principio che le canzoni che parlano di realtà torbide siano una specie di *veicolo promozionale* della violenza.
Da domani su questo blog si torna a parlare della musica che ci piace ma, davvero, se di questo passo a qualcuno venisse in mente di selezionare le cose che possiamo e quelle che non possiamo ascoltare perché non sono in armonia col suo personale modo di stare al mondo: *no, per favore*.








						Sì, là fuori è un mondo difficile. Sì, lo era anche prima di Sanremo.
					

Se un marziano fosse sbarcato in Italia nel gennaio 2020 avrebbe pensato con marziana invidia di essere arrivato in un paese in cui sui…




					www.radiotarantula.net


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

Ho tagliato un pezzo perché la piattaforma non accettava un testo lungo. Ho tagliato un po’ a caso. Comunque c’è il link.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

L’anno scorso c’era stata una polemica apparentemente simile per Sfera e Basta e la tragedia al suo concerto.
Apparentemente avevo una posizione opposta.
Apparentemente.
Per me c’è una distinzione di base tra censura e tutela.
I figli vanno tutelati, anche parlandoci, ma anche sorvegliando ciò che ascoltano e, nel caso, aiutandoli a elaborare gli strumenti per gestire i contenuti disturbanti.
La censura invece, al grido “nessuno pensa ai bambini!” o usando un finto rispetto per le donne, è sbagliata.


----------



## danny (3 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque Junior è parente di un amico di mia figlia.


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Sto Massimo Giuliani parla parla, mischia di tutto, rivendicazioni sociali dei Ghetti,accosta il risotto alla merda.... Ma non ha detto la cosa più importante: l'apologia di reato la si fa anche se non la si condivide; basta solo diffondere un principio, o descrivere situazioni che ne trattino. 
E qui non è che ci sia da sbagliarsi, il rapper che non mi ricordo più come si chiama, non sta facendo un servizio giornalistico una descrizione asettica di situazioni che esistono.... Sta facendo il divulgatore di cose brutte, ma non è Enzo Biagi... Per vocazione provenienza estrazione, collocazione in un contesto ben preciso, si fa interprete in prima persona; e non si tratta solo della cronaca acritica:  c'è un'interpretazione emotiva. È quello che più grave non c'è biasimo per le situazioni che racconta.
Sfido un tredicenne a fargli capire che non è un esempio da perseguire. Oh sì, ce ne saranno molti che capiscono e  che avranno la capacità di discernere, per educazione per maturità personale, ma tutti gli altri? 
Qui non si tratta di censura, ma di buon senso.
Ci sono gli appelli contro il bullismo contro una certa considerazione da parte del maschio nei confronti della donna.... E poi facciamo passare queste robe qua? 
Se si vuole l'audience va bene! Ma allora era meglio Pippo Baudo con quello che si voleva buttare dalla galleria.....
E Amadeus trame un coglione!
E Red Ronnie ha tutte le ragioni!


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sto Massimo Giuliani parla parla, mischia di tutto, rivendicazioni sociali dei Ghetti, fa costa il risotto alla merda.... Ma non ha detto la cosa più importante: l'apologia di reato una si fa anche se non la si condivide; basta solo diffondere un principio, o descrivere situazioni che ne trattino.
> E qui non è che ci sia da sbagliarsi, il rapper che non mi ricordo più come si chiama, non sta facendo un servizio giornalistico una descrizione asettica di situazioni che esistono.... Sta facendo il divulgatore di cose brutte, ma non è Enzo Biagi... Per vocazione provenienza estrazione, collocazione in un contesto ben preciso, si fa interprete in prima persona; e non si tratta solo della cronaca acritica:  c'è un'interpretazione emotiva. È quello che più grave non c'è biasimo per le situazioni che racconta.
> Sfido un tredicenne a fargli capire che non è un esempio da perseguire. Oh sì, ce ne saranno molti che capiscono che avranno la capacità di discernere, per educazione per maturità personale, ma tutti gli altri?
> Qui non si tratta di censura, ma di buon senso.
> ...


È la descrizione di una situazione.
E l’hanno fatto in tantissimi e nessuno l’ha mai presa come un modello. 
Forse funziona meglio la mia sintesi.


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È la descrizione di una situazione.
> E l’hanno fatto in tantissimi e nessuno l’ha mai presa come un modello.
> Forse funziona meglio la mia sintesi.


Allora... Come già ho avuto modo di dire in un'altra sezione,  io delle canzoni assimilo al 80% la musica  ed Il ritmo ,e  solo per il 20 il testo. Comunque questa canzone La conosco bene; e mi sembra che c'entri una cippa  col discorso che stiamo facendo.
A partire dal fatto che le canzoni di quell'epoca avevano dei testi che potevano essere anche interpretabili. Come in questo caso: non essendo un amante di testi non l'avevo mai approfondito; ho provato a farlo adesso e non ci trovo una similitudine.Pensa che io avevo capito che la gelosia l'avesse portato ad uno scontro cruento con il rivale in amore;  o nella migliore delle ipotesi , che avesse veramente descritto sotto una pietra, o sopra,  il suo stato d'animo, e poi di tanto in tanto fosse andato a ricordare in quel luogo.   Comunque una cosa completamente diversa dalla trivialità prosaica di questi personaggi, che hanno sdoganato non nel nome di un'informazione che non sia ipocrita le situazioni che vediamo tutti i giorni nei TG, ma per evidenti finalità di arricchimento pecuniario, simili porcherie.  E non mi interessa nemmeno sapere se condividono o meno le situazioni che cantano. Dal momento che le diffondono essi  stessi se ne fanno complici. Se ci fosse una deprecazione finale di queste cose potrei anche capirlo... Altrimenti ha lo stesso valore dello sdoganamento del saluto fascista spiegato a chi si vuol far credere che sia in omaggio a Giulio Cesare; ma davanti alla sede di CasaPound o forza Nuova.... E se fossimo ai  tempi che rimpiangono questi ultimi, sicuramente farebbero piazzapulita di queste porcherie.

Lo capiamo perché poi non dobbiamo stupirci che Salvini e una destra anche peggiore prenda piede in questo momento?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Allora... Come già ho avuto modo di dire in un'altra sezione,  io delle canzoni assimilo al 80% la musica  ed Il ritmo ,e  solo per il 20 il testo. Comunque questa canzone La conosco bene; e mi sembra che c'entri una cippa  col discorso che stiamo facendo.
> A partire dal fatto che le canzoni di quell'epoca avevano dei testi che potevano essere anche interpretabili. Come in questo caso: non essendo un amante di testi non l'avevo mai approfondito; ho provato a farlo adesso e non ci trovo una similitudine.Pensa che io avevo capito che la gelosia l'avesse portato ad uno scontro cruento con il rivale in amore;  o nella migliore delle ipotesi , che avesse veramente descritto sotto una pietra, o sopra,  il suo stato d'animo, e poi di tanto in tanto fosse andato a ricordare in quel luogo.   Comunque una cosa completamente diversa dalla trivialità prosaica di questi personaggi, che hanno sdoganato non nel nome di un'informazione che non sia ipocrita le situazioni che vediamo tutti i giorni nei TG, ma per evidenti finalità di arricchimento pecuniario, simili porcherie.  E non mi interessa nemmeno sapere se condividono o meno le situazioni che cantano. Dal momento che le diffondono essi  stessi se ne fanno complici. Se ci fosse una deprecazione finale di queste cose potrei anche capirlo... Altrimenti ha lo stesso valore dello sdoganamento del saluto fascista spiegato a chi si vuol far credere che sia in omaggio a Giulio Cesare; ma davanti alla sede di CasaPound o forza Nuova.... E se fossimo ai  tempi che rimpiangono questi ultimi, sicuramente farebbero piazzapulita di queste porcherie.
> 
> Lo capiamo perché poi non dobbiamo stupirci che Salvini e una destra anche peggiore prenda piede in questo momento?


Il problema qual è?
Il linguaggio volgare?
La descrizione della violenza?
L’identificazionè tra autore o interprete e il personaggio descritto?
Il fatto che la musica è brutta?


----------



## stany (3 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il problema qual è?
> Il linguaggio volgare?
> La descrizione della violenza?
> L’identificazionè tra autore o interprete e il personaggio descritto?
> Il fatto che la musica è brutta?


Il primo e la seconda di sicuro....
Poi credo di averlo spiegato molto bene sopra.
E non mi si venga a dire che nei regimi democratici ,tutti, non vi sia la censura....
Hai mai provato a voler partecipare alla trasmissione di Cruciani La zanzara?
Prima ti fanno l'interrogatorio e puoi dire anche delle cose sensate... Puoi cercare di intavolare una discussione sull'acqua pubblica per esempio... Ma poi stai tranquilla che prendono il Mauro di Mantova di turno, che serve ad alzare l'audience.
Sono tutte paraculate tese a mistificare un'informazione corretta con la controinformazione; Ma poi esiste anche la contro controinformazione.... Alla fine ci facciamo lavare il cervello e pensiamo che sia una forma di arte queste schifezze di canzoni che non insegnano alcunché; semmai dovessero  essere un mezzo per insegnare o sensibilizzare su una tematica. Un tempo c'erano le canzoni impegnate, d'autore quelle più leggere , di protesta eccetera. Queste dove le collochiamo?

Se poi vogliamo considerare che possono essere istruttive queste schifezze  al fine di citarle come cattivo esempio, facendo un test per i nostri figli o nipoti, e naturalmente cassando il loro contenuto, allora possiamo dire che hanno una funzione sociale.
MA quanti sono i 13 quindicenni veramente in grado di discernere il significato di un testo di quel genere?


----------



## Brunetta (3 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il primo e la seconda di sicuro....
> Poi credo di averlo spiegato molto bene sopra.
> E non mi si venga a dire che nei regimi democratici ,tutti, non vi sia la censura....
> Hai mai provato a voler partecipare alla trasmissione di Cruciani La zanzara?
> ...


Quella di Cruciani non è censura, è manipolazione mediatica. Non bisogna partecipare.
Chi detiene il controllo del media è in una posizione di potere e solo pochissimi non ne approfittano. In qualunque trasmissione avvengono cose simili, basta interrompere un momento in cui si sta toccando un punto sensibile e arriva un filmato, un collegamento, la pubblicità, un contributo e ...tutta l’argomentazione cade.
Non c’entra con la libertà di espressione. 
La libertà è anche non ascoltare e non fare avere successo.
Ci sono pure neo melodici che cantano i camorristi. 
Bisogna non censurare niente.


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella di Cruciani non è censura, è manipolazione mediatica. Non bisogna partecipare.
> Chi detiene il controllo del media è in una posizione di potere e solo pochissimi non ne approfittano. In qualunque trasmissione avvengono cose simili, basta interrompere un momento in cui si sta toccando un punto sensibile e arriva un filmato, un collegamento, la pubblicità, un contributo e ...tutta l’argomentazione cade.
> Non c’entra con la libertà di espressione.
> La libertà è anche non ascoltare e non fare avere successo.
> ...


Guarda che sono capace anche io di pisciare in testa alla gente dal balcone, eh!
O di fare il saluto romano di fronte al Quirinale.   Ma poi?

Se non censuriamo ciò che trasgredisce la costituzione, i codici della legge, l'educazione, l'etica, il buon senso, ed il rispetto per il prossimo , che società abbiamo in mente?

Guarda che la zanzara, come San Remo, come i talk, come i dibattiti TV, e l'hai detto tu, ricercano il consenso , l'audience e gli introiti pubblicitari. In nome dei quali si sacrifica ipocritamente una serie di valori contenuti nei presidi legali e morali che ho citato prima; sventolando la bandiera di una  "censura" incombente e pervasiva, che "limita la libertà di espressione" , tipica del mondo "artistico". 
Una fallace ed ipocrita giustificazione ad uso e consumo di benpensanti che hanno il timore di essere considerati "intolleranti"...

Chissà Pasolini cosa ne penserebbe!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda che sono capace anche io di pisciare in testa alla gente dal balcone, eh!
> O di fare il saluto romano di fronte al Quirinale.   Ma poi?
> 
> Se non censuriamo ciò che trasgredisce la costituzione, i codici della legge, l'educazione, l'etica, il buon senso, ed il rispetto per il prossimo , che società abbiamo in mente?
> ...


Esistono reati, esistono reati contro la Costituzione, esiste l’apologia di reato, non esiste fare un movimento di opinione contro una pulce.


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Esistono reati, esistono reati contro la Costituzione, esiste l’apologia di reato, non esiste fare un movimento di opinione contro una pulce.


Vabbè ma noi siamo adulti; tieni conto di quello che ha detto Red Ronnie sui bambini che condividono i video di questi deficienti


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Vabbè ma noi siamo adulti; tieni conto di quello che ha detto Red Ronnie sui bambini che condividono i video di questi deficienti


Sorvoliamo su come i genitori si occupano dei bambini con il cellulare in mano a 2 anni...


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sorvoliamo su come i genitori si occupano dei bambini con il cellulare in mano a 2 anni...


Io parlavo di quelli di 13-15.... Stiamo tutti dicendo che la figura maschile di riferimento,non  per tutti naturalmente, è il bulletto bastardo; e Danny sa benissimo di cosa parliamo.... E anche le ragazzine di quell'età!


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io parlavo di quelli di 13-15.... Stiamo tutti dicendo che la figura maschile di riferimento,non  per tutti naturalmente, è il bulletto bastardo; e Danny sa benissimo di cosa parliamo.... E anche le ragazzine di quell'età!


Ma no.
Non è vero!
A mia figlia piaceva quello più intelligente è impegnato.
E poi bisogna dare tanto ai figli e poi ...avere un po’ di fiducia che faranno la scelta giuste per loro.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

Mi viene da pensare che questa sollevazione per una canzone sia il segno di una paura relazionale del cambiamento di una generazione nuova che sta trovando cose nuove.
Mi è venuto in mente il caso de La Zanzara con quelle domande così oscene poste a dei ragazzini...  https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_zanzara_(periodico)


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Non è vero!
> A mia figlia piaceva quello più intelligente è impegnato.
> E poi bisogna dare tanto ai figli e poi ...avere un po’ di fiducia che faranno la scelta giuste per loro.


Sì, ma infatti il problema è che perpetuino questi testi ,queste canzoni, il brodo di "cultura" da cui provengono gli esempi. Si sa che il figlio del professionista difficilmente al liceo classico prenderà in considerazione junior Kelly.... Ma il figlio dell'emarginato nelle periferia disagiate  probabilmente lo vedrà come un valore ,anche solo per far emergere la tematica legata alla propria esistenza in quel contesto. Un po' come dicevi  per i cantori neomelodici delle gesta della Camorra


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

[


stany ha detto:


> Sì, ma infatti il problema è che perpetuino questi testi ,queste canzoni, il brodo di "cultura" da cui provengono gli esempi. S*i sa che il figlio del professionista difficilmente al liceo classico prenderà in considerazione junior Kelly.*... Ma il figlio dell'emarginato nelle periferia disagiate  probabilmente lo vedrà come un valore ,anche solo per far emergere la tematica legata alla propria esistenza in quel contesto. Un po' come dicevi  per i cantori neomelodici delle gesta della Camorra


Questo lo dici tu.
Ii 14 anni sono uguali per tutti.
Comunque le polemiche dell'anno scorso per lanciare Sferaebasta e quest'anno








						Sfera Ebbasta, il Natale è in ospedale coi bambini del Policlinico di San Donato Milanese
					

Sfera Ebbasta e il calciatore e suo socio Andre Petagna hanno passato qualche ora nel Policlinico di San Donato Milanese




					music.fanpage.it


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ma soprattutto andiamo ai fatti. Junior Cally lavora per l'etichetta di Ultimo e porterà a Sanremo una canzone contro... il populismo, con stoccate evidenti a due personaggi politici.
Ma guarda un po'.
Quindi più vicina al pensiero di una sardina che a quello delle periferie a cui l'accostate.
D'altronde, Sanremo è borghese e politically correct, cosa vi aspettate?
Ecco il testo (una vera cagata, neppure io saprei scrivere un testo così insulso e banale):
Non ho i superpoteri
Ma tra tutti riconosco
Chi fa la voce grossa
Sempre e solo di nascosto
Dovrei puntare il dito contro
E fare il populista
Non fare niente tutto il giorno
E proclamarmi artista
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
Ogni mattina
Avrà l’oro in bocca
Finché ho i soldi nascosti nel letto
Con la resistenza
Alla dittatura
Del politicamente corretto
Il mio sogno è quello di arrivare in alto
Senza spendere i soldi di un altro
Faccio cattivo viso
A buon gioco
E anche se sono bello
Non piaccio
Non ho i superpoteri
Ma tra tutti riconosco
Chi fa la voce grossa
Sempre e solo di nascosto
Dovrei puntare il dito contro
E fare il populista
Non fare niente tutto il giorno
E proclamarmi artista
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
Spero si capisca che odio il razzista
Che pensa al Paese ma è meglio il mojito
E pure il liberista di centro sinistra che perde partite e rifonda il partito
Si chiedono “questo da dov’è uscito?”
Dal terzo millennio col terzo dito
Parlare di eccesso non è eccessivo
Sono il fuori programma televisivo
Non ho i superpoteri
Ma tra tutti riconosco
Chi fa la voce grossa
Sempre e solo di nascosto
Dovrei puntare il dito contro
E fare il populista
Non fare niente tutto il giorno
E proclamarmi artista
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
*Giuro la smetto con sta storia del rap
Voglio scrivere canzoni d’amore per la mia ex
Trovarmi un lavoro serio e diventare yes man
Insultare tutti sì ma solamente sul web*
No grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie
No no
No no
No – no grazie


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

Mentre invece questo è il testo di "Strega".

A lei piace ballare
Ama farsi guardare
Non sopporta la gente che annoia e che rompe
Alza sempre la voce
Sa sempre tutto lei
E anche quando c'ha torto non lo ammette mai
Lei è molto sicura
Di esser sempre la prima
Ed è molto nervosa proprio come una diva
C'è chi dice è una strega tanto lei se ne frega
(Se ne frega, yeah, se ne frega)
Ai giudizi degli altri non fa neanche una piega
(Una piega, yeah, una piega)
Fa l'amore per gioco
E le piace anche poco
Non si impegna abbastanza
La testa, non la perde mai
Entra il sabato sera
Nella sua discoteca
Con le amiche fidate, tutte molto affamate
Poi da vera regina
Dà le dritte ad ognuna
"Quello è il maschio più bello, non toccatemi quello"
Fuma marijuana
Di nascosto però
Non dalla polizia ma da Edwige la zia, eh
C'è chi dice è una strega, tanto lei se ne frega
(Se ne frega, yeah, se ne frega)
Ai giudizi degli altri non fa neanche una piega
(Una piega, yeah, una piega)
Fa l'amore per gioco
E le piace anche poco
Non si impegna abbastanza, la testa
La testa, non la perde mai (guai)
C'è chi dice è una strega tanto lei se ne frega
(Se ne frega, yeah, se ne frega)
Ai giudizi degli altri non fa neanche una piega
(Una piega, yeah, una piega)
Fa l'amore per gioco
E le piace anche poco
Se conviene fa finta, ma in fondo la testa
Non la perde mai


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ovviamente era Vasco. 
Questa è la strega di Cally (estratto):


Siamo le streghe libere di bere per tutta la noche (ya, ya)
Beviamo, cantiamo, corriamo, moriamo veloce (ya, ya)
Ci bruciano in piazza, ma tanto lo sai che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Siamo le streghe libere di bere per tutta la noche (ya, ya)
Beviamo, cantiamo, corriamo, moriamo veloce (ya, ya)
Ci bruciano in piazza, ma tanto lo sai che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)
Che resuscitiamo (ya, ya)

Che resuscitiamo…
Sono la strega che fa “Shu-shulala!”


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Gente che va negli ospedali Non per fare il clown tutte le domeniche da anni per i bambini dei reparti oncologici, ma  per riabilitare la propria immagine...

La mia vena "sovietica"  Comunque mi fa confermare tutto ciò che ho detto in merito
.. e lascerei fuori sardine , indiani metropolitani ,disoccupati organizzati...

Quando una cosa è una cagata va detto che è una cagata!


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

MARRACASH: CATATONICA
Solo chi si mette in gioco si esprime 
Da me si dice, solo chi mangia fa molliche 
Vita a pezzi come lo schermo dell'iPhone 
Dio perdonami per questo mio flow e per lo stile 
Hai iniziato da una collabo un po' più sconcia 
Hai perso smalto come una troia dopo un'orgia 
Non è grazie a te che il rap è popolare 
Fratè non è la coda a far muovere il cane 
Tu sei andato al Forum per vedere il meglio del rap italiano 
Ma bastava che venivi a casa mia, casa mia 
E già che c'eri pure la tua amica coi capelli neri 
Facevamo un po' di trigonometria 
Pensare che bucavo la cinta col coltello 
E alla tua tipa clicco aggiungi al carrello 
Cocco fresco, Cocoricò, cocco bello 
Chiudo l'Hip-hop, Cocoricò ritornello
Faccio un funerale in grande stile Casamonica 
Torno in tempo per la cena e porto a casa Monica 
Acqua tonica, le mostro la domotica 
Stronza fa qualcosa, non restare catatonica
Catatonica 
Italia fa qualcosa, non restare catatonica
Catatonica 
Stronza fa qualcosa, non restare catatonica
Non abbasso la testa o mi cade la corona 
Meno male che chi ti ascolta fra, non vota 
Rapper hanno imparato un ruolo a memoria 
S'inventano un passato di povertà e di droga 
Gli italiani amano che l'importante sia partecipare 
Ed ora sono tutti sotto coi commenti 
Hanno preso così tanto seriamente questa frase 
Che ora sono tutti quanti concorrenti 
Prima si portava la croce con dignità 
Chi era in quell'età contestava l'autorità 
Ora a Dan Bilzerian gli scrivono sei un grande 
Invece di sognare di strappargli la carne 
Gira l'economia, si gira dall'altra parte 
L'Italia è in catatonia, vediamo il trono di spalle 
I figli che vanno dentro e i padri vanno alla neuro 
Sai che ti dico, fuori la Barona dall'euro 
Ho cominciato che tu facevi ancora pio pio 
Fotto 'sta scena, finché il mio cazzo ha il formicolio 
Non credo in Dio, in democrazia e queste cazzate 
Non sai che puoi votare soltanto chi esce da un talent 
Mentre giù nella casba 
La mia gente spera, tu protesti con un hashtag 
Sei parte del problema 
Neanche sbirri ed ambulanza dà la sirena 
Il tuo concetto d'avventura è il traghetto per la Sardegna
Faccio un funerale in grande stile Casamonica 
Torno in tempo per la cena e porto a casa Monica 
Acqua tonica, le mostro la domotica 
Stronza fa qualcosa, non restare catatonica


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Gente che va negli ospedali Non per fare il clown tutte le domeniche da anni per i bambini dei reparti oncologici, ma  per riabilitare la propria immagine...
> 
> La mia vena "sovietica"  Comunque mi fa confermare tutto ciò che ho detto in merito
> .. e lascerei fuori sardine , indiani metropolitani ,disoccupati organizzati...
> ...


E' Sanremo.
Una grande vetrina promozionale intergenerazionale per la musica italiana.
Lo vede pure mia figlia, da anni, stasera sarà fissa alla tv.
E' musica, ma anche business. Se sei un professionista devi vendere, non fare filosofia.
La gente non ti compra se non piaci.
A Sanremo non è mai arrivato il rap "vero", non sarebbe apprezzato da un pubblico generalista e abbastanza anziano come mentalità.
Junior Cally è stato lanciato come Sfera, ripulito, messo lì bellino, ma in fin dei conti è merce, come tutti.
Anzi, forse fa un po' più cagare di altri. Il testo della canzone di Sanremo è penoso. AntiSalvini e AntiRenzi, così, tanto per essere mainstream correct. Borghesuccio come tutti gli altri con quella minima trasgressione da giorno festivo che si intona col completo nero da poltrona a 700 euro.
Dateci allora Angelo Famao, che perlomeno è terra terra.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì, ma infatti il problema è che perpetuino questi testi ,queste canzoni, il brodo di "cultura" da cui provengono gli esempi. Si sa che il figlio del professionista difficilmente al liceo classico prenderà in considerazione junior Kelly.... Ma il figlio dell'emarginato nelle periferia disagiate  probabilmente lo vedrà come un valore ,anche solo per far emergere la tematica legata alla propria esistenza in quel contesto. Un po' come dicevi  per i cantori neomelodici delle gesta della Camorra


L’emarginato lo conosco. Vede in questo filone musicale un mezzo per esprimersi, una possibilità di riscatto e descrive quello che NON vuole. A volte è addirittura una forma moralistica. Come i bambini che giocano alla guerra e uccidono e muoiono per finta o giocano agli zombie, ai mostri, agli animali feroci e lo fanno per rielaborare fantasie di paurose o di aggressività.


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E' Sanremo.
> Una grande vetrina promozionale intergenerazionale per la musica italiana.
> Lo vede pure mia figlia, da anni, stasera sarà fissa alla tv.
> E' musica, ma anche business. Se sei un professionista devi vendere, non fare filosofia.
> ...


Infatti il fenomeno Sanremo Si conferma autoreferenziale. Se la canta e se la suona Come si dice...
Ma che tutto questo venga fatto coi soldi pubblici del canone fa girare abbastanza i coglioni.
Ho capito che non tutti i testi di questi rapper o trapper siano truculenti e inascoltabili, o che addirittura istighino alla violenza; e che Eric Clapton Lou Reed, e se fossero ancora vivi Hendrix , Cocker,Cobain,verrebbero invitati come ospiti d'onore a Sanremo pagandogli  un lauto compenso....Ma ma questi erano fenomeni internazionali che intanto parlavano una lingua non da tutti compresa, e a livello di musica di virtuosismo non sono paragonabil ai nostri "fenomeni"; i quali ripeto, si sono affacciati sulla scena musicale con tutte le più legittime e migliori intenzioni forse.... Ma invitare a Sanremo Chi ha prodotto dei testi in italiano destinati a un pubblico evidentemente di adolescenti, che contengono come ho già detto e ripetuto, una visione becera dei rapporti tra maschio e femmina, facendo un apologia e divulgazione per Il fatto stesso di cantarne i contenuti, invitarli a Sanremo dicevo, equivale ad invitare ad un convegno sulla Shoah un esponente degli hells Angels.


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’emarginato lo conosco. Vede in questo filone musicale un mezzo per esprimersi, una possibilità di riscatto e descrive quello che NON vuole. A volte è addirittura una forma moralistica. Come i bambini che giocano alla guerra e uccidono e muoiono per finta o giocano agli zombie, ai mostri, agli animali feroci e lo fanno per rielaborare fantasie di paurose o di aggressività.


Sì vabbè ma c'è bisogno di uno che lo spieghi:siamo un paese dove il 35% degli adulti non è in grado di comprendere un testo scritto!!


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

"Chiamate sì dalla cabina così non risalgono al tipo che parla Completo firmato di tuta, voglio i polsini anche nelle caviglie Voglio passare dal cibo di strada a tocchetti di spada dentro le conchiglie Fra la mia gente lavora ogni giorno Non è il papino che sgancia stipendi. Mi fumo questa sigaretta, aspetto l'amico che passa Pensando che i più talentuosi metà della vita la passano in piazza Ricordo che gli appuntamenti non li facevamo, si sapeva il posto A scuola non stavo composto, piedi sul tavolo e litri d'inchiostro Come posso, dimenticare, la città natale che mi ha reso grosso Ogni persona e ogni personaggio senza luogo fisso e con due canne addosso Quel modo di fare che contraddistingue frate uno qualunque da un meridionale Chi ha fame fra sì dà da fare, chi ha tutto sta solo a parlare La città è maledetta, c'è gente di merda che gira per strada (strada) Noi siamo randagi perché abbiamo perso la strada di casa (casa) Piazzale Corvetto, piazza Gabrio Rosa, piazzale Ferrara (Ferrara) Tra pozze di sangue e pantaloni a strisce, qui striscia di Gaza (Gaza)"


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sì vabbè ma c'è bisogno di uno che lo spieghi:siamo un paese dove il 35% degli adulti non è in grado di comprendere un testo scritto!!


Ai bambini bisogna spiegare perché giocano a guardie e ladri? 
Bisogna spiegarlo ai genitori se si preoccupano che il figlio si diverta a fare il ladro.
I bambini giocano.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti il fenomeno Sanremo Si conferma autoreferenziale. Se la canta e se la suona Come si dice...
> *Ma che tutto questo venga fatto coi soldi pubblici del canone fa girare abbastanza i coglioni.*











						I conti in tasca alla Sanremo Spa. Il Festival fa 1,5 mln di utili a puntata
					

Il boom degli spot e la spending review hanno risanato i conti della manifestazioni in otto anni. Ecco come è cambiato il bilanciod ella manifestazione dal 2010 dai cachet dei presentatori, alle spese per orchestra e ospiti fino all'austerity imposta al comune della città dei Fiori. Che ora...




					www.repubblica.it


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti il fenomeno Sanremo Si conferma autoreferenziale. Se la canta e se la suona Come si dice...
> Ma che tutto questo venga fatto coi soldi pubblici del canone fa girare abbastanza i coglioni.
> Ho capito che non tutti i testi di questi rapper o trapper siano truculenti e inascoltabili, o che addirittura istighino alla violenza; e che Eric Clapton Lou Reed, e se fossero ancora vivi Hendrix , Cocker,Cobain,verrebbero invitati come ospiti d'onore a Sanremo pagandogli  un lauto compenso....Ma ma questi erano fenomeni internazionali che intanto parlavano una lingua non da tutti compresa, e a livello di musica di virtuosismo non sono paragonabil ai nostri "fenomeni"; i quali ripeto, si sono affacciati sulla scena musicale con tutte le più legittime e migliori intenzioni forse.... Ma invitare a Sanremo Chi ha prodotto dei testi in italiano destinati a un pubblico evidentemente di adolescenti, che contengono come ho già detto e ripetuto, una visione becera dei rapporti tra maschio e femmina, facendo un apologia e divulgazione per Il fatto stesso di cantarne i contenuti, invitarli a Sanremo dicevo, equivale ad invitare ad un convegno sulla Shoah un esponente degli hells Angels.


1981.
Bad Manners Lorraine. Ospiti internazionali. Guardati il video fino in fondo, se c'è su YouTube


Per la prima volta nella mia vita, ero così innamorato,
(Ah, ah, ah, ah) - Perché ridi di me?
Ho incontrato questa ragazza di nome Lorraine, mi ha rubato il cuore.
E quando la troverò, la ucciderò,
E quando la troverò, la ucciderò,
E quando la troverò, la ucciderò,
E quando la troverò, la ucciderò,
Lorena, Lorena, Lorena, Lorena, Lorena,
Lorena, Lorena, Lorena, Lorena
Era così innamorata di me, ci saremmo sposati,
Così le ho comprato un sacco di cose, anello di diamanti, letto nuovo di zecca,
(Un letto nuovo di zecca?) - Sì, un letto nuovo di zecca!
E quando la troverò, la ucciderò,
E quando la troverò, la ucciderò,
E quando la troverò, la ucciderò,
E quando la troverò, la ucciderò,
Lorena, Lorena, Lorena, Lorena, Lorena,
Lorena, Lorena, Lorena, Lorena
Per la prima volta nella mia vita, ho sbagliato,
Lorraine era una truffa lanciante,
Lorraine ha preso tutto,
Anche il mio nuovissimo anello di fidanzamento,
Prese la macchina e andò in città,
Ma ora non può più essere trovata.
Lorraine mi ha dato un pugno sul naso, così l'ho schiaffeggiata intorno alla testa,
Poi abbiamo parlato tutto e siamo andati direttamente a letto,
(Ah ah ah ah ah ah)


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ai bambini bisogna spiegare perché giocano a guardie e ladri?
> Bisogna spiegarlo ai genitori se si preoccupano che il figlio si diverta a fare il ladro.
> I bambini giocano.


Infatti se pensi ci sono correnti di pensiero (oramai residuali di questi tempi) che deprecano l'uso di armi giocattolo tra i bambini; e per questo non le regalano....
Quelli che citi poi magari regalano la calibro nove alla cresima del nipote.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

Davvero a me sembra come quando degli adulti non vogliono fare giocare i bambini con le pistole.
Come se la violenza fosse dei bambini e non che i piccoli cercano di rielaborare la violenza dei grandi.
La musica fa la stessa cosa.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque io giocavo con i fucili e le pistole.
Di metallo, bellissime.
Le ho ancora.
Mica avevo coscienza della morte o del dolore?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti se pensi ci sono correnti di pensiero (oramai residuali di questi tempi) che deprecano l'uso di armi giocattolo tra i bambini; e per questo non le regalano....
> Quelli che citi poi magari regalano la calibro nove alla cresima del nipote.


Ecco lo abbiamo scritto insieme.
È da deficienti non fare giocare i bambini alla violenza, ne hanno bisogno.
Io ho avuto tutte le armi possibili, ho visto con mio padre tutti i film di guerra e western che hanno fatto e sono irriducibilmente pacifista.


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Davvero a me sembra come quando degli adulti non vogliono fare giocare i bambini con le pistole.
> Come se la violenza fosse dei bambini e non che i piccoli cercano di rielaborare la violenza dei grandi.
> La musica fa la stessa cosa.


Ma un conto è parlare di bambini di 8 anni un conto di adulti di 22 che sfruttano una certa ambiguità non per giocare ma per vendere dischi.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque io giocavo con i fucili e le pistole.
> Di metallo, bellissime.
> Le ho ancora.


La più bella era quella a tamburo con i proiettili che esplodevano e puzzavano.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma un conto è parlare di bambini di 8 anni un conto di adulti di 22 che sfruttano una certa ambiguità non per giocare ma per vendere dischi.


E no.
Prima hai detto che il problema erano i ragazzini.
Ma lo hai visto Indiana Jones? 
Mettiamo all’indice Spielberg!


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

E soprattutto da bambini avevamo queste.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E soprattutto da bambini avevamo queste.
> View attachment 8707


Anch’io! Mai fumato.


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque io giocavo con i fucili e le pistole.
> Di metallo, bellissime.
> Le ho ancora.
> Mica avevo coscienza della morte o del dolore?


Anch'io ho avuto le pistole e fucili; da piccolo intendo eh! Ma poi anche fucile ad aria compressa molto potente,  col quale purtroppo qualche uccello l'ho ucciso. Si tratta di consapevolezza, ed ora me ne dispiaccio. HO nipoti, amici adulti che giocano a soft air; apparentemente sembrano dei guerrafondai della Madonna ma sono persone moto tranquille di estrazione e orientamento politico agli opposti tra loro. Indubbiamente visti da fuori, se vogliamo fare un parallelo con i trapper, possono apparire persone violente amanti delle armi e del combattimento. Perché comunque questo è softair. L'unica cosa che differenzia dal paragone fatto, è che questi giochi vengono fatti fra 5 10 persone tra di loro loro nei boschi, non già su un palco televisivo , che serve da  promozione del proprio lavoro.





Brunetta ha detto:


> E no.
> Prima hai detto che il problema erano i ragazzini.
> Ma lo hai visto Indiana Jones?
> Mettiamo all’indice Spielberg!


Che centro Indiana Jones? Stiamo raffrontando delle cose diverse.
Indiana Jones non sta facendo apologia di reati.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anch'io ho avuto le pistole e fucili; da piccolo intendo eh! Ma poi anche fucile ad aria compressa molto potente,  col quale purtroppo qualche uccello l'ho ucciso. Si tratta di consapevolezza, ed ora me ne dispiaccio. HO nipoti, amici adulti che giocano a soft air; apparentemente sembrano dei guerrafondai della Madonna ma sono persone moto tranquille di estrazione e orientamento politico agli opposti tra loro. Indubbiamente visti da fuori, se vogliamo fare un parallelo con i trapper, possono apparire persone violente amanti delle armi e del combattimento. Perché comunque questo è softair. L'unica cosa che differenzia dal paragone fatto, è che questi giochi vengono fatti fra 5 10 persone tra di loro loro nei boschi, non già su un palco televisivo , che serve da  promozione del proprio lavoro.
> 
> Che centro Indiana Jones? Stiamo raffrontando delle cose diverse.
> Indiana Jones non sta facendo apologia di reati.


Credo che tu abbia visto certi film con lo spirito bambino e non con quello de... l’anziano alla Red Ronnie


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

Milano sono tutto tuo
Vincenzo no non mi rinchiude piu'
Oh Milano sii buona almeno, almeno tu
Lui mi picchiava tutto l'anno
E mi faceva dire si
Mi-Milano tu non trattarmi mai cosi.
*Vincenzo io ti ammazzero'
Sei troppo stupido per vivere*
Oh Vincenzo io ti ammazzero' perché
Perché non sai decidere.
Mi piacciono i tuoi quadri grigi
Le luci gialle, i tuoi cortei
Oh Milano, sono contento che ci sei.
Vincenzo dice che sei fredda
Frenetica senza pieta'
Ma è cretino e poi vive a Roma, che ne sa?
*Vincenzo io ti sparero'*
Sei troppo ladro per capire
Che il tuo lavoro amici non trovera' mai
Perché non sai soffrire
Ti devo tanto come uomo
Lavoro insieme ai figli tuoi
Oh Milano, fa' di me quello che vuoi.
Ti lascio tutti i miei progetti
Le mie vendette e la mia eta'
Oh non tradirmi sono vecchio e il tempo va.
Vincenzo io ti inseguiro'
Sei troppo stupido per vivere
Oh Vincenzo io ti ammazzero' perché
Perché non sai decidere.
Vincenzo io ti prendero'
Sei troppo stupido per vivere
Vincenzo io ti ammazzero' perché
Sei troppo ladro per amare.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

“La primavera bussa alle porte
entra dalle finestre
s’infila sotto le gonne delle donne
la primavera mette scompiglio
*ieri ho sgozzato mio figlio*
è stato uno sbaglio
è stato uno sbaglio
credevo fosse un coniglio
la primavera ormai è dappertutto
si struscia come un gatto
contro i piedi del letto
sono già agitato
sono già agitato
sono già agitato tutto



La primavera è solo un dispetto
un richiamo perfetto
un ottimo abbaglio
un ottimo abbaglio
e poi è già l’inverno, l’inverno

La primavera bussa alle porte
entra da quelle aperte
s’infila sotto le gonne delle donne
la primavera mette scompiglio
ieri ho sgozzato mio figlio
è stato un sbaglio
credevo fosse un coniglio”.


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

Riconoscenza, ma che scemenza
È stato parlarti di me
Tu che sei solita, solita sì
Ti piace divertiti, sì
Riconoscenza, ma che scemenza
È stato fidarmi di te
Tu che sei solita, solita sì
Solita fare così
Solita, solita, solita, solita, solita, sì
Solita, solita, solita, solita, fare così
Prendimi l'anima ma
Ridammi la Radio
Da quando m'hai preso la radio non sono più quello
Non dormo più, non mangio più 
Sono uno straccio
Dai, ridai, ridai, ridai, ridammi la mia radio
Dai, ridai, ridai, ridai, ridammi la mia radio
Ah, prendimi l'anima ma ridammi la Radio
Ah, appena ti prendo da sola 
*Ti taglio la gola, ti taglio la gola*
Ah, appena ti prendo da sola ti taglio la gola
Ma che clemenza la delinquenza
La vuole trattata così
Lei era solita, solita, sì
E avrebbe fatto sempre così
Solita, solita, solita, solita, solita, sì
Solita, solita, solita, solita, fare così
Ah, prendimi l'anima ma
Ridammi la Radio
Ah, appena ti prendo da sola ti taglio la gola


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Milano sono tutto tuo
> Vincenzo no non mi rinchiude piu'
> Oh Milano sii buona almeno, almeno tu
> Lui mi picchiava tutto l'anno
> ...


Adoro


----------



## Gennaro73 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Testo violento o no, dico solo che sto tizio e gli altri come lui, musicalmente parlando sono lo zero assoluto; sia in quanto esecuzione, che in quanto alle melodie e la musica in generale... per non parlare delle (non) doti vocali, e l'assenza totale di una tecnica.
Se voglio ammirare qualcuno solo per i suoi testi (e questa é robetta), vado a sentirmi un poeta, o uno scrittore, che magari, nel loro parlato, ti fanno anche un bel fraseggio, ben più musicale di queste campane stonate monocorda, corrette a fatica dall'autotune.
Vi dico anche che soggetti come lui, fanno comodissimo alle case discografiche, in quanto sostituibilissimi in ogni momento (se sgarrano), e soggetti a condizioni vessatorie, che per esempio, un Lucio Battisti (specie già in carriera, ma anche agli inizi) , mai avrebbe accettato.
Queste saranno tutte meteore usa e getta. Perfetto per l'uovo oggi, ma qualità 0 e nessuna gallina domani.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Testo violento o no, dico solo che sto tizio e gli altri come lui, musicalmente parlando sono lo zero assoluto; sia in quanto esecuzione, che in quanto alle melodie e la musica in generale... per non parlare delle (non) doti vocali, e l'assenza totale di una tecnica.
> Se voglio ammirare qualcuno solo per i suoi testi (e questa é robetta), vado a sentirmi un poeta, o uno scrittore, che magari, nel loro parlato, ti fanno anche un bel fraseggio, ben più musicale di queste campane stonate monocorda, corrette a fatica dall'autotune.
> Vi dico anche che soggetti come lui, fanno comodissimo alle case discografiche, in quanto sostituibilissimi in ogni momento (se sgarrano), e soggetti a condizioni vessatorie, che per esempio, un Lucio Battisti (specie già in carriera, ma anche agli inizi) , mai avrebbe accettato.
> Queste saranno tutte meteore usa e getta. Perfetto per l'uovo oggi, ma qualità 0 e nessuna gallina domani.


Ma era questo il problema posto?
È ovvio che a noi maggiorenni, da un bel po’, sta roba non piace. E poi noi le porcherie le pensiamo, le facciamo e le diciamo in privato, ma in pubblico siamo tutti romantici.


----------



## Gennaro73 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma era questo il problema posto?
> È ovvio che a noi maggiorenni, da un bel po’, sta roba non piace. E poi noi le porcherie le pensiamo, le facciamo e le diciamo in privato, ma in pubblico siamo tutti romantici.


Mi spiace che ti sia offesa.
Ti dico però da esperto del settore, che sta roba é robetta. Quella che sentivamo noi era mediamente messa meglio...non tutto era oro ovviamente.
Le porcherie che possiamo dire al partner(però mica si parla di omicidi), non devono sentirle i ragazzini e specie i bambini


----------



## perplesso (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho tagliato un pezzo perché la piattaforma non accettava un testo lungo. Ho tagliato un po’ a caso. Comunque c’è il link.


sì in effetti piuttosto che sovraccaricare con testi troppo lunghi, meglio lasciare solo il linl


----------



## danny (4 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mi spiace che ti sia offesa.
> Ti dico però da esperto del settore, che sta roba é robetta. Quella che sentivamo noi era mediamente messa meglio...non tutto era oro ovviamente.
> Le porcherie che possiamo dire al partner(però mica si parla di omicidi), non devono sentirle i ragazzini e specie i bambini


Esperto del settore?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Mi spiace che ti sia offesa.
> Ti dico però da esperto del settore, che sta roba é robetta. Quella che sentivamo noi era mediamente messa meglio...non tutto era oro ovviamente.
> Le porcherie che possiamo dire al partner(però mica si parla di omicidi), non devono sentirle i ragazzini e specie i bambini


Non mi sono offesa.


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu abbia visto certi film con lo spirito bambino e non con quello de... l’anziano alla Red Ronnie


Io non gioco a soft air in primo luogo perché richiede un certo investimento economico;  mi sembrerebbe poi  di fare il pirla in mezzo ai boschi.
da notare che tutte le volte che organizzano un gioco devono recintare l'area e avvisare la DIGOS....


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> E soprattutto da bambini avevamo queste.
> View attachment 8707


Ricordo quando andai a vedere la prima visione di 2001 Odissea nello spazio, con le sigarette appena comprate, pacchetto da 10.
Una nuvola di fumo dentro il cinema....


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Milano sono tutto tuo
> Vincenzo no non mi rinchiude piu'
> Oh Milano sii buona almeno, almeno tu
> Lui mi picchiava tutto l'anno
> ...


Quantomeno non era riferito a una donna ; e poi non si usano Termini scurrili non si possono ascoltare


----------



## stany (4 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Comunque io giocavo con i fucili e le pistole.
> Di metallo, bellissime.
> Le ho ancora.
> Mica avevo coscienza della morte o del dolore?


Io a 10 anni ho fatto un saggio di danza in uno dei più bei teatri antichi della mia città, con cinturone e pistole; dovevo interpretare un cowboy


----------



## Brunetta (4 Febbraio 2020)

Partecipo dopo.
Adesso guardo Sanremo


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Esperto del settore?


Si, sono un artista, e conosco molto bene le dinamiche del mondo della musica.


Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sono offesa.


Ottimo (se non guardi sanremo anche meglio )


Brunetta ha detto:


> Partecipo dopo.
> Adesso guardo Sanremo


No, non farlo!!  (scherzo)


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Io a 10 anni ho fatto un saggio di danza in uno dei più bei teatri antichi della mia città, con cinturone e pistole; dovevo interpretare un cowboy


Son cose divertenti...poi quando lo inizi a fare per lavoro, piuttosto che divertenti, ti danno soddisfazione (quando fila tutto liscio e non ti é toccato fare una parte brutta, oppure non ti viene febbre o mal di gola)


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Alla fine Gira che ti rigira tutti guardano Sanremo 
Io stasera neanche mezzo secondo.... Vedremo domani


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Son cose divertenti...poi quando lo inizi a fare per lavoro, piuttosto che divertenti, ti danno soddisfazione (quando fila tutto liscio e non ti é toccato fare una parte brutta, oppure non ti viene febbre o mal di gola)


Un'era geologica fa! Poi ho  smesso con le lezioni di danza classica.


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Un'era geologica fa! Poi ho  smesso con le lezioni di danza classica.


Haha! Davvero danza classica?


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Haha! Davvero danza classica?


Era una iniziativa alla scuola elementare , che poi veniva svolta all'esterno, con insegnanti specifici. Ricordo ancora il cognome del maestro di pianoforte che accompagnava le lezioni: Francia....


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Era una iniziativa alla scuola elementare , che poi veniva svolta all'esterno, con insegnanti specifici. Ricordo ancora il cognome del maestro di pianoforte che accompagnava le lezioni: Francia....


Tipo progetto orgasmus...ehm erasmus


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Fin


Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, sono un artista, e conosco molto bene le dinamiche del mondo della musica.


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2020)

Io voglio Achille Lauro sul comodino.


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io voglio Achille Lauro sul comodino.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 8712


...e la seconda scarpa


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io voglio Achille Lauro sul comodino.


Achille Lauro mi ha fatto pensare che i giovani non sanno più che fare perché tanto già prima “ce semo fatti tutto” come il personaggio di Verdone. 
Achille Lauro cerca lo scandalo gender...ma chi ha visto David Bowie e Renato Zero pensa a paillette sprecate.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Achille Lauro mi ha fatto pensare che i giovani non sanno più che fare perché tanto già prima “ce semo fatti tutto” come il personaggio di Verdone.
> Achille Lauro cerca lo scandalo gender...ma chi ha visto David Bowie e Renato Zero pensa a paillette sprecate.


In effetti per destare scandalo avrebbe dovuto uscire nudo o con un pacco (finto) molto in evidenza.
Così a noi _anziani_ ricordava Renato Zero con movenze da Frank N Furter e look da Rocky.
Però va beh, è stato simpatico lo stesso. A mia figlia è piaciuto, la canzone no, come pure quella dell'anno scorso, le meno ascoltate del soggetto tra i ragazzi (molto più apprezzata La bella e la Bestia, per dire).
I giovani sono cresciuti a Miley Cyrus, che si masturbava nei concerti. Dura suscitare scandalo, oggi.
Io da bambino amavo Amanda Lear.
Sarebbe interessante leggeste i suoi testi... Soprattutto di questa


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque preferisco il look originale. Gli stivali hanno il loro perché. Anche il fisico.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

Canzone stupenda


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

A proposito di scandalo (sbadiglio) vogliamo parlare di Stryx sulla Rai? I video di Amanda Lear? Patty Pravo con le tette fuori? I topless delle ballerine? io mi ero innamorato di Amanda da queste immagini.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> A proposito di scandalo (sbadiglio) vogliamo parlare di Stryx sulla Rai? I video di Amanda Lear? Patty Pravo con le tette fuori? I topless delle ballerine? io mi ero innamorato di Amanda da queste immagini.


Adesso, chiamare tette quelle di Patty Pravo dell’epoca è una parola grossa


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Adesso, chiamare tette quelle di Patty Pravo dell’epoca è una parola grossa


Non volevo infierire. Petto. Chiamiamolo petto.
Era quasi anoressica.
Ma pure Amanda, a rivederla mi sembra magrissima.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Diciamo che per chi ha visto gli anni 70 e 80 lo "scandalo" dovrebbe veramente non essere contemplato.
Tra canzoni che parlavano di droga, accenni alla pedofilia (o con immagini di nudo infantile come quella dei famosissimi Blind Faith), copule con 15enni (anche una melodiosissima Rosa di Patrizio Sandrelli), sgozzamenti e violenza varia nelle canzonette, si dovrebbe aver visto veramente di tutto.
Ma poi, perché del testo di Kill You di Eminem, per fare un (solo) esempio tra i rapper tanto mainstream da non essere neppure neri, ne vogliamo parlare?
E di Fuck the Police di (credo) Ice Cube? Dei vari esponenti del Gangsta Rap?
La musica è anche questa e Sanremo da sempre è reazionario e convenzionale. Non per niente ieri sera c'erano Albano e Romina, che erano già "vecchi" all'epoca.


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2020)

Rappresentava la svestizione di San Francesco. Io lui lo trovo sempre geniale.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non volevo infierire. Petto. Chiamiamolo petto.
> Era quasi anoressica.
> Ma pure Amanda, a rivederla mi sembra magrissima.


Finché non si è diffusa la chirurgia plastica, le tette erano proporzionate.
La “tua” Jane Birkin non aveva niente.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Rappresentava la svestizione di San Francesco. Io lui lo trovo sempre geniale.


Geniale... non esageriamo.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Finché non si è diffusa la chirurgia plastica, le tette erano proporzionate.
> La “tua” Jane Birkin non aveva niente.


Il resto era da urlo.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Rappresentava la svestizione di San Francesco. Io lui lo trovo sempre geniale.


L'idea sembra sia del direttore creativo di Gucci, la realizzazione però è un cliché, già vista  con Freddy Mercury, Amanda Lear, David Bowie, Rocky etc etc.
Lui mi è simpatico, ma la spiegazione in sé non aggiunge niente allo spettacolo, divertente in sé.
Anche perché parlare di rinuncia ai beni materiali sul palco del Festival, insomma...
Perlomeno doveva restare nudo, non in strass e pettinato figo.


----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'idea sembra sia del direttore creativo di Gucci, la realizzazione però è un cliché, già vista  con Freddy Mercury, Amanda Lear, David Bowie, Rocky etc etc.
> Lui mi è simpatico, ma la spiegazione in sé non aggiunge niente allo spettacolo, divertente in sé.
> Anche perché parlare di rinuncia ai beni materiali sul palco del Festival, insomma...
> Perlomeno doveva restare nudo, non in strass e pettinato figo.


Dobbiamo sempre analizzare tutto? Google ce l'abbiamo tutti.


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Dobbiamo sempre analizzare tutto? Google ce l'abbiamo tutti.


Io l'ascoltavo già prima di Sanremo, tanto geniale non l'ho mai trovato, se non che ha abbandonato in tempo rispetto agli altri rap e trap per cercare una vena rock che sinceramente mi fa cagare, Rolls Royce era imbarazzante musicalmente.
Divertente sì, geniale no.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

E poi...


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Achille Lauro mi ha fatto pensare che i giovani non sanno più che fare perché tanto già prima “ce semo fatti tutto” come il personaggio di Verdone.
> Achille Lauro cerca lo scandalo gender...ma chi ha visto David Bowie e Renato Zero pensa a paillette sprecate.


Alice Cooper...... Ed il suo serpente


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> ...e la seconda scarpa


Solo se veniva eletto


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Alice Cooper......


Però questa cosa è un po' triste.
C'è questo tappo per cui tutto è stato già fatto e detto, le case discografiche prendono questi ragazzi appena hanno un minimo successo, gli costruiscono addosso un personaggio, li masticano finché rendono, poi ciao e avanti il prossimo.


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Vera (5 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io l'ascoltavo già prima di Sanremo, tanto geniale non l'ho mai trovato, se non che ha abbandonato in tempo rispetto agli altri rap e trap per cercare una vena rock che sinceramente mi fa cagare, Rolls Royce era imbarazzante musicalmente.
> Divertente sì, geniale no.


Non mi sono espressa sulle sue canzoni. IO lo trovo geniale. Mi va benissimo che altri, compreso te, abbiano pareri diversi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ma nessuno inventa niente. Semplicemente ogni generazione declina a modo proprio 









						Incroyables e Merveilleuses - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org


----------



## danny (5 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno inventa niente. Semplicemente ogni generazione declina a modo proprio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante.


----------



## perplesso (5 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Si, sono un artista, e conosco molto bene le dinamiche del mondo della musica.
> 
> Ottimo (se non guardi sanremo anche meglio )
> 
> No, non farlo!!  (scherzo)


@ladyred esprimiti


----------



## stany (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ieri sera visto in TV (al posto di Sanremo )

Lui si che è stato trasgressivo, quando ha preso la bomboletta....


----------



## Gennaro73 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Io in effetti ho criticato, devastandoli giustamente, tutto, tranne i testi di questi intrattenitori improvvisati.
(Non ho guardato sanremo).

A me pare che nemmeno i testi rappresentino qualcosa di speciale o di nuovo(il che non significa che non siano validi anche se a me non piacciono): per esempio Bohemian Rapsody inizia cosí:

Mama, ho appena ucciso un uomo, ho puntato un'arma sulla sua testa, premuto il grilletto ed ora é morto...ecc...(che farebbero di nuovo sti trap nei testi??)

Poi continua e  le dice di non piangere se domani non torna, cosa che non mi sembra di leggere nei testi trap, dove pare che non ci siano mai conseguenze per le azioni stupide e cattive. Ma magari sono io che ne ho letti pochi di sti testi.

Un abisso dal punto di vista degli esecutori e della  musica, oltre che nella composizione della musica stessa.

C'é però un problema in più oggi, e ne soffrono tutti i campi della musica: oggi abbiamo le registrazioni di ogni cosa, quindi, se componi qualcosa di bello, assomiglierà per forza a qualcosa che é già stato scritto...e soprattutto registrato su disco.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2020)

Finalmente....








						Festival di Sanremo 2020 - Junior Cally canta 'No grazie' - Video - RaiPlay
					

Junior Cally canta sul palco dell'Ariston il brano 'No grazie' in gara al Festival di Sanremo 2020




					www.raiplay.it


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2020)

Ma pure lei... 








						Festival di Sanremo 2020 - Elettra Lamborghini canta 'Musica (E il resto scompare)' - Video - RaiPlay
					

Elettra Lamborghini canta sul palco dell'Ariston il brano 'Musica (E il resto scompare)' in gara al Festival di Sanremo 2020




					www.raiplay.it


----------



## Vera (6 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io in effetti ho criticato, devastandoli giustamente, tutto, tranne i testi di questi intrattenitori improvvisati.
> (Non ho guardato sanremo).
> 
> A me pare che nemmeno i testi rappresentino qualcosa di speciale o di nuovo(il che non significa che non siano validi anche se a me non piacciono): per esempio Bohemian Rapsody inizia cosí:
> ...


Adesso, fare un paragone con Freddy Mercury è una bestemmia...


----------



## Vera (6 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma pure lei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pensavo non avrebbe osato fare twerking ed invece


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Pensavo non avrebbe osato fare twerking ed invece


Peccato solo si siano dimenticati di inquadrarla dall'inizio.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Adesso, fare un paragone con Freddy Mercury è una bestemmia...


Ecco, appunto.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io in effetti ho criticato, devastandoli giustamente, tutto, tranne i testi di questi intrattenitori improvvisati.
> (Non ho guardato sanremo).
> 
> A me pare che nemmeno i testi rappresentino qualcosa di speciale o di nuovo(il che non significa che non siano validi anche se a me non piacciono): per esempio Bohemian Rapsody inizia cosí:
> ...


Bohemian Rhapsody era un pezzo particolarmente innovativo per l'epoca e ancor oggi risulta difficile assimilare i Queen di quel periodo a qualsiasi genere musicale. Sono semplicemente i Queen, hanno un loro stile che non assomiglia a nessun altro.
Sull'Enciclopedia del rock degli anni '70 venivano stroncati proprio per questo, perché nelle valutazioni si applicavano dei parametri musicali
che venivano totalmente contraddetti da pezzi come questo, che sono un patchwork di stili.
Geniali, nella maniera più assoluta.
Negli arrangiamenti, nella struttura compositiva, nell'esecuzione.
E vocalmente Freddy Mercury stronca chiunque.
Io tento (tento!) di cantare Bohemyan Rapshody adeguandola alla mia tessitura (i soliti due toni), ma mi rendo conto che richiede uno studio e una preparazione particolarmente accurati altrimenti ne esci malissimo eseguendola. Se Elvis lo fai con una certa (vaga) tranquillità, qui l'approccio è col sacro!
Loro sono al di fuori di qualsiasi inquadramento e pertanto non ha senso tentare di  metterli a confronto con chiunque altro.


----------



## Vera (6 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Bohemian Rhapsody era un pezzo particolarmente innovativo per l'epoca e ancor oggi risulta difficile assimilare i Queen di quel periodo a qualsiasi genere musicale. Sono semplicemente i Queen, hanno un loro stile che non assomiglia a nessun altro.
> Sull'Enciclopedia del rock degli anni '70 venivano stroncati proprio per questo, perché nelle valutazioni si applicavano dei parametri musicali
> che venivano totalmente contraddetti da pezzi come questo, che sono un patchwork di stili.
> Geniali, nella maniera più assoluta.
> ...


Penso che @Gennaro73 si riferisse ai testi.
Su Bohemyan Rapshody sono state fatte diverse interpretazioni. Io sostengo quella della dichiarazione sulla sua omosessualità. Quell'uomo che dice di aver ucciso è il vecchio Freddy. Un testo sofferto ma liberatorio.


----------



## ivanl (6 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Bohemian Rhapsody era un pezzo particolarmente innovativo per l'epoca e ancor oggi risulta difficile assimilare i Queen di quel periodo a qualsiasi genere musicale. Sono semplicemente i Queen, hanno un loro stile che non assomiglia a nessun altro.
> Sull'Enciclopedia del rock degli anni '70 venivano stroncati proprio per questo, perché nelle valutazioni si applicavano dei parametri musicali
> che venivano totalmente contraddetti da pezzi come questo, che sono un patchwork di stili.
> Geniali, nella maniera più assoluta.
> ...


senza strumenti...


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Penso che @Gennaro73 si riferisse ai testi.
> Su Bohemyan Rapshody sono state fatte diverse interpretazioni. Io sostengo quella della dichiarazione sulla sua omosessualità. Quell'uomo che dice di aver ucciso è il vecchio Freddy. Un testo sofferto ma liberatorio.


Anche a me sembra l'interpretazione più attendibile.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2020)

Comunque, se proprio vogliamo confrontarci con i testi della tradizione musicale italiana, vi propongo un brano di Loredana Bertè del 1980

Navighiamo già da un po'
Bene o male non lo so
Stella guida gli occhi tuoi
Un amore grande noi
Peschiamo nella fantasia
Pietre verdi di Bahia?
Al timone la follia
E ci ritroviamo
In alto mare
In alto mare
Per poi lasciarsi andare
Sull'onda che ti butta giuù
E poi ti scaglia verso il blu
E respirare
In alto mare
Come due uccelli da ammazzare
Piuttosto che tornare giù
Per dirsi non si vola più uh
Navigando lo so già
Che la terra spunterà
È normale sia così
Perché noi viviamo qui
Tra i rumori di una via
Tranquillanti in farmacia
Figli dell'ideologia
E non possiamo starci


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> .
> Io tento (tento!) di cantare Bohemyan Rapshody adeguandola alla mia tessitura (i soliti due toni), ma mi rendo conto che richiede uno studio e una preparazione particolarmente accurati altrimenti ne esci malissimo eseguendola.


Io manco sei ottave sotto...
Ed é la MIA canzone da serata cazzara con gli amici


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Però questa cosa è un po' triste.
> C'è questo tappo per cui tutto è stato già fatto e detto, le case discografiche prendono questi ragazzi appena hanno un minimo successo, gli costruiscono addosso un personaggio, li masticano finché rendono, poi ciao e avanti il prossimo.


Così si fa. Sennò ti autoproduci e resti indipendente. Gli artisti vanno gestiti, come le zoccole. Altrimenti si arrotolano attorno ai loro vezzi e si spengono.


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io in effetti ho criticato, devastandoli giustamente, tutto, tranne i testi di questi intrattenitori improvvisati.
> (Non ho guardato sanremo).
> 
> A me pare che nemmeno i testi rappresentino qualcosa di speciale o di nuovo(il che non significa che non siano validi anche se a me non piacciono): per esempio Bohemian Rapsody inizia cosí:
> ...


Io la canzone che "spacca" la intuisco subito!
Potrei fare il talent scout musicale.
Ieri sera ho visto un pezzo di Sanremo...Quando è arrivato il re dei neomelodici napoletani, ospite di rango,stentavo a credere alle mie orecchie: un pezzo veramente che mi stimolava la defecazione; poi, quando ho visto tutta la platea dell'Ariston in piedi ad applaudire....ho capito perché non guardo Sanremo


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Finalmente....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi è quasi piaciuto....


----------



## stany (6 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma pure lei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Imbarazzante....


----------



## Vera (6 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io manco sei ottave sotto...
> Ed é la MIA canzone da serata cazzara con gli amici


Solo la mia macchina sa quanto sono travolgente quando la canto


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Solo la mia macchina sa quanto sono travolgente quando la canto


Le automobili mantengono tanti segreti


----------



## Vera (6 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le automobili mantengono tanti segreti


Le conviene altrimenti la vendo a pezzi.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Imbarazzante....


Sexyssima, comunque.


----------



## danny (6 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le automobili mantengono tanti segreti





Vera ha detto:


> Le conviene altrimenti la vendo a pezzi.


Sì, ma vanno anche lavate ogni tanto.


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sexyssima, comunque.


Ho altri gusti....


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ho altri gusti....


Indubbiamente Sanremo è in grado di venire incontro ai gusti di tutti.
(Io apprezzo molto le doti canore di Simona Molinari, in effetti una delle migliori performer del Festival).
Ieri sera comunque la Lamborghini con la sua amica con cui esce il venerdì sera per andare  al karaoke all'Insomnia era un po' sotto tono.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sexyssima, comunque.


Scherzi vero?


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scherzi vero?


No. Anche vestita da barboncino ispira. Saranno gli occhi.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

Anche se la palma della più sensuale tra tutti va a Simona Molinari, ribadisco. Poi, lei gran voce.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2020)

Non sarà la regina del buon gusto ma cosa si può dire a sta ragazza?


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sarà la regina del buon gusto ma cosa si può dire a sta ragazza?


Musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare...
Mi è rimasto in testa il ritornello. Ogni tanto salta la M, ma va beh, non credo l'abbiano fatto apposta gli autori.
Anche mia figlia non riesce a toglierselo dalla mente.
Un tormentone. Sarà un successo.
Comunque io lei la trovo sexy, non sto scherzando.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare...
> Mi è rimasto in testa il ritornello. Ogni tanto salta la M, ma va beh, non credo l'abbiano fatto apposta gli autori.
> Anche mia figlia non riesce a toglierselo dalla mente.
> Un tormentone. Sarà un successo.
> Comunque io lei la trovo sexy, non sto scherzando.


Ci credo che non stai scherzando, mica parliamo di un bidone dell'umido.

Comunque ieri sera, la cosa più bella è stata la faccia di Ronaldo mentre guardava la sua Georgina.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare...
> Mi è rimasto in testa il ritornello. Ogni tanto salta la M, ma va beh, non credo l'abbiano fatto apposta gli autori.
> Anche mia figlia non riesce a toglierselo dalla mente.
> Un tormentone. Sarà un successo.
> Comunque io lei la trovo sexy, non sto scherzando.


È una fortuna per le ragazze che abbia successo una così.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ci credo che non stai scherzando, mica parliamo di un bidone dell'umido.
> 
> Comunque ieri sera, la cosa più bella è stata la faccia di Ronaldo mentre guardava la sua Georgina.


Sì.
Ronaldo ha stupito anche mia figlia, credo. Un gran bell'uomo, vestito in completo blu con grandi revers (ma che, adesso son tornati di moda così? Mi tocca cambiare il guardaroba? ) in effetti stava benissimo.
Lei l'ho trovata un po' troppo sostenuta, ma forse era anche tesa. Non credo sia facile calcare quel palcoscenico.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ronaldo ha stupito anche mia figlia, credo. Un gran bell'uomo, vestito in completo blu con grandi revers (ma che, adesso son tornati di moda così? Mi tocca cambiare il guardaroba? ) in effetti stava benissimo.
> Lei l'ho trovata un po' troppo sostenuta, ma forse era anche tesa. Non credo sia facile calcare quel palcoscenico.
> 
> View attachment 8726


No, io intendevo il suo sguardo. Lui come uomo non mi piace molto, come calciatore tanto.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> No, io intendevo il suo *sguardo*. Lui come uomo non mi piace molto, come calciatore tanto.


Innamorato?
Me lo riguardo in RaiPlay, non l'ho colto.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Innamorato?
> Me lo riguardo in RaiPlay, non l'ho colto.


Boh, sarà stato il mio lato romantico a prevalere ma ho visto uno sguardo orgoglioso ed innamorato.


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Indubbiamente Sanremo è in grado di venire incontro ai gusti di tutti.
> (Io apprezzo molto le doti canore di Simona Molinari, in effetti una delle migliori performer del Festival).
> Ieri sera comunque la Lamborghini con la sua amica con cui esce il venerdì sera per andare  al karaoke all'Insomnia era un po' sotto tono.
> 
> View attachment 8723


Ieri sera ho guardato un film.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Boh, sarà stato il mio lato romantico a prevalere ma ho visto uno sguardo orgoglioso ed innamorato.


Credo lo sarei stato anch'io, in effetti al suo posto. Bello.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ieri sera ho guardato un film.


Io ho sospeso You. Netflix mi ha già rimproverato.


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non sarà la regina del buon gusto ma cosa si può dire a sta ragazza?


Degustibus.....
Ad esempio a Brunetta non piace Brad Pitt


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare musica e il resto scompare...
> Mi è rimasto in testa il ritornello. Ogni tanto salta la M, ma va beh, non credo l'abbiano fatto apposta gli autori.
> Anche mia figlia non riesce a toglierselo dalla mente.
> Un tormentone. Sarà un successo.
> Comunque io lei la trovo sexy, non sto scherzando.


Sia la canzone che  l'nterprete :  imbarazzanti


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho sospeso You. Netflix mi ha già rimproverato.


Ah..ah..


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io ho sospeso You. Netflix mi ha già rimproverato.


Possiamo spoilerare quindi


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Degustibus.....
> Ad esempio a Brunetta non piace Brad Pitt


Mia figlia a 12 anni ha spruzzato ormoni ovunque mentre guardava Troy.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Degustibus.....
> Ad esempio a Brunetta non piace Brad Pitt


Non ho detto che non piace, ci vedo. Ho detto che mi piacciono di più i brutti.


----------



## danny (7 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Possiamo spoilerare quindi


L'hai visto? La prima parte con Beck l'ho trovata notevole. 
La seconda mi sta  coinvolgendo meno ma...
No, non spoilerare.


----------



## Lostris (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> Ronaldo ha stupito anche mia figlia, credo. *Un* *gran bell'uomo*, vestito in completo blu con grandi revers (ma che, adesso son tornati di moda così? Mi tocca cambiare il guardaroba? ) in effetti stava benissimo.
> Lei l'ho trovata un po' troppo sostenuta, ma forse era anche tesa. Non credo sia facile calcare quel palcoscenico.
> 
> View attachment 8726


Proprio no.
Semmai è ricco.


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia a 12 anni ha spruzzato ormoni ovunque mentre guardava Troy.


Immagino....forse saranno due al mondo a cui non piace; una la conosciamo


----------



## stany (7 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non piace, ci vedo. Ho detto che mi piacciono di più i brutti.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> View attachment 8727


Non esageriamo!


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> L'hai visto? La prima parte con Beck l'ho trovata notevole.
> La seconda mi sta  coinvolgendo meno ma...
> No, non spoilerare.


Sì,  visto


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Immagino....forse saranno due al mondo a cui non piace; una la conosciamo


Anche a me non piace. Bell'uomo eh, ma  non mi scombussola


----------



## Lostris (7 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche a me non piace. Bell'uomo eh, ma  non mi scombussola


Normalmente non sono per i biondi.


Normalmente.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Normalmente non sono per i biondi.
> View attachment 8728
> 
> Normalmente.


----------



## Lostris (7 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


>


Un po’ troppo biondo.
Ma d’accordo sul corto.

Un uomo sta meglio nel 99% dei casi.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2020)

Un altro biondo per cui fare eccezione, ai tempi.


----------



## Vera (8 Febbraio 2020)

Io ho un debole per Ryan Gosling,  anche così, con la canotta da struzzo


----------



## bettypage (8 Febbraio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Un po’ troppo biondo.
> Ma d’accordo sul corto.
> 
> Un uomo sta meglio nel 99% dei casi.
> View attachment 8729


A me piace anche in versione tamarro


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io ho un debole per Ryan Gosling,  anche così, con la canotta da struzzo
> 
> View attachment 8735


Assomiglia a un ex di mia figlia. Ma il suo forte non era l’aspetto.


----------



## ladyred (8 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma pure lei...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a me sta simpatica, si capisce che non ci azzecca nulla in quel contesto, ma quell'aria da svegliona mi fa ridere.
musicalmente invece fa cagare


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2020)

ladyred ha detto:


> a me sta simpatica, si capisce che non ci azzecca nulla in quel contesto, ma quell'aria da svegliona mi fa ridere.
> musicalmente invece fa cagare


Farebbe tenerezza, se non avesse quel cognome.


----------



## ladyred (8 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Farebbe tenerezza, se non avesse quel cognome.


vero


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Anche a me non piace. Bell'uomo eh, ma  non mi scombussola


Preferisci Piero Pelù?
A mia moglie piace un sacco


----------



## stany (8 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un altro biondo per cui fare eccezione, ai tempi. View attachment 8730


Di questo andava pazza la mia prima moglie (Redford) ;
 un altro era  il nuotatore Guarducci


----------



## Brunetta (8 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Di questo andava pazza la mia prima moglie (Redford) ;
> un altro era  il nuotatore Guarducci


Un conto è il riconoscimento della bellezza o del fascino, altra cosa è l’attrazione. 
Poi per gli attori il fascino è anche recitato.


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è il riconoscimento della bellezza o del fascino, altra cosa è l’attrazione.
> Poi per gli attori il fascino è anche recitato.


Anche se recita fa lo stesso


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

ladyred ha detto:


> a me sta simpatica, si capisce che non ci azzecca nulla in quel contesto, ma quell'aria da svegliona mi fa ridere.
> musicalmente invece fa cagare


Non sa nemmeno quante Lambo possiede...  "Sette...no...otto"


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Anche se recita fa lo stesso View attachment 8740


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sono mica Silvio....
> 
> View attachment 8742


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2020)

Era per dire che il fascino è recitato, così come recita la suora.
Ma si recita ciò che si ha.


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era per dire che il fascino è recitato, così come recita la suora.
> Ma si recita ciò che si ha.


Il fascino è come il carisma: o c'è o manca....
Saper recitare è cosa diversa.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Il fascino è come il carisma: o c'è o manca....
> Saper recitare è cosa diversa.


Intendevo un’altra cosa. Ma sto subendo ì contraccolpi di Sanremo


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intendevo un’altra cosa. Ma sto subendo ì contraccolpi di Sanremo


Devi disintossicarti.....


----------



## Vera (9 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Preferisci Piero Pelù?
> A mia moglie piace un sacco


Piero Pelù non mi piace ma a tante donne fa sesso


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Devi disintossicarti.....


No. Dormire


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Piero Pelù non mi piace ma a tante donne fa sesso


Brrrr non di piacere.
Però è simpatico.


----------



## Vera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Brrrr non di piacere.
> Però è simpatico.


Quello sì.  L'ho avuto come vicino di ombrellone, è simpaticissimo.


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Piero Pelù non mi piace ma a tante donne fa sesso


Infatti : fa sangue


----------



## Vera (9 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti : fa sangue


Ti senti in competizione?


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ti senti in competizione?


Ma nemmeno per sogno : sono tremila volte meglio io!  Il discorso è soggettivo, naturalmente. Certe emozioni , sensazioni, sono alla base di questo forum; non sono spiegabili se non con l'ormone.
Peraltro mia moglie se trovava uno che le faceva sangue, da giovane (!?) non ci pensava due volte . Io non la conoscevo, naturalmente; ma questo è quanto raccontava all'inizio della nostra relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno per sogno : sono tremila volte meglio io!  Il discorso è soggettivo, naturalmente. Certe emozioni , sensazioni, sono alla base di questo forum; non sono spiegabili se non con l'ormone.
> Peraltro mia moglie se trovava uno che le faceva sangue, da giovane (!?) non ci pensava due volte . Io non la conoscevo, naturalmente; ma questo è quanto raccontava all'inizio della nostra relazione.


Sì. Credo un po’ tutti e tutte.
Il punto è quanti si trovano attraenti, tra i disponibili.
Dicevo che Brad Pitt non è il mio ideale, ma non credo che farei la difficile. Solo che non lo conosco e neppure ci proverebbe con me.
Ma c’è differenza tra gradevolezza estetica e attrazione reale.
Ci sono indubbiamente persone che provano attrazione più facilmente e altre con difficoltà.
Diciamo che ci sono donne che hanno trovato attraente Achille Lauro.


----------



## Vera (9 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ma nemmeno per sogno : sono tremila volte meglio io!  Il discorso è soggettivo, naturalmente. Certe emozioni , sensazioni, sono alla base di questo forum; non sono spiegabili se non con l'ormone.
> Peraltro mia moglie se trovava uno che le faceva sangue, da giovane (!?) non ci pensava due volte . Io non la conoscevo, naturalmente; ma questo è quanto raccontava all'inizio della nostra relazione.


Si raccontano tante cose all'inizio delle relazioni
Comunque scherzavo, sarebbe stupido sentirsi in competizione. 10 per la tua risposta iniziale.


----------



## Vera (9 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Credo un po’ tutti e tutte.
> Il punto è quanti si trovano attraenti, tra i disponibili.
> Dicevo che Brad Pitt non è il mio ideale, ma non credo che farei la difficile. Solo che non lo conosco e neppure ci proverebbe con me.
> Ma c’è differenza tra gradevolezza estetica e attrazione reale.
> ...


Io, lo ammetto, trovo Achille Lauro sensualissimo.


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Credo un po’ tutti e tutte.
> Il punto è quanti si trovano attraenti, tra i disponibili.
> Dicevo che Brad Pitt non è il mio ideale, ma non credo che farei la difficile. Solo che non lo conosco e neppure ci proverebbe con me.
> Ma c’è differenza tra gradevolezza estetica e attrazione reale.
> ...


Beh...Achille Lauro è asessuato per come vuole presentarsi; poi magari sotto il vestito emana feromoni a tutt'andare
Ci sono canoni estetici che rendono attraente una persona, a partire dalla geometria del volto che, mi accorgo ,mi attraggono più di altri. Come le proporzioni corporee . Pelù per esempio mi sembra un folletto ; tra l'altro ricorda Charles Manson, forse per la discografia.
Ci sono icone gay che attraggono la platea femminile; l'elenco è lunghissimo. Una cugina di mia moglie (la prima) diceva ,riferita a Freddy Mercury, che peccato, come al solito i migliori sono gay! Poi in effetti sposò uno che non lo era, ma che negli atteggiamenti poteva essere frainteso.
Esempi di macho ,negli anni in cui essere gay era deprecabile e bandito nel mondo del cinema,  erano anche attori insospettabili come rock udson.


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Si raccontano tante cose all'inizio delle relazioni
> Comunque scherzavo, sarebbe stupido sentirsi in competizione. 10 per la tua risposta iniziale.


In effetti lei raccontò troppo....E questo ha innescato in me quella che dici "competizione" , differita nel tempo ed assurdamente retroattiva; cosa evidentemente irrazionale, generata da insicurezze e cattiva comunicazione...


----------



## stany (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Io, lo ammetto, trovo Achille Lauro sensualissimo.


Non sarà mai David Bowie, per carenza di carisma. Un discreto ed onesto uomo di spettacolo,un artigiano della musica, più cantautore che showman (che mal gli riesce) ,  che fa dei buoni pezzi , buona musica; al di sopra della media, indubbiamente. Ma non un profeta della musica mondiale; anche se lui ,per come si comporta, anche con una modestia non falsa, ma derivante dalla propria consapevolezza (forse oltre appunto alle possibilità) crede di esserlo o poterlo diventare. Spero di sbagliarmi, per lui.


----------



## Gennaro73 (9 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Adesso, fare un paragone con Freddy Mercury è una bestemmia...


É quel.che dico io appunto. Siam d'accordo.
Queste sono voci che provano (maldestramente) a mettere in giro i promoter.


danny ha detto:


> Bohemian Rhapsody era un pezzo particolarmente innovativo per l'epoca e ancor oggi risulta difficile assimilare i Queen di quel periodo a qualsiasi genere musicale. Sono semplicemente i Queen, hanno un loro stile che non assomiglia a nessun altro.
> Sull'Enciclopedia del rock degli anni '70 venivano stroncati proprio per questo, perché nelle valutazioni si applicavano dei parametri musicali
> che venivano totalmente contraddetti da pezzi come questo, che sono un patchwork di stili.
> Geniali, nella maniera più assoluta.
> ...


Io dicevo che i testi trap, oltre ad essere troppo incentrati sulla violenza e basta, nemmeno hanno qualcosa di innovativo. Già con Bohemian Rapsody si parlava di omicidio.


Vera ha detto:


> Penso che @Gennaro73 si riferisse ai testi.
> Su Bohemyan Rapshody sono state fatte diverse interpretazioni. Io sostengo quella della dichiarazione sulla sua omosessualità. Quell'uomo che dice di aver ucciso è il vecchio Freddy. Un testo sofferto ma liberatorio.


Però lui era bisessuale, come dichiarato dagli stessi membri della band.


stany ha detto:


> Io la canzone che "spacca" la intuisco subito!
> Potrei fare il talent scout musicale.
> Ieri sera ho visto un pezzo di Sanremo...Quando è arrivato il re dei neomelodici napoletani, ospite di rango,stentavo a credere alle mie orecchie: un pezzo veramente che mi stimolava la defecazione; poi, quando ho visto tutta la platea dell'Ariston in piedi ad applaudire....ho capito perché non guardo Sanremo


Bene che non lo.guardo: le musichette dei film porno sono spesso più evolute
[


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> É
> 
> Bene che non lo.guardo: le musichette dei film porno sono spesso più evolute
> [


Eh sì.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


>


Cammariere mi piace tantissimo. Non so perché sia sparito.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cammariere mi piace tantissimo. Non so perché sia sparito.


Non è sparito. Fa dischi e tiene concerti.
Ha trovato la sua nicchia.
Anche a me piace moltissimo. Comunque è un sessantenne, ormai. Chi l'avrebbe detto, anche per lui.
Mi sembra ieri che partecipava a Sanremo (d'altronde Pelù è nonno)
Mentre la canzone di Biondi portata a Sanremo è anche quella notevole.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non è sparito. Fa dischi e tiene concerti.
> Ha trovato la sua nicchia.
> Anche a me piace moltissimo. Comunque è un sessantenne, ormai. Chi l'avrebbe detto, anche per lui.
> Mi sembra ieri che partecipava a Sanremo (d'altronde Pelù è nonno)
> Mentre la canzone di Biondi portata a Sanremo è anche quella notevole.


Come vola il tempo!


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Piero Pelù non mi piace ma a tante donne fa sesso


in casa mi han sempre fatto notare che ha un bel culo.


----------



## danny (10 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Vera (10 Febbraio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> in casa mi han sempre fatto notare che ha un bel culo.


Ha un bel culo.


----------



## ladyred (10 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Preferisci Piero Pelù?
> A mia moglie piace un sacco


a me pelu' piace  anche morgan


----------



## perplesso (10 Febbraio 2020)

c'avremmo scommesso


----------



## stany (10 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ha un bel culo.


----------



## Vera (10 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


>


Invidioso


----------



## ladyred (11 Febbraio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> c'avremmo scommesso


----------

